# Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008



## nimboestrato (1 Mar 2008 às 00:57)

squidward disse:


> acho que este Inverno bateu recordes de presenças de AA´s



Não sei se bateu recordes.As análises e os resultados virão já a seguir.
Curiosamente,o mesmo Fevereiro que registou recordes de precipitação num só dia na região de Lisboa e Setúbal terminou com cerca de 25 mm no mês todo na região do Porto e em vastas regiões do Norte.É pouco.Muito pouco.
Sim...este Inverno foi até aqui dominado por situações anticiclónicas,
Só me recordo dos 1ºs dias de Janeiro a contrariar esta tendência global neste Inverno .
E assim parece ir continuar.
Do recuo do Europeu ,ao avanço e recuo do Americano,
nem depressaõ a Oeste ,nem sequer a NW,
nem frio a entrar de N ou Nordeste,
Algum fresco virá...
Mas vamos levar com  o Anticiclone de novo;-agora em cima,
depois a norte e lá virá o Leste de novo.
E este Inverno, não saímos disto...


----------



## Dan (1 Mar 2008 às 12:28)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

Hoje e amanhã termos uns dias quentes, mas já há previsão de algum frio para a próxima semana. 




A ser verdade, poderá ser a primeira situação com uma isotérmica -5ºC a 850 hPa nesta temporada.

Andei a procurar nos arquivos e a última que encontrei foi em 22 de Março de 2007.


----------



## vitamos (1 Mar 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



Dan disse:


> Hoje e amanhã termos uns dias quentes, mas já há previsão de algum frio para a próxima semana.
> 
> 
> A ser verdade, poderá ser a primeira situação com uma isotérmica -5ºC a 850 hPa nesta temporada.



Só para acrescentar que o modelo Europeu prevê o mesmo, embora não tão intenso! Vai ser uma situação interessante ao nível do nordeste de Portugal! 

Ainda existe é uma dúvida que é a precipitação (que anda pelo norte de Espanha nesses dias mais frios). Geadas ou nevadas? a ver...


----------



## Minho (1 Mar 2008 às 13:17)

Contava que Março começasse como um mês mais chuvoso, mas até agora isso não está claramente visível. Em Março, a evaporação e a evapotranspiração começam a ser cada vez maiores à medida que a radiação solar aumenta o que levará a que a seca se agrave cada vez mais rapidamente.


----------



## dgstorm (1 Mar 2008 às 13:52)

Parece que vamos ter frio pa semana... será...


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2008 às 13:57)

dgstorm disse:


> Parece que vamos ter frio pa semana... será...



Sim é essencialmente devido ao ventinho que vai soprar de norte as temperaturas vão descer  será que a nortada já anda a querer acordar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Mar 2008 às 15:47)

Boas pessoal!!

Vamos ter uns dias mais quentinhos mas tambem é verdade que depois lá para quarta e quinta feira havera um arrefecimento mas nada de grande coisa...

As temperaturas minimas pelo menos no sul irao sofrer um recue dos 12ºC/13ºC para os 8ºC/9ºC tal como as maximas que prometem descer para volta dos 17ºC... mas sera muito mas muito passageiro e num curto espaço de tempo...

Com a instabilidade que o Mediterraneo ira ter durante a semana a nortada tem sem duvida os dias contados e a entrada SE/E vai ser mais uma constante este mes... ou seja pouca chuva, temperaturas amenas e se tivermos 1 ou 2 gotas frias sera muito...


E a ver vamos se 850hpa os -5 se concretizam...embora haja entendimento entre eles(modelos), a mim cheira que vao mudar


----------



## Agreste (1 Mar 2008 às 16:13)

Ainda há incerteza mas parece practicamente afastada a coincidencia entre as marés vivas do próximo fim de semana e passagem sucessiva de sistemas frontais de forte actividade. O último modelo parece colocar o nosso territorio num estreito corredor entre (mais) uma depressão a evoluir para as canárias (vamos ver como acaba) e mais uma depressão cavada a noroeste da Grãbretanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 00:52)

Oh oh rica nortada  ai vem o meu processo de desertificação preferido  vento vento e mais vento  tá começar


----------



## nimboestrato (2 Mar 2008 às 03:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> Oh oh rica nortada , ai vem o meu processo de desertificação preferido



Será Nortada forte mas efémera. Terça-feira o Anticiclone estará centrado já bem a norte da Galiza e nessa posição adeus Nortada,virá de novo mais Leste e  depois mais Sueste,no prazo limite da fiabilidade ...É isso que apontam os modelos quase todos.
Parece não haver volta a dar neste Inverno.
Agora vem um cheirinho de frio seco.
Há 40 anos,diríamos:
é agora.É agora que aí vem o frio.
Hoje, com a revolução que foi a previsão computurizada ,Os tais Modelos de Previsão que tantas vezes deles aqui nos queixámos,
hoje já sabemos que a Nortada vai se esfumar depois de tanto ameaçar. 
Mais uma vez vai o Inverno  parar à Itália e à Grécia.


----------



## psm (2 Mar 2008 às 08:46)

bom dia 


o grande vencedor é o AA a NW da peninsula, e para os proximos 8 a 10 dias (é o unico mês onde existe anomalia em termos de percipitação, para menos).
a que esperar passar metade do mês para ver o acontece até lá E Ne e pouquinho de SE.

não fiz citação. mas o inverno onde se bateu o recorde de permanencia do AA no mesmo sitio foi desde que á registos foi o 2005 (AA a W da irlanda ou NW da peninsula 2 meses e 3 semanas ventos NE e E)


----------



## Vince (2 Mar 2008 às 10:29)

Vamos lá então a ver se ao menos ainda temos uns 2 ou 3 dias frescos este Inverno. 
A madrugada de 4ª e 5ªfeira parecem interessantes, à excepção do litoral obviamente.

Previsão Temperatura 2m


----------



## Gilmet (2 Mar 2008 às 12:16)

Será que é em Março que tenho a minima do ano??

Aqui estão previsões de 2 sites diferentes... o mais "péssimista" é o freemeteo, mas tem vindo a intensificar o frio, visto que ontem tinha 6ºC de minima na previsão e hoje mostra 5ºC

O meteoblue... esse sonha põe *1ºC* para dia 6

Enfim.. vamos


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 12:24)

Vocês confiam no meteoblue ?? eu não  é sempre demasiado cegueta em relação á realidade.


----------



## ACalado (2 Mar 2008 às 15:22)

boas o frio deverá regressar ainda de forma passageira, pena que não exista precipitação 

o meteoblue dá temperaturas baixas para quarta e quinta neste momento preve uma temperatura de 18ºc  com sol e não é que estão neste momento 17.3ºc  falha por décimas 







já os nossos amigos do freemeteo são um pouco exagerados com 19ºc e céu parcialmente nublado. também depende de onde foram recolhidos os dados


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Mar 2008 às 17:20)

Desta não esperava eu   mudança de padrão  será esperemos que sim  vai haver mais que -3ºC.


----------



## ACalado (2 Mar 2008 às 17:29)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desta não esperava eu   mudança de padrão  será esperemos que sim  vai haver mais que -3ºC.



é pena não existir precipitação senão era engraçado  mas para variar quando existe frio não existe precipitação


----------



## Fil (2 Mar 2008 às 19:15)

No nordeste transmontano a temperatura a 850 hPa poderá chegar quase aos -5ºC, creio que o mais baixo a que chegou neste lamentável inverno. Só que esta tímida entrada, além de fugaz, irá afectar apenas parte do território, e aquele A a NW da Galiza deita por terra qualquer hipótese de precipitação. Até às 180h o GFS não vê qualquer precipitação em território nacional, espero que ao menos dê para ver umas geadas...

Vince, Taupunkt é o ponto de orvalho


----------



## olheiro (2 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*

O Erich Marie Remarque escreveu o célebre "A Oeste nada de novo" ....

No caso presente do tempo previsto cá para o Sudoeste Europeu poderíamos adoptar o título desse famoso romance, alterando-o para " A Norte, A Oeste, a Sul e a Leste nada de novo"....pasmaceira total em termos meteorológicos.


----------



## henriquesillva (2 Mar 2008 às 22:52)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



olheiro disse:


> O Erich Marie Remarque escreveu o célebre "A Oeste nada de novo" ....



Deu também um grande filme


----------



## squidward (2 Mar 2008 às 23:43)

Epa, quero la saber do frio agora...quero é trovoadas e chuva neste momento!!!

Este tempo deveria de ser assim no Verão...mas não, que e para depois em Agosto/Setembro andar tudo trocado


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mar 2008 às 01:20)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Fevereiro 2008*



olheiro disse:


> O Erich Marie Remarque escreveu o célebre "A Oeste nada de novo" ....
> 
> No caso presente do tempo previsto cá para o Sudoeste Europeu poderíamos adoptar o título desse famoso romance, alterando-o para " A Norte, A Oeste, a Sul e a Leste nada de novo"....pasmaceira total em termos meteorológicos.



E esta pasmaceira de atmosfera tão parada, não pára?
Lá virá um um Nordeste , seco como todos,
mais fresco,algum frio até,
mas depressa se restabelecerá  a pasmaceira dominante deste não-Inverno apenas interrompida por fenómenos extremos pontuais e localizados.
De novo a olharmos para o Inverno a despedir-se sem se ter apresentado e que tanto prometia no seu início,em finais de Dezembro.
Há Invernos assim...
Este não foi o primeiro...
Seguramente, não será o último...


----------



## Aurélio (3 Mar 2008 às 10:24)

Aliás ... este AA vai pegar "estaca" depois a Noroeste de Portugal devendo-se manter mais ou menos durante este mês .... !!
Eu apostaria neste mês como se calhar o mais seco .... deste ano (Outono/Inverno), a menos que exista alguma situação convectiva para o final do mês ... porque este ano não existe frentes atlânticas em direcção á nossa peninsula !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 12:11)

Penso que iremos assitir a uma mudança de padrão depois deste frio para calor  e por fim as trovoadas...calor já está a querer empurrar o frio para os polos vamos lá ver no que resulta este jogo do empurra empurra :assobio:

Vamos lá ver o vento não estraga tudo  deixem o AA ficar por cá mais uns tempos ele não tarda vai-se embora já anda irregular


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Mar 2008 às 12:22)

Vientos fuertes y descenso notable de las temperaturas
Información elaborada el 3 de marzo de 2008
A partir de esta tarde y hasta el próximo jueves, día 6, la presencia de un anticiclón centrado al noroeste
de la Península y de una borrasca sobre el Mediterráneo, favorecerá la entrada de una masa de aire frío
procedente del Atlántico Norte, con vientos fuertes de componente Norte, que provocará en la Península y
Baleares, un acusado descenso de las temperaturas y precipitaciones de nieve en cotas bajas en el norte.
Las zonas más afectadas corresponderán al norte y nordeste de la Península, Baleares y zonas marítimas
del Mediterráneo occidental y del Cantábrico. Canarias quedará al margen de esta situación.
Se esperan vientos de componente Norte fuertes a muy fuertes, durante el martes y el miércoles, en el
área cantábrica, cuadrante nordeste peninsular y Baleares; en el resto de la Península serán, en general,
moderados, con intervalos de fuerte en zonas altas. El jueves, día 6, persistirán los vientos del Norte
fuertes o muy fuertes en el extremo noreste peninsular y norte de Baleares.
El descenso térmico comenzará a notarse a lo largo del día de hoy en el noroeste y norte peninsular,
alcanzando mañana martes al resto de la Península y a Baleares. Se espera que la bajada de temperaturas
sea notable (entre 6 y 12 grados) en el interior de la mitad este y zona centro peninsular, así como en
Baleares, si bien la sensación térmica será, incluso, de menor temperatura por la presencia del viento. Las
temperaturas comenzarán a recuperarse a partir del jueves día 6.
Las precipitaciones afectarán, principalmente, al extremo norte de la Península y a Baleares, con
intensidad débil a moderada, correspondiendo las precipitaciones más intensas al área cantábrica y a
Pirineos, a partir de la tarde de hoy y durante el día de mañana, martes; la cota de nieve en estas zonas
podrá descender mañana hasta los 400/600 metros.
En cuanto al estado de la mar hay que señalar que en las zonas marítimas del Mediterráneo, entre el Golfo
de León, Golfo de Valencia y Baleares, el viento alcanzará entre el martes y el miércoles fuerza 8 a 9 (60-
85 km/h) con mar muy gruesa a arbolada (altura de olas de 4 a 9 m). Se espera que el jueves 6 el viento
comience a amainar, desplazándose el temporal hacia el este de Baleares. En el mar Cantábrico durante el
martes 4 el viento alcanzará fuerza 7 a 8 (50-70 km/h ) con mar de viento muy gruesa (4-6m) y mar de
fondo del Noroeste de 4 a 7 metros. Y en el área de Finisterre se prevé una mar de fondo del Noroeste de
4 a 6m.
Salvo que se produzca una evolución no prevista, no se emitirán nuevas notas sobre esta situación
atmosférica, por lo que AEMET recomienda un seguimiento más detallado y actualizado de la
misma a través de sus predicciones y avisos de fenómenos adversos. Todo ello puede consultarse en
www.inm.es


----------



## Gongas (3 Mar 2008 às 12:50)

Em Espanha prevista neve a partir dos 400 metros...como sempre nós ficamos de fora


----------



## olheiro (3 Mar 2008 às 12:55)

:assobio:A nós resta-nos assobiar e olhar para o céu "como quem não quer a coisa"...


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2008 às 13:45)

O freemeteo volta a intensificar o frio...

Agora põe para dia 5 minima de *4,8ºC* e para dia 6 minima de *4,4ºC*


----------



## ppereira (3 Mar 2008 às 14:41)

Gongas disse:


> Em Espanha prevista neve a partir dos 400 metros...como sempre nós ficamos de fora



ficamos sempre a ver passar os comboios
resta-nos esperar que algo de inesperado possa acontecer


----------



## Dan (3 Mar 2008 às 15:12)

Gongas disse:


> Em Espanha prevista neve a partir dos 400 metros...como sempre nós ficamos de fora



Ficamos nós e fica também grande parte da Espanha, a precipitação deve restringir-se ao extremo nordeste da península. Desta vez, os grandes beneficiados serão a Argélia e a Tunísia, onde será possível nevar a cotas de 400-600 metros.


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Mar 2008 às 16:17)

Vai  faltar um danoninho a Trás-os-Montes para ver algo significativo.Como sempre apenas vamos assistir a uma acentuada descida da sensação térmica e depois ouvir as notícias da neve e do vento dos Pirinéus à Catalunha,da Argélia à  Tunísia.A partir de quinta, subida gradual da temperatura .Nada que não tivesse já sido previsto pelos modelos há já 2, 3 dias.
E eles continuam a apontar para Anticiclone Eterno a NW/ Norte da Península impedindo qualquer "frente" ou depressão de se abeirar de nós.


----------



## vitamos (3 Mar 2008 às 16:23)

nimboestrato disse:


> Vai  faltar um danoninho a Trás-os-Montes para ver algo significativo.Como sempre apenas vamos assistir a uma acentuada descida da sensação térmica e depois ouvir as notícias da neve e do vento dos Pirinéus à Catalunha,da Argélia à  Tunísia.A partir de quinta, subida gradual da temperatura .Nada que não tivesse já sido previsto pelos modelos há já 2, 3 dias.
> E eles continuam a apontar para Anticiclone Eterno a NW/ Norte da Península impedindo qualquer "frente" ou depressão de se abeirar de nós.



Sem dúvida... e se calhar para picar mais um bocadinho, mais uma situação de frio (menos intensa) parece dar uns laivos no próximo fim de semana. E de novo a precipitação a rondar o norte da península ibérica, de novo o risco de neve a andar por aí (segundo o gfs) e mais uma vez nada para cá. Os últimos gritos de agonia de um Inverno que não deu nada e por mais vontade que tenha parece não ter já muito para dar. Já o anticiclone, estica encolhe, dobra, mas estica sempre os braços num abraço fraterno mas já assim um cadinho "irritante" a Portugal Continental...

Podemos começar a abrir o banco de apostas para o Inverno 2008/2009 que este não dá nada já! (E se eu me enganasse juro-vos que não ficava nada chateado )


PS: Eu juro-vos que tenho uma tendÊncia para falar e as coisas mudarem... já não é a primeira vez... a evolução da run acentua a entrada fria no fim do próximo fim de semana... de qualquer forma não acredito...


----------



## ppereira (3 Mar 2008 às 16:40)

nimboestrato disse:


> Vai  faltar um danoninho a Trás-os-Montes para ver algo significativo.Como sempre apenas vamos assistir a uma acentuada descida da sensação térmica e depois ouvir as notícias da neve e do vento dos Pirinéus à Catalunha,da Argélia à  Tunísia.A partir de quinta, subida gradual da temperatura .Nada que não tivesse já sido previsto pelos modelos há já 2, 3 dias.
> E eles continuam a apontar para Anticiclone Eterno a NW/ Norte da Península impedindo qualquer "frente" ou depressão de se abeirar de nós.



danoninho ou não, se tivesse em bragança não perdia as esperanças, se não é agora, lá para o fim de semana pode ser que ainda aconteça algo diferente do que temos assistido neste enfermo inverno


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Mar 2008 às 18:25)

Na última run do GFS vejo alguma precipitação para amanhã a partir da tarde...pouca coisa é verdade...mas nunca se sabe aguardo a próxima run com expectativa


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 18:47)

A influência do anticiclone perto da Península, bloqueará a rota de algumas depressões, como a que está a Sul dos Açores, que não chegará mais perto da Madeira.






Os modelos GFS e ECM estão no geral de acordo


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 18:54)

Esta-me a querer parecer que vai nevar em Bragança e mais do que se espera em Espanha


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2008 às 20:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esta-me a querer parecer que vai nevar em Bragança e mais do que se espera em Espanha



Mário será mesmo que é desta? Depois de 18 de Dezembro nunca mais nevou nada de significativo


----------



## olheiro (3 Mar 2008 às 21:02)

Cá pelas charnecas ribatejanas....estevas e  giestas pujantemente floridas, árvores de fruto em flor (e aqui a fruta até não se dá muito, com excepção dos citrinos) e sobretudo centenas e centenas de casais de cegonhas a ocupar velhos sítios, postes de alta tensão (com cinco a seis ninhos por cada um) e velhas chaminés.....a Primavera em força...como há muito tempo não a via...

Também é bonito....convenhamos (dirão os mais incautos)....

Mas não deixa de ser a natureza a contravapor dos nossos anseios e por vontade dos Deuses reunidos certamente em Concílio...

Saravah...


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2008 às 21:36)

ferreira5 disse:


> Na última run do GFS vejo alguma precipitação para amanhã a partir da tarde...pouca coisa é verdade...mas nunca se sabe aguardo a próxima run com expectativa


Esquece...a precipitação vai ficar toda do lado de lá da fronteira...
http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim





Fonte: © cliM@UA


----------



## dgstorm (3 Mar 2008 às 21:44)

Brigantia disse:


> Esquece...a precipitação vai ficar toda do lado de lá da fronteira...
> http://www.meteogalicia.es/meteo/ga...elo.asp?horap=00&modelo=mm5&var=pr1&hora=anim
> 
> 
> ...



As 14h tem uma pontinha nesta direcção ! xD


----------



## Vince (3 Mar 2008 às 21:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Esta-me a querer parecer que vai nevar em Bragança e mais do que se espera em Espanha



E essa previsão e/ou crença é baseada em quê ?  Quanto a GFS e HIRLAM não parece haver grandes hipóteses. No norte e nordeste de Espanha sim.

GFS






Hirlam


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

Vince disse:


> E essa previsão e/ou crença é baseada em quê ?  Quanto a GFS e HIRLAM não parece haver grandes hipóteses. No norte e nordeste de Espanha sim.



Vamos esperar para ver  o vento soprará de Este/Nordeste provavelmente puxará alguma chuva  vamos lá ver de que forma.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2008 às 22:34)

Atenção ao próximo fim-de-semana...
Reparem no dia 9...





Era bom que o AA se desloca-se um pouco mais para Oeste...vamos seguir esta situação, mas começa a ficar interessante.


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Mar 2008 às 22:39)

que linda run...é bom demais para ser verdade...


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2008 às 22:46)

ferreira5 disse:


> que linda run...é bom demais para ser verdade...



Run memorável...nem sei o que dizer...





Será que os grandes nevões de Março estão de volta...
Ver para querer...


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 22:52)

E agora ?? é a nossa vez vá Gregos e Italianos aqueçam lá


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2008 às 22:56)

Vamos ver se o modelo Europeu ECMWF  segue o GFS, mas alguns modelos já alinham nesta onda...


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2008 às 22:57)

Eu vejo o frio mas não vejo a neve. Nem sequer no interior norte... 

Sai mais uma tempestade para a europa central. Que nome terá esta?


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 23:04)

Agreste disse:


> Eu vejo o frio mas não vejo a neve. Nem sequer no interior norte...
> 
> Sai mais uma tempestade para a europa central. Que nome terá esta?




Essa já tem nome, chama-se FEE e o anticiclone que nos fará companhia, dá pelo nome de Herbert.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2008 às 23:08)

Pois é... sem duvida uma boa run com bastantes entradas e bastante neve...






E depois este cenário sonhador a 16 de março...com uma probabilidade quase nula de acontecer... mas bastante interessante...


----------



## Santos (3 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

Boa noite 

Março parece trazer consigo uma alteração de padrão a começar por esta entrada que está às portas da peninsula e que se fará sentir sobretudo no leste Espanhol, e posteriormente norte de África, sendo infelizmente seca para o extremo Norte nacional.
Mas parece que a movimentação tende em continuar e que não nos ficaremos por aqui, estou em crer e espero que ainda muita água correrá este mês e que a neve fará das suas por cá, veremos ...


----------



## Brigantia (3 Mar 2008 às 23:10)

Agreste disse:


> Eu vejo o frio mas não vejo a neve. Nem sequer no interior norte...
> 
> Sai mais uma tempestade para a europa central. Que nome terá esta?



Aqui fica a neve para o Interior Norte segundo GFS...






Claro que amanhã podem alterar totalmente mas eu começo a gostar bastante desta situação...


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2008 às 23:12)

Estive a ver agora o GFS e acho que (na minha opinião de leigo) vamos morrer na praia amanha,Mas estou a gostar bastante da tendencia para o fim de semana, vou mas é tomar uns cAAlmex...


----------



## Minho (3 Mar 2008 às 23:12)

Interessantíssimo no mapa que o Agreste colocou a diminuição substancial da pressão do AA


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2008 às 23:15)

Minho disse:


> Interessantíssimo no mapa que o Agreste colocou a diminuição substancial da pressão do AA



Não sei... Destoa um pouco haver uma depressão tão cavada e um anticiclone tão débil...

Os modelos que modelem...


----------



## Fernando (3 Mar 2008 às 23:17)

Brigantia disse:


> Run memorável...nem sei o que dizer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nunca consegui perceber estes modelos... lol

Alguém me pode explicar o significado do tracejado...? :P


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 23:18)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei... Destoa um pouco haver uma depressão tão cavada e um anticiclone tão débil...
> 
> Os modelos que modelem...



Como já disse o Santos, e eu estou de acordo com ele, estamos á beira de uma mudança de padrão tudo pode acontecer muita irregularidade vem ai esta é a época mais maluca dos modelos...:assobio::assobio:


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 23:29)

Agreste disse:


> Não sei... Destoa um pouco haver uma depressão tão cavada e um anticiclone tão débil...
> 
> Os modelos que modelem...



Anticiclone débil com 1038hpa? e espera-se que ultrapasse os 1040hpa...

Enquanto vocês por aí arrefecem, por aqui, os ventos do anticiclone apanham algum ar mais ameno do norte de África, e terei uma subida da temperatura de quase 10ºC a 850mb.


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 23:33)

Fernando disse:


> Nunca consegui perceber estes modelos... lol
> 
> Alguém me pode explicar o significado do tracejado...? :P



Devido às temperaturas baixas, os locais com tracejado indicam regiões onde a precipitação poderá ser sob a forma de neve.


----------



## Agreste (3 Mar 2008 às 23:36)

Rog, não sei se há confusão... O boneco que eu pus é da semana que vem... 

Esse anticiclone é prá manhã!


----------



## Rog (3 Mar 2008 às 23:44)

Agreste disse:


> Rog, não sei se há confusão... O boneco que eu pus é da semana que vem...
> 
> Esse anticiclone é prá manhã!



Ok, confusão minha.
Embora olhando para o  GFS a previsão para próxima semana, é de um anticiclone sempre acima dos 1030hpa.. embora no ECM - modelo que referiste não seja assim tão evidente


----------



## ACalado (3 Mar 2008 às 23:52)

Boas noites amigos, acho que mais uma vez vamos morrer na praia  é pena , a entrada mais fria do ano não vir acompanhada de precipitação  é sempre a mesma sina.... acho que o AA vai ser implacável, talvez o pessoal mais a norte tenha sorte mas acho um pouco difícil. Só se quiserem acreditar nos JAPONIS


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Mar 2008 às 23:54)

Foram os Japoneses que escreveram na Biblia a parte do diluvio universal  foram não foram


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2008 às 00:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> Foram os Japoneses que escreveram na Biblia a parte do diluvio universal  foram não foram



Isso não sei mas para estes senhores é só agua mais água com eles não havia seca 

mas estou farto de ver cartas e mais cartas e vai ficar tudo na fronteira  até a precipitação não quer nada com o nosso país  não podemos fazer nada


----------



## Fil (4 Mar 2008 às 00:09)

Para os próximos dias não há mesmo nada a fazer, é a típica entrada continental de NE com o seu vento frio e seco. Se o GFS indica 0,5 mm de precipitação, isso normalmente é o mesmo que nada. Para neve, temos que nos concentrar na situação que pode haver no final e início da próxima semana, pode ser a salvação deste inverno. Mas também já sabemos que o GFS pode continuar a modelar a entrada por mais alguns dias e arrumá-la em uma única saída,  para nosso desespero...


----------



## Nuno (4 Mar 2008 às 00:13)

Vamos seguindo ao longo dos dias, vamos vendo sem pressões sem exaltações, tranquilos. Nao queremos desilusões, o que tiver para vir vem. Estou optimista, quero ver toda agente feliz  Pessoal calma, indo fazendo um bom seguimento das coisas, acho que vamos la, nada de grandes coisas


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 02:07)

Eu faço parte do grupo dos moderados. Claro que há aquele desejo por fenómenos “extremos”, mas temos de ser cautelosos e não demasiado optimistas na interpretação dos modelos. É verdade que eles são cada vez mais fiáveis, que nos dão as previsões que dispomos, mas também é verdade que continuam a ser falíveis. Vejamos o exemplo das inesperadas inundações de Lisboa, quando os modelos apontavam que a chuva forte se abatesse sobre o Algarve. O que vamos ter é uma típica incursão de ar frio de NE, que é uma situação perfeitamente normal, mesmo para Março. Toda a humidade/precipitação/neve vai provavelmente ficar pelo norte de Espanha, perdendo força ao atravessar a cordilheira cantábrica e dissipando-se à medida que caminha para SW, não restando nada para o nosso território. Na melhor das hipóteses, o extremo nordeste ainda poderá ter qualquer coisa, mas é remoto. Todo o resto do país manter-se-á seco e azul. No Algarve a temperatura só baixa na 4ª, ainda assim para valores perfeitamente aceitáveis para a época. Não nos esqueçamos que tivemos um Janeiro e Fevereiro anormalmente quentes (já vamos no 24 dia consecutivo com mínimas acima dos 10º, e mesmo com este “frio” duvido que se quebre esta tendência). O clima procura o equilíbrio (principio base eheh), logo compreende-se uma frente fria de NE nesta altura. O mar é que vai estar bravo mais uma vez, o que não são boas notícias. Aqui o vento nordeste começou já a soprar, a humidade a baixar, mas depois de mais de um dia de semi-verão e 23º, estão 18º às 2 da manha…portanto parece que a frente de NE ainda não é fria!


----------



## ppereira (4 Mar 2008 às 10:26)

huummm....
acho que é desta 
o freemeteo já está a dar muita neve para o norte e centro, a partir de domingo à noite tudo indica que vamos tirar a barriga da miséria


----------



## Vince (4 Mar 2008 às 10:59)

O Run das 00z era um cenário interessante a uma semana, uma eternidade, e daqueles quase impossíveis que não costumam sobreviver a outro run. 

*00z (500, 850, Prec 24h)*







*06z (500, 850, Prec 6h)*
No das 06z acabado de sair já tá mais de Leste. Mas entremos então na fase da esperança e desilusão


----------



## ppereira (4 Mar 2008 às 11:10)

é a run das 06h00 é mais uma vez terrível.
e os dias 10 a 12 já estão bem dentro das 180h 

mas para animar um pouco aqui vai a previsão do snow-forecast


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2008 às 11:43)

ppereira disse:


> é a run das 06h00 é mais uma vez terrível.
> e os dias 10 a 12 já estão bem dentro das 180h



Pois... realmente a inconstância dos modelos é algo desesperante. E até as previsões não me animam. Aliás eu começoa  desconfiar que muitas delas são inspiradas nos dados das 0h (nomeadamente do GFS). Freemeteo, snow forecast, and so on... provavelmente vão andar hojea  traçar cenários que já começam a ter uma reviravolta. Mas vamos ainda acreditar...


----------



## ACalado (4 Mar 2008 às 11:44)

ppereira disse:


> é a run das 06h00 é mais uma vez terrível.
> e os dias 10 a 12 já estão bem dentro das 180h
> 
> mas para animar um pouco aqui vai a previsão do snow-forecast



Isso realmente está com muito bom aspecto mas penso que essa seja a ultima desilusão do ano espero que esteja enganado mas ainda falta muito tempo, uma eternidade para os modelos


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 13:24)

Lá está aí ve-se a zona do Cabo de Santa Maria completamente à margem desses fenómenos... Alguém que me explique este fenómeno: mínima de 17º e 25º neste momento.


----------



## Dan (4 Mar 2008 às 13:49)

Levante disse:


> Lá está aí ve-se a zona do Cabo de Santa Maria completamente à margem desses fenómenos... Alguém que me explique este fenómeno: mínima de 17º e 25º neste momento.



O ar frio ainda não chegou ao sul. Esta última madrugada, o ar frio ainda só atingia o norte da Península. A próxima noite já deve mais fresca.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2008 às 13:54)

Levante disse:


> Lá está aí ve-se a zona do Cabo de Santa Maria completamente à margem desses fenómenos... Alguém que me explique este fenómeno: mínima de 17º e 25º neste momento.



Levante... tambem tenho tido noites agradaveis e dias amenos mas desculpa a pergunta..

Como pode estar 25ºC em olhão??? e minimas de 17Cº??

Se comparativamente aqui em V.R.S.A se á 1 da matina tinha 16.5ºC e tive uma minima registada perto das 7h da manha de 14.3ºC... 

25ºC é muita fruta... Segundo o IM , FARO esta com 23.4ºC...e a max neste momento no algarve e eu com 22.8ºC...

Desculpem o off topic e desculpa as minhas questoes... mas acho demasiado elevado...


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 14:08)

]ToRnAdO[;62533 disse:
			
		

> Levante... tambem tenho tido noites agradaveis e dias amenos mas desculpa a pergunta..
> 
> Como pode estar 25ºC em olhão??? e minimas de 17Cº??
> 
> ...




Entendo, e eu fiquei tão surpreendido como tu! Apesar de a massa de ar frio ainda não ter chegado ao sul, também nao era suposto a temperatura ter subido em relação a ontem, na melhor das hipótese nao se alterava. Quanto aos valores propriamente ditos, aqui à uma estavam 18 e às 3 teve um pico de 19, mas dps baixou para os 17, que foi a minima. Não te esqueças que em situações de vento norte/nordeste, a zona de Faro e Olhão é sistematicamente a zona mais quente do algarve. Consegue bater a zona de Vila Real pelo simples facto de que tem mais terra para atravessar e está mais a sul, logo vai ganhando temperatura e tornando-se mais seco. Aí tens os ventos norte a correr o rio, não permitindo grandes picos. Comparativamente, foi exactamente o mesmo que se passou nos míticos 45º de há uns anos, em que faro foi a cidade mais quente, precisamente por estarem ventos norte. Quanto aos 25, podes ir ver no National Weather Service (NOAA) onde fazem o relatório das temperaturas. De facto 
é estranho (ou não), mas com ventos de terra é tudo muito local. É a minha opiniao


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (4 Mar 2008 às 14:20)

Levante disse:


> Entendo, e eu fiquei tão surpreendido como tu! Apesar de a massa de ar frio ainda não ter chegado ao sul, também nao era suposto a temperatura ter subido em relação a ontem, na melhor das hipótese nao se alterava. Quanto aos valores propriamente ditos, aqui à uma estavam 18 e às 3 teve um pico de 19, mas dps baixou para os 17, que foi a minima. Não te esqueças que em situações de vento norte/nordeste, a zona de Faro e Olhão é sistematicamente a zona mais quente do algarve. Consegue bater a zona de Vila Real pelo simples facto de que tem mais terra para atravessar e está mais a sul, logo vai ganhando temperatura e tornando-se mais seco. Aí tens os ventos norte a correr o rio, não permitindo grandes picos. Comparativamente, foi exactamente o mesmo que se passou nos míticos 45º de há uns anos, em que faro foi a cidade mais quente, precisamente por estarem ventos norte. Quanto aos 25, podes ir ver no National Weather Service (NOAA) onde fazem o relatório das temperaturas. De facto
> é estranho (ou não), mas com ventos de terra é tudo muito local. É a minha opiniao



Sim durante o inverno VRSA torna-se ligeiramente mais fresca com entrada de N/NE- Facto esse totalmente inverso na Primavera/Verao que VRSA sem duvida a terra mais quente do pais á beira mar plantado...estar mais a sul ou mais a norte ás vezes nao é factor de arrefecimento ou aquecimento.. e tambem o facto de FARO/OLHao com o crescimento urbano se verificar o dito esfeito de estufa e clima urbano...

Como eu tenho estaçao e compreendo que as bolsas termicas formadas localmente fazem toda a diferença podendo assim so numa localidade ter varios valores de temp e sensaçao termica... tal como se passa em VRSA e em todo o mundo...


----------



## Bgc (4 Mar 2008 às 14:32)

Bem...no que toca a neve, o freemeteo tá com a pica toda para o interior norte a partir de sábado à noite/domingo!!


----------



## Levante (4 Mar 2008 às 15:04)

]ToRnAdO[;62537 disse:
			
		

> Sim durante o inverno VRSA torna-se ligeiramente mais fresca com entrada de N/NE- Facto esse totalmente inverso na Primavera/Verao que VRSA sem duvida a terra mais quente do pais á beira mar plantado...estar mais a sul ou mais a norte ás vezes nao é factor de arrefecimento ou aquecimento.. e tambem o facto de FARO/OLHao com o crescimento urbano se verificar o dito esfeito de estufa e clima urbano...
> 
> Como eu tenho estaçao e compreendo que as bolsas termicas formadas localmente fazem toda a diferença podendo assim so numa localidade ter varios valores de temp e sensaçao termica... tal como se passa em VRSA e em todo o mundo...




Sim concordo! A frequência de ventos norte em VRSA é bastante maior no verão, e são sistematicamente quentes e secos. E sim VRSA e a zona de Montegordo tem a média das máximas mais elevadas do Verão, sem dúvida, mas quanto a mim isso deve-se mais ao facto de a brisa marítima de sudoeste, padrão mais frequente na nossa costa por essa altura, ser ligeiramente mais fresca aqui, devido ao efeito de "cabo" que temos. Mas, nas raras ocasiões que faz vento norte aqui de Verão (de dia é raríssimo, soprando ocasionalmente de N/NW fim da tarde-inicio da madrugada), penso que seja 1-2º mais quente que aí, quer de dia quer de noite, porque repara, nós temos a Serra de Montefigo, perto do mar e com uma elevação consideravel para os padrões locais. O ar descendente acelera aqui na costa e vem mais quente e seco. A parte urbana quanto a mim ainda não é grande influência aqui, porque já tive na Ilha do Farol e a 500m da costa com situações de vento norte e a temperatura era exactamente a mesma que se fazia sentir em terra, ofegante e muito muito seco mesmo no meio do mar. Repito, é raro e apesar de não serem diferenças por aí além, penso que seja assim que acontece pelo q tenho vindo a verificar


----------



## ppereira (4 Mar 2008 às 16:03)

será q a run das 12h00 acaba com tudo.
ou ainda dá mais esperança.


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2008 às 16:10)

ppereira disse:


> será q a run das 12h00 acaba com tudo.
> ou ainda dá mais esperança.



Tradicionalmente é a menos optimista  Mas vamos ver


----------



## vitamos (4 Mar 2008 às 16:28)

E pois claro! Segundo o gfs a situação do próximo fim de semana está lá com o frio a entrar no Domingo, mas... do nada surge aquele habitual monstro de altas pressões e zac! Tudo muda em poucas horas... a manter a tendência a animação do próximo fim de semana desaparecerá nas próximas runs... A não ser que tudo volte a inverter!


----------



## ppereira (4 Mar 2008 às 16:47)

vitamos disse:


> E pois claro! Segundo o gfs a situação do próximo fim de semana está lá com o frio a entrar no Domingo, mas... do nada surge aquele habitual monstro de altas pressões e zac! Tudo muda em poucas horas... a manter a tendência a animação do próximo fim de semana desaparecerá nas próximas runs... A não ser que tudo volte a inverter!



impressionante 
isto parece bruxedo... é que acontece sempre a mesma coisa.
a frente forma-se no atlantico norte, o frio avança até ao golfo da Biscaia 
e depois pimpa!!! lá vem o AA mais fraco ou mais forte, 
mas o suficiente para quebrar a frente.
este ano não há nada a fazer

isto parece como naqueles jogos de futebol em que podiamos estar o dia todo a tentar marcar mas a bola nunca entrava.

mas que mete raiva mete.
 isto não será quase um ano histórico????


----------



## Tiagofsky (4 Mar 2008 às 16:50)

Boas pessoal...Não tenho vindo muito por aqui pq a meteorologia ultimamente so tem dado para deprimir...mais uma vez havia qse as combinações magicas, mas estou a ver que o Inverno em Portugal está-se a tornar qse como o Euromilhoes a sair...!


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2008 às 16:56)

vitamos disse:


> E pois claro! Segundo o gfs a situação do próximo fim de semana está lá com o frio a entrar no Domingo, mas... do nada surge aquele habitual monstro de altas pressões e zac! Tudo muda em poucas horas... a manter a tendência a animação do próximo fim de semana desaparecerá nas próximas runs... A não ser que tudo volte a inverter!



Não é nada que o pessoal aqui do meteopt não esteja  já habituado






Depois do bonito sonho vem a dura realidade...


----------



## olheiro (4 Mar 2008 às 21:39)

Para não voltar a dizer que o vento que passa tem um ar de lamento, dir-vos-ei que o vento sopra com alguma força na charneca ribatejana e uiva...Quanto ao resto seja o que os Deuses quiserem...Agora quem manda é o Eolo.....


----------



## Senador (4 Mar 2008 às 21:49)

Isto não são optimas notícias?

Para a minha terra (100m)






para a Serra do Gerês (1100m):






abraço


----------



## filipept (4 Mar 2008 às 22:06)

Senador disse:


> Isto não são optimas notícias?
> 
> Para a minha terra (100m)
> 
> ...



No minimo que caise alguma coisa no monte de S.Pedro 

Romaria ao Gerês...


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2008 às 22:14)

Boas noites! 

Depois de ter lido os vários _posts_ do pessoal, fui ver as previsões ao freemeteo, *e de facto vai haver neve  nas terras altas no norte e centro, no dia 10! *

Por exemplo, para as Penhas da Saúde as previsões são de *alguma neve, 10 mm aproximadamente, com temperaturas a variar entre os +1,4ºC e os -2,6ºC* .

*Já para Bragança só existe a possibilidade de chuva fraca ou Sleet! *Temperaturas positivas quase até +10,0ºC. 

Mesmo assim, para os lados de *Montalegre poderá nevar durante a noite e madrugada com temperaturas a rondar os +2,0ºC!*


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2008 às 22:23)

Senador disse:


> Isto não são optimas notícias?
> 
> Para a minha terra (100m)
> 
> ...



Se assim for... tou la batidinho !


----------



## dgstorm (4 Mar 2008 às 22:31)

So uma coisa.... onde é que voces vao buscar esses meteogramas ?


----------



## Thomar (4 Mar 2008 às 22:39)

dgstorm disse:


> So uma coisa.... onde é que voces vao buscar esses meteogramas ?



Simples! http://www.freemeteo.com/

Inseres a tua localidade, e se ela estiver na base de dados deles tens a informação que queres. Nota, uma vez na localidade seleccionar meteograma de 7 dias para ...(a tua localidade)!


----------



## nimboestrato (4 Mar 2008 às 23:39)

E enquanto mesmo aqui ao lado (Nordeste de Espanha e sul de França) é  Inverno agreste,por cá apenas sentimos um vento fresco,com céus limpos,
pois então, que isto da estiagem é para continuar.
E até onde alcança a fiabilidade dos modelos continuo a não ver rigorosamente nada de relevante .
É verdade que o Europeu afiança a hipótese de um NW forte lá para o dia 10, húmido e frio que eventualmente poderia dar alguma precipitação e até alguma neve em cotas bem altas  , mas ainda assim efémero.
Os outros modelos nem isso.
Com o andar deste Inverno ,que já tantas vezes frustrou ,é preciso ser muito crente para  expectar algo para os próximos dias...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Mar 2008 às 23:44)

Vê-se perfeitamente que as nuvens são bloqueadas pelos Cantabricos e afins


----------



## StormFairy (4 Mar 2008 às 23:51)

Olá boas noites

Tenho acompanhado (como sempre) o que por aqui se diz. Umas vezes percebo perfeitamente de que se fala, outras nem por isso... mas sem atrapalhações pesquiso e lá chego ás minhas conclusões. Cada consulta ao forum, revela-se um verdadeiro processo de aprendizagem. Consulto com frequência o Sat24 e já tinha reparado que existe uma espécie de barreira, que de quando em vez impede as nuvens de chegarem até nós 
Hoje isso vê-se nitidamente, a minha questão é esta... 
Trata-se de quê concretamente ??


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2008 às 23:52)

Mas que estão a espera para esta semana?? não vejo nada a não ser frio seco!! a cair alguma coisa e repito a cair alguma coisa será no domingo e segunda feira...nas terras médias e altas... arrisco 800m + coisa - coisa   ...depois??calorzito


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2008 às 23:56)

StormFairy disse:


> Olá boas noites
> 
> Tenho acompanhado (como sempre) o que por aqui se diz. Umas vezes percebo perfeitamente de que se fala, outras nem por isso... mas sem atrapalhações pesquiso e lá chego ás minhas conclusões. Cada consulta ao forum, revela-se um verdadeiro processo de aprendizagem. Consulto com frequência o Sat24 e já tinha reparado que existe uma espécie de barreira, que de quando em vez impede as nuvens de chegarem até nós
> Hoje isso vê-se nitidamente, a minha questão é esta...
> Trata-se de quê concretamente ??



Anticiclone no seu melhor a NW com 1040hpa...simplesmente não dá hipóteses a qualquer banda de nuvens simplesmente as pulveriza


----------



## StormFairy (5 Mar 2008 às 00:09)

Obrigado vizinho.


----------



## Levante (5 Mar 2008 às 01:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vê-se perfeitamente que as nuvens são bloqueadas pelos Cantabricos e afins



exacto foi o que disse ontem, que o cantabrio ia bloquear tudo o que viesse pra cá, excepto o frio. É o efeito típico de montanha! isto nao vai dar em nada, só frio, que nem deve ser extremo.


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Mar 2008 às 07:53)

Mais uma actualização dos diversos modelos e palavras para quê?
Se no início do Inverno ainda acalentávamos esperanças que mais cedo ou mais tarde o cinturão anticiclónico ir-se-ía desfazer ou mudar de  latitude,
hoje ,com a Primavera à porta, o melhor é pensar que não haverá dois Invernos iguais e que por conseguinte ,no próximo,já com mais participantes e mais experiência o tópico de previsão e alertas deste forum vai ser interessantíssimo de acompanhar.
Por ora, fecho a tasca das expectativas e invade-me a desilusão de um Inverno perdido , mesmo sabendo que "Há Invernos assim " no historial recente do  clima da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mar 2008 às 09:41)

Para Domingo e Segunda ainda .. talvez ainda .. possa cair algum chuvisco a Norte ... quem sabe com alguma amostra neve a cotas mais altas .... mas depois Primaver a chegar em força ...
 Tive a ver as temperaturas e contastei que com a posição do anti-ciclone as temperaturas a 160 h, vão subir para cima dos 20 no interior Centro e Sul.
 Mas o mais relevante que contastei é que em Marrocos vai haver uma subida brutal das temperaturas .. que neste momento andam nos 20 para a 160h subirem para cerca dos 30º, depois é uma questão de vento vir de Sueste .... e teremos temperaturas de 25/26º ainda este mês ...

  Entre as 180h e as 360h nada muda ... temperaturas acima dos 20º aqui e já acima dos 30º em alguns sitios de Marrocos ....


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2008 às 10:45)

Aurélio vamos com calma calor calor mas já 26ºC não sei não 

*Possivelmente *as temperaturas começarão a subir só a partir de domingo/segunda.





Ventinho upa upa


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2008 às 10:59)

Senador disse:


> Isto não são optimas notícias?
> 
> Para a minha terra (100m)
> 
> ...



Seriam, se hoje o freemeteo não retirasse já parte como eu já estava a prever  . Vem confirmar que estes sites actualizam a informação diariamente (e não a cada run). Já agora fica a previsão (parcial) para pitões (menos interessante que a de ontem e mais interessante certamente que a de amanhã   )


----------



## Aurélio (5 Mar 2008 às 10:59)

Mas eu não falei em 26º ainda esta semana ..... 

Falei em cerca de 26º mas daqui a cerca de 180h, lá pro final da próxima semana ....


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2008 às 11:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas eu não falei em 26º ainda esta semana .....
> 
> Falei em cerca de 26º mas daqui a cerca de 180h, lá pro final da próxima semana ....



Mesmo assim não sei se será possivel 

Mas espero que tenhas razão...


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2008 às 11:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Mesmo assim não sei se será possivel
> 
> Mas espero que tenhas razão...



Olha que não sei Mário... já vi a coisa mais longe. De dia para dia os modelos vão colocando mais calor... 

O que tu queres sei eu  , que se vier calor possa ocorrer alguma animação em termos de instabilidade, uma boa rega, uns raiozinhos a dar cor ao céu huuuuuummmmm 

Mas para já o que vejo após o fim de semana parece ser estabilidade... e a longo prazo é uma confusão... se por um lado tens calor a médio prazo, depois os cenários que vêm a seguir não são só de chuva, mas aquelas entradas de frio mirabolantes acompanhadas de precipitação e nas quais eu acredito tanto como ver amendoins encavalitados em prédios voadores!

Acho que nem mesmo os mais conhecedores destas temáticas iriam arriscar um padrão


----------



## Levante (5 Mar 2008 às 11:23)

O mar está GIGANTE! depois de uma uma noite sempre com vento forte, o pico maximo do vento está a decorrer, e levanta um mar enorme, mesmo sendo de ENE!!  se fosse de ESE-SE os problemas seriam muito graves, e mesmo assim espero q nada aconteça nas já muito lavradas praias algarvias. Fui ao terraço ver com os binoculos para apanhar vasta área de oceano e realmente é impressionante, mar grande cavadissimo, período muito curto. A bóia de faro não regista desde 28 de Fevereiro, snão confirmar-se-iam mais uns bonitos valores. Nem sei como não fecham as barras de olhão-faro e de tavira... O positivo é que a tendencia é para o vento baixar para valores moderados e o mar acompanhar a mesma tendencia


----------



## vitamos (5 Mar 2008 às 16:54)

Se por um lado a RUN do gfs não traz nenhuma novidade na parte credível, na parte dos tesourinhos futurológicos traz mais uma verdadeira pérola, para guardar em mais um momento da já habitual "sitcom" vespertina dos devaneios do GFS!

Desta vez um novo feriado no calendário! A Sexta Feira Santa é substituida pela sexta feira... do CAOS!












E pronto 

Para o leitor menos familiarizado com estes momentos, relembro que isto é um cenário modelistico a anos luz de distância e como tal sem o mínimo de credibilidade!


----------



## nimboestrato (5 Mar 2008 às 17:04)

E como  que alarmados com as notícias que lhes chegam do Norte de Portugal (seca desde já severa e alguns incêndios, em Março!!!!!) a direcção do GFS decidiu por unanimidade deliberar desde já  envidar todos os esforços para o combate eficaz a essa seca e ultimar contactos com a "frente polar", no sentido de ela se abeirar ao dito cujo território.
Eis aqui um esboço da última reunião de Direcção do GFS 







Hummmmm...
Esta Direcção ou está demissionária ou confunde Páscoa com o Carnaval.
Não será para levar a sério.........


----------



## AnDré (5 Mar 2008 às 17:08)

vitamos disse:


> Se por um lado a RUN do gfs não traz nenhuma novidade na parte credível, na parte dos tesourinhos futurológicos traz mais uma verdadeira pérola, para guardar em mais um momento da já habitual "sitcom" vespertina dos devaneios do GFS!
> 
> Desta vez um novo feriado no calendário! A Sexta Feira Santa é substituida pela sexta feira... do CAOS!
> 
> ...



Seria um verdadeiro presente de páscoa!
Ainda por cima, por essa altura espero estar no norte. 
Reparem também que nesse dia começa a Primavera!
Seria o melhor inicio de Primavera de sempre!


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2008 às 17:11)

Se isso acontecer é desta que um coelho põe um ovo algo que eu nunca percebi como é possivel acontecer  que raio de tradição.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Mar 2008 às 17:26)

Penso que a partir do dia 17 de Março isto vai mudar e talvez venha alguma surpresa mas o que o GFS dá é um milagre a run das 6 h essa era bem pior dava a linha 528 dam em todo o país mas com ausência de precipitação no sul, para mim a segunda quinzena de Março vai ser animada e em Abril nem se fala, bom se eu acertar nas previsões sazonais que coloquei no meu blog, de referir que é para o Algarve. Os portugueses é um povo muito à frente já andam a pesquisar tanto na net como no meu blog as previsões meteorológicas para a Páscoa, para virem para a praia para o Algarve e tal, mas este ano apanham com uma menina de 980-985 HPA em cima 

Tudo vai mudar para o normal, mas chuva a partir do dia 17 de Março é certinha


----------



## Nortadas (5 Mar 2008 às 18:09)

Como  podeis afirmar que chuva a partir do dia 12 é certinha?
A experiência diz-nos que a essa distância é tudo hipóteses, meu deus...
Tantas vezes é aqui anunciado chuva e depois vê-se no que dá.
E para já segue a seca que aqui no Norte já tem contornos de severa e com incêndios à mistura...


----------



## Vince (5 Mar 2008 às 18:27)

nimboestrato disse:


> Hummmmm...
> Esta Direcção ou está demissionária ou confunde Páscoa com o Carnaval.
> Não será para levar a sério.........



Isto parece a direcção do Benfica em início de época ou os políticos em campanha eleitoral.
Disclaimer: Sou do Benfica


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mar 2008 às 21:48)




----------



## Luis Rosa (5 Mar 2008 às 22:20)

Amanhã, bem cedo pela manhã, espera-se muito frio aqui por Faro, acho que pela primeira vez neste Inverno vou dar uso ao "casacão" 

Luis


----------



## Luis Rosa (5 Mar 2008 às 23:56)

Luis Rosa disse:


> Amanhã, bem cedo pela manhã, espera-se muito frio aqui por Faro, acho que pela primeira vez neste Inverno vou dar uso ao "casacão"
> 
> Luis




Afinal já não vai fazer tanto frio assim, Algarve no seu melhor 

Luis


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Mar 2008 às 00:20)

Os dias vão passando e o que há dias era anunciado como certo para os próximos dias ,sabemos já que  afinal, agora é adiado lá para perto da Páscoa.
Lá para a semana que antecede a Páscoa é que vai ser.Ui...ui...se os modelos admitem  tal possibilidade , quem somos nós para contestar?
Pois...mas conhecendo o seu "modos operandus",já devíamos ser mais contidos nas afirmações do que poderá ocorrer  a mais de uma semana.
Para que isto não se torne num tópico de desejos ou vontades...

Serve o pretérito blá blá, para vos lembrar o que um prestigiado modelo mundial anunciou há uma semana atrás ,para depois de amanhã:






E o que sucede?
Do Sudoeste tépido e húmido, da chuva que concerteza regaria de forma sustancial do Minho ao Algarve previstos ,da excitação de muitos posts por estas paragens,
deste sudoeste ,temos precisamente o contrário:
-Nordeste frio e seco,completamente seco ...
Quando nos alongámos demasiado é nisto que dá...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2008 às 00:24)

O esquisto é que essa depressão é tanto colocada pelo GFS como pelo ECM    normalmente o mau tempo em Portugal "aparece" ao fim de semana e épocas especiais


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2008 às 00:28)

nimboestrato disse:


> E o que sucede?
> Do Sudoeste tépido e húmido, da chuva que concerteza regaria de forma sustancial do Minho ao Algarve previstos ,da excitação de muitos posts por estas paragens,
> deste sudoeste ,temos precisamente o contrário:
> -Nordeste frio e seco,completamente seco ...
> Quando nos alongámos demasiado é nisto que dá...



Em vez disso temos agora uma bela tempestade no Mediterrâneo com um provável nevão na Argélia. Tem tudo a ver


----------



## vitamos (6 Mar 2008 às 10:50)

Estava agora a ver os diferentes modelos e sem registar grandes novidades a meu ver existe um facto que lançaria para análise:

Não vos dá a sensação ao olharmos para os modelos dos últimos dias e nomeadamente nos das últimas horas que o domínio anticiclónico que nos ia afectar directamente por vários dias com pressões relativamente altas, parece estar mais fraco com diminuição gradual das pressões? Embora não tenha aqui as imagens dos últimos dias dá-me a ideia pela memória de ver o cenário mais acentuado... 

Apesar disto e após o fim de semana algo se mantém... um aumento significativo da temperatura a 850hPa! Por quanto tempo é outra questão...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Mar 2008 às 12:23)

Mais uma profunda depressão (935 hPa !!! no centro) que irá varrer o Norte da Europa começando já a partir de Domingo pelas Ilhas Britânicas:








Se este monstro se dirigisse para cá, imagino a quantidade de páginas e páginas com posts que este tópico iria registar.
Neste cantinho à beira-mar plantado continua a não passar-se  nada:-apenas o Norte do Continente vai registar alguma chuva e algum vento no domingo e segunda.
Depois, adivinhem quem aí vem.
O Anticiclone ,pois então...


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2008 às 12:50)

nimboestrato disse:


> Mais uma profunda depressão (935 hPa !!! no centro) que irá varrer o Norte da Europa começando já a partir de Domingo pelas Ilhas Britânicas:



Essa provavelmente vai dar que falar no início da próxima semana, já se pode ir fixando o nome: Helga






*10m Wind 2ªf*


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2008 às 12:54)

Desde quando se põe nomes ás tempestades ??


----------



## Luis Rosa (6 Mar 2008 às 13:11)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desde quando se põe nomes ás tempestades ??



Ia perguntar o mesmo, agora baptizam-se todas as frentes que atravessam a Europa?

Luis


----------



## migueltejo (6 Mar 2008 às 13:17)

935hpa?????é obra,muitos estragos vai provocar,mas uma depressão dessas a passar mesmo por cima de nós,ui,nem imagino,nem quero pensar nisso,a chuva faz-nos falta mas não com esses temporais todos que essa depressão fortissima vai provocar.


----------



## migueltejo (6 Mar 2008 às 13:22)

Penso que quando as depressões sejem assim muito cavadas e com grandes temporais elas sejem batizadas,mas não sei ao certo,mas talvez o vince possa explicar melhor porque se metem os nomes a estas depressões.


----------



## Vince (6 Mar 2008 às 13:25)

Mário Barros disse:


> Desde quando se põe nomes ás tempestades ??



Desde 1954 que o Instituto de Meteorologia da Universidade Livre de Berlim dá nomes a todos os ciclones e anti-ciclones que afectam a Europa central. Até aos anos 90 era uma coisa apenas conhecida na comunicação social de Berlim, mas gradualmente tornou-se comum na restante Alemanha e posteriormente na Europa. Quando as tempestades são mais severas toda a imprensa europeia acaba por usar os nomes da Universidade Livre de Berlim. Vieram daí os nomes de famosas tempestades de Inverno na Europa como Lothar, Martin, Erwin, Franz, Per, Kyrill, Tilo ou a recente Emma. Os nomes masculinos ou femininos são dados a ciclones e anti-ciclones de forma alternada de ano para ano. A prática de dar nomes é também comum na Noruega, são indicados pelo próprio Instituto de Meteorologia.

Mas já que se fala nisso, o Rog anda há uns tempos para propôr aqui no forum um esquema de usar os nomes da Universidade de Berlim e uma lista adicional a criar pelos utilizadores do forum para as depressões que nos afectam a nós e que ficam de fora da lista dos alemães, pois sao geralmente as depressões convectivas (ULL's, etc) que nada dizem aos alemães. 

O objectivo de dar nomes seria o mesmo que todos tem, um mais fácil registo e organização histórica  de eventos e respectivo seguimento especial aqui no forum, pois seria mais prático por exemplo recordar determinado evento pelo nome do que pela trovoada de Agosto do dia não sei quantos do ano não sei quê. A ver se o Rog avança com a ideia dele para discussão geral um dia destes.

Já agora, a curiosidade dos nomes da Alemanha é que eles desde há poucos anos são nomes reais, de pessoas ou instituições. Toda a gente pode concorrer para um nome que é  sorteado e pago por quem ganha o direito ao nome. Foi uma ideia dos estudantes do Instituto conseguirem receitas para manter a funcionar um observatório que esteve para fechar.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2008 às 18:53)

Vince disse:


> Mas já que se fala nisso, o Rog anda há uns tempos para propôr aqui no forum um esquema de usar os nomes da Universidade de Berlim e uma lista adicional a criar pelos utilizadores do forum para as depressões que nos afectam a nós e que ficam de fora da lista dos alemães, pois sao geralmente as depressões convectivas (ULL's, etc) que nada dizem aos alemães.



Acho uma excelente ideia  quando é que a pomos em prática ?? por mim pode ser já a partir de dia 1 se precisarem de ajuda eu cá estou 

Eu por acaso não sabia disso porque normalmente só oiço falar dos nomes dos furacões ou tempestades tropicais


----------



## dgstorm (6 Mar 2008 às 19:02)

Alguem me pode dar a informação se para este domingo vai haver possibilidade de queda de neve para as terras altas do norte... serra do geres, por aí ?


----------



## Teles (6 Mar 2008 às 21:22)

boas, não é justo nos aki á seca e nostros hermanos debaixo de um montão branco para variar


----------



## Gongas (6 Mar 2008 às 21:58)

Bem mas para domingo e segunda já se preve alguma chuvinha. olhando os modelos na 2 quinzena deste mês vamos ter mt chuvinha, pratticamente todos os dias...julgo que o nosso amigo AA vai de férias


----------



## ajrebelo (6 Mar 2008 às 22:36)

boas

em Janeiro foi no inicio em Fevereiro foi a meio e agora em Março o evento vai ser no final 

abraços


----------



## olheiro (6 Mar 2008 às 23:20)

A fim de democratizarmos alguns dos nomes de terras lusitanas dando-lhes um eco universal (passe a pretensão),  porque não criar uma lista de nomes de zonas, aldeias e vilas que venham a ser atribuídas, pelo menos aqui no MeteoPt, a futuras depressões de grande magnitude: Exemplo: tempestade "Hermínios" com forte incidência na serra da estrela (e que seria ventosa e de neve), depressão "Bragançana" quando atacasse o nosso Nordeste, depressão "tejana" terras a norte e sul do Tejo com cheias,  isto, quando essas forças naturais apenas  tivessem uma expressáo localizada...regional..

No caso de abranger o todo nacional....poderíamos ter os ciclones "Silva", "Antunes" "Sousa""Olegário" "Bettencourt" " Martins" e ....o Anticiclone dos "Açores" (é universal).... as nortadas "portucalenses ",  o Suão "Chaparral", e a brisa do sul com céu nublado, ameaçando chuva,  que em certos locais vem acompanhada de um forte odor a celulose e que deveria ter o nome da fábrica de pasta de papel que lhe deu origem....

Aceitam-se sugestões....


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Mar 2008 às 23:32)

Execelentes sugestões olheiro  

Pessoal já repararam na debelidade tanto de depressões como de anticiclones...será a transicção ??  parece que o Atlantico acalmou bastante.


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Mar 2008 às 02:08)

Mário Barros disse:


> ... já repararam na debelidade tanto de depressões como de anticiclones...será a transicção ??  parece que o Atlantico acalmou bastante.[/IMG][/URL]




Quero crêr que estas afirmações façam parte da vontade , do desejo e não de leituras objectivas .Também eu anseio ,oh como desejo, uma mudança desta circulação atmosférica .
o que é seguro afirmar  agora?
O Atlântico calmo? Logo agora, que ainda não se sabe a verdadeira dimensão do que aí vem? Que impacto e que desenvolvimentos terá a Helga?
O Atlântico Norte ainda está explosivo e é essa a única razão para ainda sonhar com alguma situação de Inverno.
Se já estivesse calmo, tirava o cavalinho da chuva...


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Mar 2008 às 02:16)

Por cá , vai-se embora este céu azul,aí vem alguma chuva a Norte ,outra vez pouca,
mas pelo menos alguma .
Depois?
Parece que volta o Anticiclone....


----------



## Aurélio (7 Mar 2008 às 10:16)

Olhando as previsões a partir de Quinta-Feira, a tendencia mantem-se mas contudo parece-me a mim, que oscila demasiado em termos de localização da(s) depressõe(s), e normalmente quando isto acontece, e o GFS é perito nas previsões a mais de 180h, a colocar tudo sobre anti-ciclone ou tudo sobre depressão, e desta vez parece que colocou tudo sobre depressão, e por isso isso tira toda a credibilidade a essas previsões .... Ainda para mais quando colocam linhas depressionaŕias a avançarem e a recuarem o que para mim tira toda a credibilidade .... 
Mas enfim a tendencia mantem-se mas o mais certo é termos dominio anti-ciclone...


----------



## AnDré (7 Mar 2008 às 10:20)

Vince disse:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> PS: Ao contrário do que disse ontem, não sei se afinal será a "Helga", mas uma outra em formação, pois essa zona do Atlântico está um confuso caldo de depressões.



Um caldo mesmo! Três núcleos de depressões com pressão < 960hPa, todos perto uns dos outros e a uma latitude > 50ºN. E estamos nós no inicio de Março.

Bem, ao menos que chegue alguma coisa ao nosso noroeste. Eles, mais que nós precisão de muita muita água.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2008 às 12:04)

Adeusss frio ou o que lhe queiram chamar olá chuva e calor  (trovoadas) dá-lhe CO2....ai vem as monções 









Ins ins ins ins instabilidade


----------



## Vince (7 Mar 2008 às 12:21)

Mário Barros disse:


> Adeusss frio ou o que lhe queiram chamar olá chuva e calor  (trovoadas) dá-lhe CO2....ai vem as monções



Olhando para o ensemble não seria calor para durar muito. Uma semana quente mas logo na seguinte regressaria frio. É muito longo prazo mas parece haver mais concordância entre tantos membros do que é habitual a tão grande distância.
Se reparares, a saída das 6z a verde, é um dos mais quentes de todos os membros.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2008 às 12:28)

Vince disse:


> Olhando para o ensemble não seria calor para durar muito. Uma semana quente mas logo na seguinte regressaria frio. É muito longo prazo mas parece haver mais concordância entre tantos membros do que é habitual a tão grande distância.



Pois Vince tambem reparei nisso agora vamos lá ver se é um contra todos e ganha ou se é todos contra um e o unico acaba por perder... eu sinceramente preferia que o calor ficasse por cá do que regressar de novo o tempo frio ameno gélido calorento ao sol uma pesssoa não sabe como é que se tem que vestir e as constipações andam sempre no vai e vem  é que neste momento nem faz frio nem faz calor mas tambem não está ameno é uma confusão maldito AA...


----------



## Mr.AA (7 Mar 2008 às 13:42)

Boas, já à algum tempo que vou tendo o prazer de ir seguindo atentamente o vosso construtivo, interessante,motivador e utópico forum nas suas variadas vertentes, e é com imenso prazer que vos deixo esta pequena mensagem! Digo motivador e utópico,pois, diariamente vou tendo o maior dos prazeres ao ver todos vós a tentarem dia após dia deixar por aqui a sua parte de adivinhos, sim porque não passa mesmo disso, pois com um assunto como o "tempo" é o mesmo que estar-mos a tentar fazer previsões utópicas que se descaiem por natureza mesmo que por vezes inconsciente para os nossos desejos!

Já agora já pensaram quantos anos nos restam de vida??????
A minha "séria" previsão vai para 95anos vejam a run...
Que dizem?

Abraço a todos e continuação de um bom trabalho para o forum!!!
Viva a democracia e todos os direitos do Homem.. inclusivé o direito a expor as suas opiniões e a ser respeitado da mesma forma que este também respeita!1


----------



## Santos (7 Mar 2008 às 15:41)

Boa tarde 


Os meus "humildes" parabéns a todos os membros que postam neste seguimento, a todos sem excepção, bem como à administração deste fórum.
Com mais ou menos conhecimentos, com mais ou menos vontade de ver algo que possa ocorrer, todos os posts são sinal que é feito por todos um seguimento do que poderá ocorrer hoje, amanhã ou no próximo futuro e isso por si só é digno de registo e ser respeitado!

É coerente, lógico e seguro que nestes domínios como em tantos outros onde temos a ciência como corrente que as condicionantes e variáveis inerentes a conhecimentos vários podem todas elas ser postas em causa e por quem quer que seja desde que tenha para tal "conhecimentos que também estes podem ser postos em causa".
Logo, creio que seria gratificante da parte de quem melhor domina esta temática, dar apoio, incentivo e conhecimento a todos os que neste tópico participam evitando levar a que os membros se coibam de intervir no tópico.

Voltando aos modelos, eu que poucos conhecimentos tenho, e que por estas "alturas"  não disponibilizo de muito tempo para participar no fórum, mantenho a minha opinião do fim de semana, veremos...


----------



## Mr.AA (7 Mar 2008 às 16:18)

Mr.AA disse:


> Abraço a todos e continuação de um bom trabalho para o forum!!!
> Viva a democracia e todos os direitos do Homem.. inclusivé o direito a expor as suas opiniões e a ser respeitado da mesma forma que este também respeita!1



apenas deixei a minha opinião! Humildemente construtiva! Apenas isso"!
Continuação
1


----------



## vitamos (7 Mar 2008 às 16:39)

Mr.AA disse:


> apenas deixei a minha opinião! Humildemente construtiva! Apenas isso"!
> Continuação
> 1



Boas!

Caro Mr.AA: Confesso que li e reli o seu post de entrada no fórum, uma vez que foi o primeiro que efectuou!
Digo isto porque me pareceu confuso da primeira vez que o li e certamente que alguns foristas devem ter ficado com a mesma ideia. A internet é um local onde se deve ser extremamente cuidadoso com as palavras. Tanto nas opiniões que expressamos relativamente ás previsões de tempo como em todos os asuntos que abordamos e nomeadamente quando efectuamos uma crítica!

Penso que a sua crítica se baseou na pretensa falta de rigor científico das previsões aqui colocadas. A verdade é que este tópico teve em tempos outro nome "previsão segundo os modelos". Embora o nome tenha mudado (e quanto a mim bem), este tópico continua maioritariamente a ter o mesmo âmbito. Poderá e justamente colocar a ressalva que muitas vezes neste tópico existe um laivo mais sonhador, algum membro que pareça afirmar algo convictamente que se encontra fora da realidade, por vezes alguns excessos baseados no desejo pessoal. Aqui caro Mr.AA reconheço-lhe razão caso seja esse o seu pensamento e faço claramente até um "mea culpa". Agora quando a nossa opinião se baseia em modelos falamos sempre de uma opinião, mas a verdade é que é uma opinião de DADOS CIENTÍFICOS. Os modelos são efectivamente ferramentas de previsão meteorológica! E se nos baseamos em modelos então a nossa visão não poderá ser assim tão utópica... não concorda comigo? Desta forma a palavra utópica, ou falar em qualquer "adivinhação" da nossa parte poderá ser mal interpretada... cá está a problemática da força das palavras!
Obviamente que este é um fórum livre e democrático, mas tentamos ao máximo e sobretudo neste tópico basear toda um conjunto de opiniões em dados de previsão meteorológica de forma a podermos dar o máximo de credibilidade a este fórum!

Penso que genericamente a minha opinião traduz o sentimento generalizado daquilo que pretendemos neste fórum, mas certamente que qualquer um dos moderadores ou administração deste fórum lhe poderá dar esclarecimentos sobre esta temática!

Queira aceitar os melhores cumprimentos e peço-lhe desculpa (a si e a todos) por este longo texto, mas como referi algumas palavras que disse podem ser mal interpretadas e e u penso que a sua intenção seria positiva


----------



## ppereira (7 Mar 2008 às 17:44)

boas,
parece-me que chuvinha no domingo e segunda já cá canta, pelo menos a norte de Sistema ME.
pouca...mas vem...
interessante são as previsões do freemeteo para o norte.

no domingo temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC a 1.200 metros, 
na quinta temperaturas de 14/15 ºC.

É primavera no seu melhor


----------



## ppereira (7 Mar 2008 às 17:48)

pelos vistos não fomos os únicos a ter um inverno quentinho...

Data: 7 de Março de 2008  
Autor: IM  


De acordo com o Instituto finlandês de Meteorologia (FMI), este Inverno a temperatura média do ar registou os valores mais elevados desde há um século, altura em que se iniciaram os registos neste país.

As temperaturas registadas resultaram de correntes de ar de Sul e Sudoeste continuadas durante todo o Inverno e das alterações climáticas, segundo este serviço.

Em muitas partes do país as temperaturas médias registadas neste Inverno constituem novo recorde, com quase 1ºC acima do anterior valor médio.

Ver Tambem: http://www.ilmatieteenlaitos.fi/news/index.html?Id=1204549200.html


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mar 2008 às 18:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Tudo vai mudar para o normal, mas chuva a partir do dia 17 de Março é certinha



Eu continuo na minha a partir do dia 17 vem a chuvinha  e até o Accuweather estes americanos malucos seguem a minha previsão e metem a partir do dia 17 chuva e trovoada para Faro


----------



## JAlves (7 Mar 2008 às 18:29)

Mr.AA disse:


> Boas, já à algum tempo que vou tendo o prazer de ir seguindo atentamente o vosso construtivo, interessante,motivador e utópico forum nas suas variadas vertentes, e é com imenso prazer que vos deixo esta pequena mensagem! Digo motivador e utópico,pois, diariamente vou tendo o maior dos prazeres ao ver todos vós a tentarem dia após dia deixar por aqui a sua parte de adivinhos, sim porque não passa mesmo disso, pois com um assunto como o "tempo" é o mesmo que estar-mos a tentar fazer previsões utópicas que se descaiem por natureza mesmo que por vezes inconsciente para os nossos desejos!
> 
> Já agora já pensaram quantos anos nos restam de vida??????
> A minha "séria" previsão vai para 95anos vejam a run...
> ...



Se bem entendi, estás a querer dizer que por aqui prolifera um bando de adivinhos que, não percebendo nada de meteorologia, tenta adivinhar o tempo.

Pela minha parte, não percebo efectivamente nada de meteorologia, mas tambem não opino, consulto apenas. 

De qualquer forma, á parte um ou outro excesso, muitas vezes propositado e em tom de gozo, penso que há por aqui de facto muita gente que percebe bastante de meteorologia e que dá gosto ler as suas análises meteorológicas sérias.

Assim, e de acordo com o seu ultimo parágrafo, sou de opinião que o seu post é perfeitamente descabido e, se não gosta, bastava-lhe fazer logout ou ir para outra página.

Cumprimentos


----------



## HotSpot (7 Mar 2008 às 18:52)

Aqui discutem-se modelos meteorológicos... e não quem pensa que é o modelo em pessoa. Vamos esperar que fique por aqui e se volte ao titulo deste tópico.


----------



## dgstorm (7 Mar 2008 às 19:54)

Há possibilidade de neve para este domingo pas terras altas do Norte ?
Agradecia informação !

Cumprimentos !


----------



## filipept (7 Mar 2008 às 21:18)

Não prevejo grande queda de neve, a acontecer será por volta dos 1400/1500m, as temperaturas estão já um pouco altas. Neste tipo de situações somos sempre condicionados pelos Montes Cantábricos. A entrada também não será grande coisa.








Este é o meteograma aqui para a zona.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2008 às 21:40)

Está longe mas é bom de ver  muita aguinha e algum frio.


----------



## Hawk (7 Mar 2008 às 22:16)

Boa noite a todos.


Venho pedir os préstimos deste excelente fórum para me esclarecerem com que tempo posso contar nas férias da Páscoa (sabendo que ainda estamos a alguma distância temporal...)

Marquei as minhas férias para o Porto Santo entre 16 e 20 de Março e como não percebo nada de modelos (admito que já tentei perceber) pedia que alguém me pudesse informar no que se pode contar para esses dias no Porto Santo, nomeadamente em termos de precipitação (espero que nula ) e temperatura (espero que agradável ).

Muito obrigado pela vossa atenção.


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 00:45)

Se calhar até era boa ideia criar um tópico de análise dos modelos eu sei que é complicado mas poderia ser um topico obrigatório...bastava ser do GFS Ensemble e ECM...fica a sugestão


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2008 às 13:49)

Eu tambem ainda não tinha percebido como se fazia a interpretação dos diagramas de Ensemble. Obrigado pela explicação *Vince* e *Minho*


----------



## Brigantia (8 Mar 2008 às 16:38)

Amanhã poderá ser o último dia deste Inverno com queda de neve nas serras do Nordeste...
Durante a madrugada e manhã poderá nevar em Montesinho e Nogueira...

Aqui ficam as previsões da evolução da precipitação
www.meteogalicia.es

Ainda tenho esperança que cota de neve possa baixar um pouco dos 1100m visto a entrada ocorrer pela noite...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 19:06)

Além de 180 horas continuam-se a impor cenários bastante molhados  agora vamos lá ver se se aguentam até ao dia do manifesto 





Vamos ter uma Primavera há antiga...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Mar 2008 às 20:52)

Ena pá este parece um modelo depois da explosão do Yellowstone 





É impressão minha ou o AA vai fugir para a Gronelândia 





Comparação entre o ECM E GFS


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Mar 2008 às 02:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> É impressão minha ou o AA vai fugir para a Gronelândia :[/URL]




Colocas uma carta a 10 dias de distância e dizes que tens uma impressão que o Anticiclone vai para a Gronelândia.Se calhar até tens apenas e só, uma leve impressão.E se calhar até pode coincidir ele  ir.
Mas assim não.A dez dias de distância ou tens uma argumentação forte e fundamentada, ou para quê postares  porque tens uma impressão ?
Assim  credebilizamos os que nos apelidam de bruxos e adivinhos,os que desconhecem que há modelos de previsão que até 4, 5 dias antevêm eficazmente o que de facto irá acontecer.... 
O que é certo e seguro por ora, é que o Anticiclone  não vai fugir nada para a Gronelândia vai manter-se por cá  , mesmo com chuva a NW,mas com pressão atmosférica sempre para cima dos 1015,1020 hPa.
Escrevo ,escutando desde  já alguma chuva ,a 1ª deste ciclo anunciado.
Mas será um ciclo que , a menos que haja surpresas de última hora, irá beneficiar o NW carenciado, mas de curta duração e intensidade...
Depois Anticiclone , de novo...
Depois, daqui a 10 dias,  é ficção...
É sempre...


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Mar 2008 às 11:11)

Acho que o IM é por vezes é mais advinho que nós mas é apenas uma opnião  isto é um forum de meteorologia não um local de de reuniao de meteorologistas onde se tem declarar previsões oficiais se existem pessoas insatisfeitas com os nossos argumentos/previsões vão queixar-se ao IM que é ele que tem o poder das previsões oficias.

O pessoal quer tanta fiabilidade que qualquer dia é melhor começarmos a pagar ao Vince ao Rog ao Fil e ao Minho.

Mas voltando ao tópico o AA vai mesmo fuigr para a Gronelândia nos proximos 8 a 10 dias.


----------



## Santos (9 Mar 2008 às 11:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acho que o IM é por vezes é mais advinho que nós mas é apenas uma opnião  isto é um forum de meteorologia não um local de de reuniao de meteorologistas onde se tem declarar previsões oficiais se existem pessoas insatisfeitas com os nossos argumentos/previsões vão queixar-se ao IM que é ele que tem o poder das previsões oficias.
> 
> O pessoal quer tanta fiabilidade que qualquer dia é melhor começarmos a pagar ao Vince ao Rog ao Fil e ao Minho.
> 
> Mas voltando ao tópico o AA vai mesmo fuigr para a Gronelândia nos proximos 8 a 10 dias.



É muito possível que tenhas razão Mário  Veremos... 

Temos aqui realmente membros com conhecimento demonstrado que tu bem citaste.

Este fórum é um fórum excelente, onde todos participam com mais ou menos conhecimento e é isso que faz dele líder!


----------



## dgstorm (9 Mar 2008 às 13:16)




----------



## Gongas (9 Mar 2008 às 13:46)

Bem até 3ºfeira teremos chuva no norte e centro...depois volta o AA...pelo menos até ao fim da semana...depois as previsões são muito boas, até demais,chuva, frio e será que ainda teremos neve a cotas baixas? *só o tempo o dirá.*


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 13:47)

Vamos tentar discutir objectivamente o Gronelandês.

Começando pelo ECM, este tem esta configuração já no fim do periodo de previsão do modelo, as 216/240h






http://85.214.49.20/pics/ecmpanel1.gif

Situação interessante mas frágil, o nosso AA não se vai propriamente embora, continua a marcar presença e o da Gronelândia pode sempre evoluir para uma malfadada união açoreano-britânica. O ideal seria olhar para os ensembles do ECM, mas não temos acesso a eles....

Olhando para o GFS, e ai já temos os ensembles, e os 21 cenários para as 240h são estes:





http://85.214.49.20/pics/senspanel2401.gif

Minha conclusão: há de tudo para todos os gostos a 240h, nada está garantido mas há algumas esperanças de que o tempo não seja monótono, há ali muitas soluções interessantes mas também nada de muito especial (pressões razoavelmente baixas em PT por ex.), presumo que de qualquer forma mais interessante do que é habitual para a 2ª metade de Março.  Mas como este Inverno já nos vergou o optimismo, aguardemos.


----------



## MSantos (9 Mar 2008 às 13:49)

dgstorm disse:


>


Era mesmo bonito se acontecesse. Mas não nos vamos iludir com mais este devaneio do GFS


----------



## AnDré (9 Mar 2008 às 14:31)

MSantos disse:


> Era mesmo bonito se acontecesse. Mas não nos vamos iludir com mais este devaneio do GFS



Sim, é melhor aterrarmos um pouco.
Até porque há uns dias atrás todo esse frio estava previsto para dia 21. 
Foi um inverno cheio de adiamentos.


----------



## olheiro (9 Mar 2008 às 17:37)

Gostaríamos, todos, certamente, que esses modelos tão apelativos fossem realidade e deixassem de ser meras projeccões resultantes de aplicacões informáticas, sobre cujas varíáveis quase que desconhecemos tudo....pelo menos os mortais como eu

Gostaria de dizer que já fiquei feliz com o breve aguaceiro que esta manhã senti por volta das 08h00 da manhã e que durante quinze minutos me fez sonhar com uma chuvada valente das antigas ....

Mas o tempo inexorável continua....os ninhos da passarada estão quase prontos, as cegonhas estão este ano em número impressionante (há postes de alta tensão com seis ninhos), os tojos estão carregadinhos de flor na base dos chaparros, as estevas já começam a mostrar as suas flores brancas, ar árvores de folha caduxa já mostram as novas folhas luzidias de novas...

Meus amigos o Inverno já se foi....por estas bandas....já estamos na Primavera.   

Mas já vi chuvas impiedosas em Março Abril e Maio e já assisti a um forte nevão na Serra da Estrela e em Ávila (Espanha) nos primeiros dias de Junho de 1984, por exemplo ... estranhos desígnios dos Deuses.....que fazer?

Viver um dia de cada vez...


----------



## olheiro (9 Mar 2008 às 17:41)

peço desculpa pelos erros de ortografia....consequências de escrever ao sabor da pena...


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mar 2008 às 22:50)

boas

atenção à ondulação para o centro e vento claro moderado a forte





abraços


----------



## Minho (10 Mar 2008 às 00:07)

Parece que finalmente acabou este tempo tão monótono mais que não seja pelo facto das temperaturas começarem a ficar dentro do normal. Parece quase certo a formação de um anticiclone ao sul da Gronelândia muito graças a uma possível dorsal no Jet. A partir daqui é que já é tudo mais difícil, saber como se estenderá o anticiclone, meridionalmente ou longitudinalmente.... aí será toda a diferença entre termos um circulação zonal ou termos umas belas nortadas...


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 00:10)

Minho disse:


> Parece que finalmente acabou este tempo tão monótono mais que não seja pelo facto das temperaturas começarem a ficar dentro do normal. Parece quase certo a formação de um anticiclone ao sul da Gronelândia muito graças a uma possível dorsal no Jet. A partir daqui é que já é tudo mais difícil, saber como se estenderá o anticiclone, meridionalmente ou longitudinalmente.... aí será toda a diferença entre termos um circulação zonal ou termos umas belas nortadas...



Eu voto nas nortadas  e penso que o Luper tambem


----------



## LUPER (10 Mar 2008 às 00:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu voto nas nortadas  e penso que o Luper tambem



Eu voto nas temperaturas bem abaixo da média


----------



## ACalado (10 Mar 2008 às 00:19)

LUPER disse:


> Eu voto nas temperaturas bem abaixo da média



Pois 4.4ºc


----------



## ppereira (10 Mar 2008 às 00:47)

LUPER disse:


> Eu voto nas temperaturas bem abaixo da média




a esperança mantém este inverno vivo.
e a época da páscoa parece trazer novidades agradáveis.
chuva já não era mau, mas neve tem sempre outro sabor


----------



## Turista (10 Mar 2008 às 01:00)

Daqui a umas horas as descargas pelo Minho e Norte vão ser bem interessantes!!


----------



## ppereira (10 Mar 2008 às 01:03)

de acordo com o site das Estradas de Portugal está a nevar na Torre.
estão -4ºC
não está ligeiramente mais frio do que o previsto pelo IM???


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mar 2008 às 03:26)

olheiro disse:


> Meus amigos o Inverno já se foi....por estas bandas....já estamos na Primavera.
> 
> Mas já vi chuvas impiedosas em Março Abril e Maio e já assisti a um forte nevão na Serra da Estrela e em Ávila (Espanha) nos primeiros dias de Junho de 1984, por exemplo ... estranhos desígnios dos Deuses.....que fazer?
> 
> Viver um dia de cada vez...



Vou revelar uma intimidade por imposição desta coincidência..
Casei em 02.06.84...
E onde foi a lua-de-mel?
À Serra da Estrela.Fiz uma alteração de planos à última hora em virtude dos factos.
E vi nevar a 3 de Junho do ano da graça de 1984 em território Português de forma impiedosa.
Curioso falares e experimentares tal situação justamente na minha lua de mel.
E se a Primavera parece desde já instalada,a História recomenda-nos cautelas por este e outros episódios.
Sim. Viver um dia de cada vez.
Há agora sinais de uma alteração na circulação atmosférica para a Europa Ocidental a médio prazo com o fecho  desta fábrica de depressões profundas que a Gronelândia tem vindo a produzir e que à nossa latitude provoca  invernos tépidos e pouco chuvosos como este que temos vivido.
Por enquanto, ainda são  ténues tendências.
Veremos.
Mas para Março , isto está ainda tudo muito movimentado.
Que o digam os britânicos...
 Ainda muita água poderá correr sob as pontes...
Para já,alguma chuva,sobretudo a norte,depois lá para quarta, de  novo o Anticiclone,
e depois , há agora, uns sinais de instabilização pelo fecho da tal Fábrica...
Mas ainda é a tantos dias que o melhor é nem falar...
Pode dar azar........


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 10:59)

Isto está cada vez mais engraçado  Verão Verão que elemento és tu ?? vamos ter uma valente Primavera ou o que lhe queiram chamar.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2008 às 11:33)

Incriveis estes cenários a mais de 180h, pena é que se resumem a ficção ... e então esta saída das 6z é inacreditável .... e provavelmente vão continuar a mandar mais cenários apocalipticos a mais de 180h ou em chuva, ou em frio ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Mar 2008 às 11:56)

A tendência anda já a alguns dias a mostrar, a partir do dia 17 vai mudar virá a chuva ou a neve isso depende, mas como venho afirmando a partir de dia 17 isto vai mudar


----------



## dgstorm (10 Mar 2008 às 12:35)

Meu deus mas que é isto ??


----------



## Santos (10 Mar 2008 às 12:49)

nimboestrato disse:


> Vou revelar uma intimidade por imposição desta coincidência..
> Casei em 02.06.84...
> E onde foi a lua-de-mel?
> À Serra da Estrela.Fiz uma alteração de planos à última hora em virtude dos factos.
> ...



Caro Nimboestrato,

A sua análise faz todo o sentido e vem de acordo ao postado por outros membros, por ex. pelo Mário Barros...!

O bloqueio é possível veremos até às 144h as tendências que os "ensembles" nos reservam para posteriormente seguir a evolução, obviamente tendo em conta a fiablidade dos modelos a tantas horas, no entanto últimamente estes até se têm portado mais ou menos bem.

Como também tive oportunidade de "postar" no dia 3/3; "neste Março parece que a movimentação tende em continuar e que não nos ficaremos por aqui, estou em crer e espero que ainda muita água correrá este mês e que a neve fará das suas por cá, veremos ..."

Um bem haja a todos os que postam neste tópico


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Mar 2008 às 13:53)

Aleluia...Aleluia...
Vem aí o Dilúvio Pascal...








Se fosse para o próximo sábado esta previsão ,
o recorde de visitas e de posts do nosso Meteopt seria facilmente pulverizado e a protecção civil deste País já estaria em alerta máximo.
Mas é uma previsão para o outro sábado a seguir.
É lá longe.E assim sendo esta previsão, será obviamente efémera.
Mas que há uma tendência para alteração da circulação atmosférica para a semana, lá isso há...
Veremos em que moldes ir-se-á manifestar...


----------



## josecarlos (10 Mar 2008 às 14:18)

dgstorm disse:


> Meu deus mas que é isto ??



1º Será um virus informatico????
2º São os franceses a gozar com o zé povinho!!!!

Mas pelo sim pelo não é melhor irmos todos para a torre da Serra da Estrela construir uma arca de Noé


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2008 às 14:31)

A tendência está lá a muitos dias para uma mudança muito interessante a partir da próxima semana para mim dificilmente iremos ter estabilidade a partir do inicio da próxima semana...estou confiante que iremos ter algo de muito interessante no meu ver será mais em forma de chuvas fortes e ventos fortes mas isso logo veremos


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 15:13)

A tendência está lá, até as previsões do NAO (Oscilação Atlântico Norte) apontam para uma mudança de padrão. Mas a única coisa que parece ser certa até ao momento é este ficar neutro. A partir do dia 17 se segue ou não para negativo ainda é uma ingógnita. Mal começou este Inverno o indice NAO nunca chegou a ser negativo embora estivesse previsto por várias vezes, o que traduz em números aquilo que nós já sabiamos da influencia do AA neste pobre Inverno.







Se o anticiclone da Gronelândia/polo já começa a ser cada vez mais certo, a ingógnita é o comportamento do dos Açores.
Tenho muita dificildade em acreditar nesta disposição das peças:






Só vendo para acreditar ....   Há de ficar algures entre a monotonia e isto, talvez um AA um pouco mais presente embora fraco a deixar passar alguma água para um início de Primavera um pouco húmida.


Quanto a esse dilúvio, tem ainda pouca consistência nos ensembles, linha verde, é apenas acompanhado por um outro companheiro com sonhos tão molhados, e mais uns quantos ao longe  mais comedidos.






Importante é haver tantos membros a mostrar alguma precipitação acompanhada de alguma frescura, embora pouca. Não há fumo sem fogo, alguma coisa vai ser.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2008 às 16:31)

É verdade, a tendência está lá .... e para já todos os modelos apontam para uma Primavera com uma precipitação na media/acima da média .... e as temperaturas bem isso nem se falam, é o mesmo de todos os anos ... acima da média !!!
Para não dizerem se/sou bruxo ou algo do género vou fundamentar-me!!


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2008 às 16:36)

Mas contudo para este mês de Março já não espero grande coisa ....talvez uma mistura de alguma depressão com anti-ciclone e duvido que estas previsões a 10 dias de distancia se confirmem....


----------



## Aurélio (10 Mar 2008 às 16:50)

Já saiu a run das 12z e segue a linha daquela que tinha saido as 00z ou seja, a entrada  perfeita para muita gente aqui no Forum, e a derradeira entrada fria deste Inverno..
Uma entrada bem gelada ... de Norte/Nordeste, o que curiosamente está de acordo, com aquilo que dizem os britânicos para a proxima semana ....!!
Contudo, se tal verificar-se essa entrada trará muito pouca precipitação mas com bastante vento... 

Mas é como diz o Vince .... a depressão na Gronelândia parece certa ... a questão é o comportamento do AA e a forma como este se "estica"


----------



## ferreira5 (10 Mar 2008 às 16:59)

Estou ansioso que o dia 18 começe a figurar nas 180h das run...pois penso que a partir da ir poderá mudar o padrão...ou não.
Uma coisa é certa esta última run a partir das 180 é uma festa!!!


----------



## ppereira (10 Mar 2008 às 17:03)

eh lá...esta run mantêm-nos na fase 4 do CAALMEX (euforia)
se tendência se mantiver por mais alguns dias 
isto a partir do dia 19 é uma alegria
é chuva, frio, granizo, neve, vento....
acrescente-se que o fds é grande, ou que dá para apreciar ainda melhor este "potencial acontecimento"


----------



## vitamos (10 Mar 2008 às 17:06)

ferreira5 disse:


> Estou ansioso que o dia 18 começe a figurar nas 180h das run...pois penso que a partir da ir poderá mudar o padrão...ou não.
> Uma coisa é certa esta última run a partir das 180 é uma festa!!!



É... de facto é uma festa autêntica... Mas mesmo sabendo que é longo prazo, mesmo sabendo que isto são tendências, mesmo sabendo que em várias runs o padrão começa a repetir-se... há um ligeirissimo pormenor, que embora ligeiro, deixa-me a pensar se não iremos ter nova pasmaceira e isto tudo se torna num autêntico fiasco...
o nosso amiguinho, aquele que nos aparece na esquerda dos modelos... AAquele que gosta de chatear, parece nesta run estar a abrir mais os bracinhos como que a querer abraçar-nos... ainda deixa espacinho para a entrada fria vir namorar conosco, ainda nos deixa ter "momentos de intimidade" com alguma precipitação... mas já viram que ele (bem ciumento por sinal) começa já a querer abraçar Portugal... 

Enfim sem tornar isto num filme "erótico-meteorológico" gostava que o início de Primavera fosse um pouco mais "estimulante" que este pasmacento inverno


----------



## ppereira (10 Mar 2008 às 17:19)

vitamos disse:


> É... de facto é uma festa autêntica... Mas mesmo sabendo que é longo prazo, mesmo sabendo que isto são tendências, mesmo sabendo que em várias runs o padrão começa a repetir-se... há um ligeirissimo pormenor, que embora ligeiro, deixa-me a pensar se não iremos ter nova pasmaceira e isto tudo se torna num autêntico fiasco...
> o nosso amiguinho, aquele que nos aparece na esquerda dos modelos... AAquele que gosta de chatear, parece nesta run estar a abrir mais os bracinhos como que a querer abraçar-nos... ainda deixa espacinho para a entrada fria vir namorar conosco, ainda nos deixa ter "momentos de intimidade" com alguma precipitação... mas já viram que ele (bem ciumento por sinal) começa já a querer abraçar Portugal...
> 
> Enfim sem tornar isto num filme "erótico-meteorológico" gostava que o início de Primavera fosse um pouco mais "estimulante" que este pasmacento inverno




Pois.... o AA anda muito perto,
mas mesmo assim ainda estamos na fase 4 
pelo menos mais umas 5/6 horitas


----------



## LUPER (10 Mar 2008 às 18:07)

Para já quero referir o pseudo Verão que todos davam por certa para esta semana e fds, já se esfumou e no entanto não vejo ninguem referir isso,  claro que ao contrário este forum não falaria de outra coisa.

Relativamente ao ultimo terço deste mês, a possibilidade de uma entrada fria é cada vez maior, pois relembro que o gfs insiste nela há cerca de 6 dias, em todas as runs. Quando isso acontece geralmente não costuma falhar, pelo que devemos continuar a olhar para isto com alguma probabilidade de se tornar realidade.

Recordo que a data de hoje é 10 de Março, e que o inverno já acabou no dia 29 de Fevereiro. Para já está a ser uma Primavera muito prometedora.


----------



## ppereira (10 Mar 2008 às 18:27)

não,
o freemeteo continua a prever temperaturas acima dos 20ºC para quinta, sexta, sábado e domingo. pelo menos para a metade sul do país (faro 24ºC no domingo).

Pensando que ainda estamos no inverno (o equinócio é só dia 20 de março) são temperaturas bastante boas


----------



## LUPER (10 Mar 2008 às 18:34)

ppereira disse:


> não,
> o freemeteo continua a prever temperaturas acima dos 20ºC para quinta, sexta, sábado e domingo. pelo menos para a metade sul do país (faro 24ºC no domingo).
> 
> Pensando que ainda estamos no inverno (o equinócio é só dia 20 de março) são temperaturas bastante boas



A temperatura a 850 hpa desceu cerca de 5º nas previsões do GFS, pelo que o freemeteo irá proceder a actualização em conformidade. Quanto a 24º em Faro a meio de Março é banal, ou não tivesse eu vivido no Algarve mais de 22 anos , aliás já fiz muitos dias de Praia em Março. Mas penso que dificilmente Faro fará 24º nos próximos dias, vamos ver, porque o GFS está a tirar calor em todas as runs.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2008 às 18:55)

Pois sim... a _run_ das 12h foi bastante positiva a + de 180h, como já é costume acontecer com as _runs_ destes ultimos dias... ambas insistem com entradas bastante frias em conjunto com precipitação... que podem eventualmente vir a trazer neve a cotas "relativamente" baixas consigo...

Está prevista uma subida de temperaturas esta semana, mas se a tendencia se manter... podemos contar com cenários frios no final do mês...

Mas é claro que tudo pode mudar de um dia para o outro...


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 19:05)

LUPER disse:


> Para já quero referir o pseudo Verão que todos davam por certa para esta semana e fds, já se esfumou e no entanto não vejo ninguem referir isso,  claro que ao contrário este forum não falaria de outra coisa.
> 
> Relativamente ao ultimo terço deste mês, a possibilidade de uma entrada fria é cada vez maior, pois relembro que o gfs insiste nela há cerca de 6 dias, em todas as runs. Quando isso acontece geralmente não costuma falhar, pelo que devemos continuar a olhar para isto com alguma probabilidade de se tornar realidade.
> 
> Recordo que a data de hoje é 10 de Março, e que o inverno já acabou no dia 29 de Fevereiro. Para já está a ser uma Primavera muito prometedora.



É verdade. Estive agora a ver o run das 12z do meteociel, e há previsão de alguma chuva já para sabado dia 15, e que penso ainda nunca ter sido prevista.
Venha ela


----------



## ajrebelo (10 Mar 2008 às 19:34)

boas

meu caro luper concordo com o que disse   mas uma coisa é certa o gfs marcava calor para a semana passada e foi o que foi,  pode tirar o  frio.

estamos a falar de previsões com alguma antecedência 

a instabilidade está lá a partir do meu dia de anos dia 17   e acho que vai ser um final de mês potente mas até lá muitas run vão sair muita tecla se vai bater neste tópico.

abraços


----------



## Santos (10 Mar 2008 às 19:52)

O modelo Europeu está também de acordo com a tendência do GFS.
Veremos o evoluir da situação tendo em atenção que existem vários modelos em consonancia, sendo que faltam muitas horas


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 20:11)

:assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio: é o que eu acho.


----------



## Vince (10 Mar 2008 às 21:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> :assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio::assobio: é o que eu acho.



E achas bem. Mas o que é que tu mesmo achavas há apenas 3 dias atrás ? Que vinha calor e trovoada. E quem te disse para teres calma que não era bem assim ? Vai lá ver... O que quer isto dizer. Quer dizer para termos cuidado e não embandeirarmos em arco a olhar para umas saídas de modelos


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Mar 2008 às 21:29)

Vince disse:


> E achas bem. Mas o que é que tu mesmo achavas há apenas 3 dias atrás ? Que vinha calor e trovoada. E quem te disse para teres calma que não era bem assim ? Vai lá ver... O que quer isto dizer. Quer dizer para termos cuidado e não embandeirarmos em arco a olhar para umas saídas de modelos



Podes crer fico feliz por me ter enganado foi um erro feliz 

É com este tipo de erros que aprendemos e não caimos no buraco na vez seguinte  estamos sempre a aprender.

Afinal trata-se de meteorologia quem a entende ??  e como o Luper já disse o adiar de calor vai ser uma constante tal como foi o ano passado.


----------



## Agreste (10 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

Os modelos ainda estão muito confusos. Falta muito tempo para sonhar...

Marés vivas e ondulação de 4 metros voltaram a naufragar a costa da caparica. Mais um bar de praia que vai ruir


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2008 às 23:30)

A _run_ das 18h foi terrivel... tiraram o frio todinho... agora só umas temperaturas negativas a 850 hPa no extremo norte e durante umas horas... o resto do território só apanha, por vezes com temperaturas a 850 hPa na ordem dos 2ºC-6ºC

Precipitação: antes de 180h... alguma chuvinha... pouca... depois das 180h... é o diluvio!!

Ora vejam...http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=1&ech=6


----------



## StormFairy (10 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

vou pedir umas galochas (Francesas é claro) como prenda de anos !!

Venho pedir-vos um favor. Estive a dar uma vista de olhos  ás previsões para a Zona de Lloret de Mar.  (Yep tenho 1 finalista quase de viagem) Não vi nada de especial, podem dar-me a vossa opinião das probabilidades de tempo de 14 a 24 Março (eu sei que poderá ser um tiro no escuro) só pra eu ficar semi-informada


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 23:45)

Gilmet disse:


> A _run_ das 18h foi terrivel... tiraram o frio todinho... agora só umas temperaturas negativas a 850 hPa no extremo norte e durante umas horas... o resto do território só apanha, por vezes com temperaturas a 850 hPa na ordem dos 2ºC-6ºC
> 
> Precipitação: antes de 180h... alguma chuvinha... pouca... depois das 180h... é o diluvio!!
> 
> Ora vejam...http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=1&ech=6



Lá se vai a neve na Páscoa...
Era a ultima oportunidade de ver neve esta "primavera-primavera" (porque de inverno teve muito pouco). Ainda por cima estava a convencer a familia toda a ir para o norte... Já me saiu o tiro pela colatra!
E até a chuva de Sabado se dissipou... (Bolas pah, lá vou eu ter de ir à saida de campo de ecologia.. Um dia inteiro a apanhar insectos no monsanto..)

Neve adiada de dia 21 para 23 que agora se prevê que seja a 25.
Atrevo-me a dizer que será assim até Maio!
Quando deixarem de prever neve, vem então ela de surpresa!


----------



## AnDré (10 Mar 2008 às 23:50)

StormFairy disse:


> vou pedir umas galochas (Francesas é claro) como prenda de anos !!
> 
> Venho pedir-vos um favor. Estive a dar uma vista de olhos  ás previsões para a Zona de Lloret de Mar.  (Yep tenho 1 finalista quase de viagem) Não vi nada de especial, podem dar-me a vossa opinião das probabilidades de tempo de 14 a 24 Março (eu sei que poderá ser um tiro no escuro) só pra eu ficar semi-informada



Bem, ainda falta muito tempo.
Se calhar é melhor veres só a previsão no dia 14 de manhã ou 13 à noite.
Para já, e segundo o meteociel, as calochas só serão necessárias dias 19, 20 e 24.


----------



## LUPER (10 Mar 2008 às 23:52)

Gilmet disse:


> A _run_ das 18h foi terrivel... tiraram o frio todinho... agora só umas temperaturas negativas a 850 hPa no extremo norte e durante umas horas... o resto do território só apanha, por vezes com temperaturas a 850 hPa na ordem dos 2ºC-6ºC
> 
> Precipitação: antes de 180h... alguma chuvinha... pouca... depois das 180h... é o diluvio!!
> 
> Ora vejam...http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?mode=1&ech=6



Calma, são modelos e depois de mais de 20 saidas seguidas de grande tempo invernal, temos uma saidas, a das 18h, onde retirou um pouco de frio a sul. Nada de grave é preciso ter calma e saber dar o desconto à saidas das 18h


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2008 às 23:56)

Continuo a achar que será mais pelo vento e chuva que pelo frio  venha lá dai essa chuva que isto hoje por aqui foi apenas uma amostra de chuva e o resto da semana vai ser um tédio


----------



## StormFairy (11 Mar 2008 às 00:11)

AnDré disse:


> Bem, ainda falta muito tempo.
> Se calhar é melhor veres só a previsão no dia 14 de manhã ou 13 à noite.
> Para já, e segundo o meteociel, as calochas só serão necessárias dias 19, 20 e 24.



 Tens razão vou esperar por dia 13 pelo menos tenho uma previsão mais certa para os 1ºs dias.

Obrigado


----------



## Levante (11 Mar 2008 às 11:31)

LUPER disse:


> A temperatura a 850 hpa desceu cerca de 5º nas previsões do GFS, pelo que o freemeteo irá proceder a actualização em conformidade. Quanto a 24º em Faro a meio de Março é banal, ou não tivesse eu vivido no Algarve mais de 22 anos , aliás já fiz muitos dias de Praia em Março. Mas penso que dificilmente Faro fará 24º nos próximos dias, vamos ver, porque o GFS está a tirar calor em todas as runs.




O pouco q vi dos modelos...parece-me um tanto exagerado, eu desconfio sempre destes episódios tão extremos, sobretudo quando se trata de frio (em meados de Março...). Chuva sim era MUITO bem-vinda, talvez se comecem a formar depressões ao largo da Madeira... isso sim era óptimo! No que diz respeito às temperaturas, eu não me admirava nada desses 24...não esquecer q o inicio desde mês já supreendeu com dias seguidos acima dos 23, chegando inclusivé aos 25 no dia em q o ar frio começou a entrar no norte do país... e voltou a tocar nos 24 na passada 6a quando o vento virou pra norte a anunciar a posterior entrada de ar mais frio e húmido de norte. Assim sendo, penso que qualquer entrada de ar mais quente ou aparecimento de ventos secos podem perfeitamente atingir e superar esses valores


----------



## ppereira (11 Mar 2008 às 17:26)

Ai que o AA está a empurrar o frio para leste
cAAlmex???!!!!


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mar 2008 às 17:44)

Finalmente uma saída verdadeira .... com o anti-ciclone quase em cima de nós e o frio a ir para Espanha como é habitual....
As grandes depressões das outras runs é fantochada habitual do GFS como tantas vezes faz a mais de 180h....

O AA vai vencer .... e ficar por cá a tomar banhos de sol, em vez de ir gelar para a Gronelândia. Desculpem mas é o que eu acho ....


----------



## LUPER (11 Mar 2008 às 18:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Finalmente uma saída verdadeira .... com o anti-ciclone quase em cima de nós e o frio a ir para Espanha como é habitual....
> As grandes depressões das outras runs é fantochada habitual do GFS como tantas vezes faz a mais de 180h....
> 
> O AA vai vencer .... e ficar por cá a tomar banhos de sol, em vez de ir gelar para a Gronelândia. Desculpem mas é o que eu acho ....




Mas será que a minha saida é a mesma que a tua?  , muito gostam vcs de se lamentar e falsear a realidade. Estamos no dia 11 de Março e sim estamos no Hemisfério Norte, não no SUL, portanto o mais natural é o frio ir desaparecendo e dando lugar a temperaturas mais quentes. Não façam dramas, pq isto não é a Finlândia, talvez um dia, mas para já não o é.


----------



## Aurélio (11 Mar 2008 às 19:32)

Mantenho A Minha Opinião ... Nortadas Sim, Mas Sem Exageros Colocadas Pelo Gfs, Em Muitas Das Runs ....
Agora Cada Um Sonhe Como Quer ... E Viva Na Ilusão Pois Eu Vivo Na Realidade ... E Por Isso Acho Que O Anticiclone A Mais De 180h Coloca-se A Oeste De Portugal Provocando Nortada Com Algum Frio E Muito Pouca Precipitação !!
Digo Isto Porque Tem Sido Este O Comportamento Da Atmosfera Este Ano .... Se Fosse Um Ano Tipicamente Frio Ou Chuvoso, Mas Prefiro Seguir A Linha Do Que Tem Acontecido Este Ano Em Portugal !!
E Os Próprios Falhanços Do Gfs Em Outras Situações Em Que Também Apontava A Mesma Situação !!!


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

E mais uma vez lá se vai a fase de euforia e vem a fase do pessimismo
Este Inverno parece que vai acabar quase sem começar...
O frio vai ser adiado até quando? Até Julho?


----------



## jpalhais (11 Mar 2008 às 22:22)

não se passa nada neste pais....  os ingleses é que são sortudos.


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2008 às 22:34)

jpalhais disse:


> não se passa nada neste pais....  os ingleses é que são sortudos.



Pois e tanto lhes sai a lotaria tanto de Inverno como de Verão  e já está a alastrar ao centro de Europa...climas continentais quem os percebe.


----------



## LUPER (11 Mar 2008 às 22:49)

MSantos disse:


> E mais uma vez lá se vai a fase de euforia e vem a fase do pessimismo
> Este Inverno parece que vai acabar quase sem começar...
> O frio vai ser adiado até quando? Até Julho?



Só quebramos vários records de frio absolutos em algums estações, mas claro que isso não interessa.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Mar 2008 às 22:52)

A partir das 262h desta run...mais um cenário para sonhar...


----------



## Vince (11 Mar 2008 às 23:01)

LUPER disse:


> Só quebramos vários records de frio absolutos em algums estações, mas claro que isso não interessa.



Ele estava a falar do Inverno e isso foi no Outono, a 18 de Novembro 
Não vale a pena suavizar o (não)Inverno, foi mesmo mau em todas as vertentes. Que venha o próximo.


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2008 às 23:01)

ferreira5 disse:


> A partir das 262h desta run...mais um cenário para sonhar...








:assobio::assobio:


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2008 às 23:03)

LUPER disse:


> Só quebramos vários records de frio absolutos em algums estações, mas claro que isso não interessa.



É claro que interessa, mas não te esqueças  que esses recordes foram em Novembro e eu falei em *Inverno*. O Outono foi bastante interessante até nevou bastante aqui em Bragança no dia 18 de Dezembro. Só que apartir daí os dias de frio foram muito poucos e a temperatura esteve quase sempre acima da média. 
Há infelizmente Invenos assim


----------



## b0mbeir0 (11 Mar 2008 às 23:06)

Eu do frio já perdi a esperança mas ainda a tinha em relação a uma bela chuvada...


Mas tenho impressão que...


----------



## LUPER (11 Mar 2008 às 23:08)

MSantos disse:


> É claro que interessa, mas não te esqueças  que esses recordes foram em Novembro e eu falei em *Inverno*. O Outono foi bastante interessante até nevou bastante aqui em Bragança no dia 18 de Dezembro. Só que apartir daí os dias de frio foram muito poucos e a temperatura esteve quase sempre acima da media.
> Há infelizmente Invenos assim



Vou dar-te uma dica. 



http://www.meteo.pt/resources/im/pdfs/clim_rc_12_07.pdf


Queres mais? 

Penso que estão a fazer uma tempestade num copo de água, tenham calma que o frio ainda não acabou, e ainda vais ver neve em Bragança na Semana Santa


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2008 às 23:16)

Este Inverno não começou no solstício de Dezembro. Começou em meados de Novembro. 

O Inverno foi curto (quase só a última quinzena de Novembro e o mês de Dezembro), mas enquanto durou os valores de temperatura até foram bem baixos. Alguns mínimos absolutos em Novembro e uma onda de frio em Dezembro. Em Janeiro começou a Primavera


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2008 às 23:21)

LUPER disse:


> Vou dar-te uma dica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luper não nos vamos iludir. O Inverno foi defacto fraco não podemos olhar só para Dezembro. Janeiro foi para esquecer e Fevereiro tambem. Quanto Março ainda vamos ver... Mas para já apenas vejo bonitos sonhos nos modelos, que a grande distância erram muitas vezes...
Mas a Primavera pode ter surpresas nunca se sabe...


----------



## LUPER (11 Mar 2008 às 23:22)

Dan disse:


> Este Inverno não começou no solstício de Dezembro. Começou em meados de Novembro.
> 
> O Inverno foi curto (quase só a última quinzena de Novembro e o mês de Dezembro), mas enquanto durou os valores de temperatura até foram bem baixos. Alguns mínimos absolutos em Novembro e uma onda de frio em Dezembro. Em Janeiro começou a Primavera



 Penso que esta epoca ainda tem uma palavra a dizer.


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2008 às 23:29)

LUPER disse:


> Penso que esta epoca ainda tem uma palavra a dizer.


Espero bem que sim. Mas começo a perder as esperanças as runs bonitas são todas muito longe e os frios articos a previstos  a180h, são sempre adiados...Ou desaparecem simplesmente


----------



## Brigantia (11 Mar 2008 às 23:31)

O GFS está bastante optimista...:assobio::assobio:
http://www.meteo.psu.edu/~gadomski/ECMWF_0z/hgtcomp.html


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Mar 2008 às 23:38)

Pessoal e se abolíssemos os modelos por 5 minutos e pensássemos em olhar para o céu hoje não que já é de noite mas amanhã…as andorinhas já terão chegado já alguém viu alguma…não me parece  provavelmente mais chuva e frio virá agora vamos lá ver de que forma.

Hmmm relógio biológico


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2008 às 23:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pessoal e se abolíssemos os modelos por 5 minutos e pensássemos em olhar para o céu hoje não que já é de noite mas amanhã…as andorinhas já terão chegado já alguém viu alguma…não me parece  provavelmente mais chuva e frio virá agora vamos lá ver de que forma.
> 
> Hmmm relógio biológico



Por acaso já vi bastantes cegonhas aqui em Bragança. E vi andorinhas no alto Alentejo à 2 ou 3 semanas não me recordo exatamente
(Não sei se estas cegonhas são residentes ou migratórias)


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2008 às 23:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Pessoal e se abolíssemos os modelos por 5 minutos e pensássemos em olhar para o céu hoje não que já é de noite mas amanhã…as andorinhas já terão chegado já alguém viu alguma…não me parece  provavelmente mais chuva e frio virá agora vamos lá ver de que forma.
> 
> Hmmm relógio biológico




Eu já as vi!!e já a mais de uma semana que as ando a ver

A tendência está lá volto a dizer, esta foi uma má saida, só espero que não seja uma nova tendência que a se confirmar seria a vencedora ou não


----------



## Dan (11 Mar 2008 às 23:53)

MSantos disse:


> Por acaso já vi bastantes cegonhas aqui em Bragança. E vi andorinhas no alto Aentejo à 2 ou 3 semanas não me recordo exatamente
> (Não sei se estas cegonhas são residentes ou migratórias)



Eu ainda não vi andorinhas, mas não devem tardar. Nos dois últimos anos foi por esta altura que começaram a aparecer por aqui. As cegonhas chegam sempre mais cedo.

As cegonhas já passam o Inverno em algumas cidades espanholas aqui ao lado.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2008 às 00:01)

Dan disse:


> Eu ainda não vi andorinhas, mas não devem tardar. Nos dois últimos anos foi por esta altura que começaram a aparecer por aqui. As cegonhas chegam sempre mais cedo.
> 
> As cegonhas já passam o Inverno em algumas cidades espanholas aqui ao lado.



Não viste Eu ainda hoje as vi junto ao Rio Fervença em pleno campus do IPB


----------



## Dan (12 Mar 2008 às 00:03)

MSantos disse:


> Não viste Eu ainda hoje as vi no lameiro do IPB



Andorinhas ou cegonhas ?


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2008 às 00:07)

Dan disse:


> Andorinhas ou cegonhas ?


Ui... peço desculpa li mal o teu post o que eu defacto vi foram cegonhas. Andorinhas ainda não vi nada...


----------



## StormFairy (12 Mar 2008 às 00:09)

Querem a opinião de quem cresceu em África ??

Vão á rua e deixem a Natureza actuar ... sintam o cheiro do ar, apelem aos vossos sentidos. Vão ver que também é uma boa ajuda 

E quem tem lesões antigas  aquelas dorzitas que aparecem 1 ou 2 dias antes do tempo mudar ??? 
Os tempos mudam e as tecnologias evoluem, claro que são uma grande ajuda mas a Mãe Natureza dotou-nos de capacidades que ficam "arrefecidas" com a evolução dos tempos.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mar 2008 às 02:06)

StormFairy disse:


> ... sintam o cheiro do ar, apelem aos vossos sentidos....



Já que não vêm nem  entradas frias( nunca se sabe),nem frentes a varrerem de NW A SE o Continente,já que não vêm depressões estacionárias a SW,nem Noroestadas  generalizadas frescas e aguaceirentas,ao menos que acabe este Oeste fraco, húmido,sombrio  e morrinhento aqui a Norte e que venha o Leste que por cá  traz sempre o cheiro das giestas...

Que mais haverá a dizer de um Outono que tanto prometeu, de um Janeiro que até entrou bem mas depois tudo acabou logo adiante?
Agora já não é para 18 a mudança...Agora é lá para 22,23 (Páscoa)...
Há espera de Godot... foi  como me senti desde que entrou 2008 e que perdura até à actualidade...


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Mar 2008 às 03:57)

ERRATA:

Onde se lê:- "há espera de godot"

obviamente devêr-se-á  ler:- "à espera de godot"...

As minhas desculpas pela distracção....


----------



## psm (12 Mar 2008 às 07:30)

bom dia 
a previsão do ecmwf de hoje (00)é de partir a cabeça, é muito generosa o que não muito normal neste modelo matematico.
eu penso que o padrão deste ano se vai manter (AA em alta).


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (12 Mar 2008 às 08:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> as andorinhas já terão chegado já alguém viu alguma…não me parece



Farto de ver andorinhas ando eu!! ja algum tempo que andam aqui, talvez 2 semanas


----------



## J.Crisóstomo (12 Mar 2008 às 08:39)

StormFairy disse:


> E quem tem lesões antigas  aquelas dorzitas que aparecem 1 ou 2 dias antes do tempo mudar ???



Eu nao tenho lesões antigas, mas o meu joelho começa sempre a estalar e com dores quando o tempo ta a mudar, nem preciso dos modelos pra nada!


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 10:32)

J.Crisóstomo disse:


> Eu nao tenho lesões antigas, mas o meu joelho começa sempre a estalar e com dores quando o tempo ta a mudar, nem preciso dos modelos pra nada!




O run das 6z do modelo articulação do joelho, parece entrar de acordo com a run do modelo joanete a médio prazo... De salientar também a tendência a longo prazo do modelo "sensação de peso na cabeça antes de uma trovoada" que venho desenvolvendo desde criança! 

É verdade sim... o corpo humano é um bom instrumento de previsão meteorológico... pelo menos não parece ter os ataques de loucura de que os modelos tanto sofrem!


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 11:46)

LUPER disse:


> Penso que esta epoca ainda tem uma palavra a dizer.



Bom, concordo contigo LUPER... ontem estava desanimado... mas por mais que não tenha confiança nos modelos a longo prazo depois de tanta promessa gorada, a verdade é que apesar de algumas runs mais destoantes, a tendência já muito falada aqui do "pós dia 19" mantém-se e intensifica! O abraço anticiclónico parece ficar um pouco mais débil e acontece algo que parece "um peso depressionário" nas cartas  que "calca" e arrasta tudo à sua passagem... Parece que aquele cenário Pascal de chuva e  frio é ainda possível! E como eu não consigo fiar-me só no GFS, o ECMWF confirma, o UKMO acompanha a tendência até ao limite da sua previsão e os restantes modelos apresentam configurações pelo menos próximas!

Impossivel embandeirar em arco com todas as desilusões que as análises a médio-longo prazo nos brindaram ultimamente... mas poderá ser uma Páscoa "interessante"


----------



## ppereira (12 Mar 2008 às 12:24)

já estou a ficar nervoso...
é um entra e sai de chuva e frio.
quando é que posso marcar a viagem à estrela.??..


----------



## LUPER (12 Mar 2008 às 12:35)

vitamos disse:


> Bom, concordo contigo LUPER... ontem estava desanimado... mas por mais que não tenha confiança nos modelos a longo prazo depois de tanta promessa gorada, a verdade é que apesar de algumas runs mais destoantes, a tendência já muito falada aqui do "pós dia 19" mantém-se e intensifica! O abraço anticiclónico parece ficar um pouco mais débil e acontece algo que parece "um peso depressionário" nas cartas  que "calca" e arrasta tudo à sua passagem... Parece que aquele cenário Pascal de chuva e  frio é ainda possível! E como eu não consigo fiar-me só no GFS, o ECMWF confirma, o UKMO acompanha a tendência até ao limite da sua previsão e os restantes modelos apresentam configurações pelo menos próximas!
> 
> Impossivel embandeirar em arco com todas as desilusões que as análises a médio-longo prazo nos brindaram ultimamente... mas poderá ser uma Páscoa "interessante"




A saida das 00 e 06 voltam a confirmar tudo, ou seja, a partir de dia 17/19 começa um festival de frio, chuva e neve para cotas acimas dos 800m. O unico senão, é que a agricultura vai ser altamente afectada, pois as geadas irão ocorrer em muitos locais e por vários dias até ao final do mês, pelo que muitas culturas irão ficar perdidas .


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Mar 2008 às 12:47)

Já agora uma previsão interessante para os próximos meses

Excelente mês de Abril  





Um Maio seco no Norte e normal no restante território





Um cenário para Agosto giro e molhado  , mais um Agosto estragado


----------



## ppereira (12 Mar 2008 às 12:54)

LUPER disse:


> A saida das 00 e 06 voltam a confirmar tudo, ou seja, a partir de dia 17/19 começa um festival de frio, chuva e neve para cotas acimas dos 800m. O unico senão, é que a agricultura vai ser altamente afectada, pois as geadas irão ocorrer em muitos locais e por vários dias até ao final do mês, pelo que muitas culturas irão ficar perdidas .



A AEMET já iniciou a festa, dia 18:
neve a partir dos 700 m para a Galiza
neve a partir dos 400 m para as Astúrias
cota de neve entre os 600 e os 900 m para Castilla e Leon (sem precipitação)

ainda não deve chegar cá nessa altura mas dia 19.....


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2008 às 13:21)

O freemeteo já começa a prever chuva ou _sleet_ forte, num total de cerca de 10mm para Bragança... para o dia 17 de Março...; para outras cidades e localidades do extremo norte: Vila Real, localidades na Serra do Gerês... também está prevista chuva ou _sleet_, para os dias 15, 16, 17 e 18, alternando de localidade para localidade...
Quanto ao IM, prevê uma descida de temperatura minima no Norte e Centro e uma subida das temperaturas máximas amanha...


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 13:35)

Gilmet disse:


> O freemeteo já começa a prever chuva ou _sleet_ forte, num total de cerca de 10mm para Bragança... para o dia 17 de Março...; para outras cidades e localidades do extremo norte: Vila Real, localidades na Serra do Gerês... também está prevista chuva ou _sleet_, para os dias 15, 16, 17 e 18, alternando de localidade para localidade...
> Quanto ao IM, prevê uma descida de temperatura minima no Norte e Centro e uma subida das temperaturas máximas amanha...



Precioso acrescento Gil! Estamos a falar já do curto prazo e de facto podemos já ter um fim de semana giro se entrar precipitação e frio. E não é preciso esperar pela Páscoa... até porque até lá há muito poucas certezas! Veremos


----------



## LUPER (12 Mar 2008 às 13:40)

Então malta, já estão mais animados?


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 13:44)

LUPER disse:


> Então malta, já estão mais animados?



Vá lá, um bocadinho  mas não muito que quanto maior a subida maior o trambolhão... mas de ontem para hoje já gosto mais do cenário! E quando se aproximam as datas melhor ainda!


----------



## Gilmet (12 Mar 2008 às 13:48)

LUPER disse:


> Então malta, já estão mais animados?



Hum...Sim... O cenário esta-se a compor mais uma vez...e agora a curto prazo mas "prefiro contar com os ovos depois de postos"


----------



## rbsmr (12 Mar 2008 às 14:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já agora uma previsão interessante para os próximos meses
> 
> Um cenário para Agosto giro e molhado  , mais um Agosto estragado



Espero que o Anticiclone dos Açores dê uma ajudinha como no ano passado, ou seja, vá passear até ao Golfo da Biscaia!


----------



## Mr.AA (12 Mar 2008 às 14:54)




----------



## ppereira (12 Mar 2008 às 15:31)

LUPER disse:


> Então malta, já estão mais animados?





mas com calma. deste fds eu não contava com nada de especial


----------



## Mr.AA (12 Mar 2008 às 15:32)

frio, chuva????????
venha o AA


----------



## olheiro (12 Mar 2008 às 15:57)

Fez ontem 33 anos que começou um Verão quente que ficou na nossa memória...E os modelos eram outros...

Há Invernos e Primaveras especiais...Mas os Verões podem ser tramados...


----------



## LUPER (12 Mar 2008 às 16:03)

Mr.AA disse:


> frio, chuva????????
> venha o AA



Olha o tipo mais mal amado do forum, tu tem cuidado rapaz, que aqui não é muito bem vindo AA


----------



## jpmartins (12 Mar 2008 às 16:12)

Digamos que é um pouco arriscado ter esse nome 
Há gostos para tudo


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 16:18)

jpmartins disse:


> Digamos que é um pouco arriscado ter esse nome
> Há gostos para tudo



O nome é o menos, o mais importante é o nível de discussão que se pretende aqui... leve e descontraído, com piada e bom humor qb, mas sem achincalhanços desnecessários.

E como é de tempo que falamos a run das 12z do gfs parece trazer um elemento para o Norte bem necessário! A chuva! Quanto ás possibilidades de Neve a run retira frio, pelo que começa a ser mais complicado... VEremos o que irá suceder na Páscoa 

Para já um fim de semana molhado para quem vive acima do já celebre sistema ME! (como eu lhe chamo carinhosamente o  "méeeeee..." (tipo balido)


----------



## ppereira (12 Mar 2008 às 16:34)

huummm esta run das 12....
a barreira das 180h é tramada


----------



## vitamos (12 Mar 2008 às 16:39)

ppereira disse:


> huummm esta run das 12....
> a barreira das 180h é tramada



Exacto meu caro! Basicamente o anticiclone ganha força a médio prazo... depois são cenários dificeis de prever mas de facto é mais um baldezito de água fria... se bem que vamos ver o que dizem as próximas runs... só quando o fim de semana da Páscoa entrar em definitivo no médio prazo teremos uma tendência mais definida...

EDIT: É claro que para cima das 300horas é o "ice age" total! já nos habituámos...


----------



## ppereira (12 Mar 2008 às 16:44)

vitamos disse:


> Exacto meu caro! Basicamente o anticiclone ganha força a médio prazo... depois são cenários dificeis de prever mas de facto é mais um baldezito de água fria... se bem que vamos ver o que dizem as próximas runs... só quando o fim de semana da Páscoa entrar em definitivo no médio prazo teremos uma tendência mais definida...




Basicamente o fds da páscoa foi ao ar...

o mais engraçado é que os dias avançam mais a entrada de ar frio mantém-se sempre estacionada nas mesmas horas (cerca das 240h).


mais uma vez, segundo esta run, temos q guardar as luvas....


----------



## Aurélio (12 Mar 2008 às 17:41)

Eles já darem uma depressão a partir da Próxima Terça-feira já é qq coisa ... mas está provado que tudo depende da conjugação do factor AA, e se este vai rumar á Gronelândia ou se fica mais ou menos a Noroeste de Portugal ... estendo-se em crista entre a Gronelândia e a Madeira, dando aquelas espectaculares entradas frias .... que nunca se verificam a menos de 240h!!

Mas seja como for para já nos p´roximos 10 dias não deve nem haver muito frio nem chover muito ... isto se chover!!
Estou ansioso é pelo mês de Abril, e os aguaceiros e trovoadas ... dado que todos os modelos apontam para uma inversão das condições que se tem verificado até agora com as depressões todas no Norte da Europe, e nós nada ...
Se tudo correr bem ... este AA vai-se instalar na Gronelândia e forçar as depressões a virem mais para Sul.... e é isso que todos os modelos apontam ...

Desculpem a ignorãncia ... mas se tal acontecer temos um NAO positivo ou um NAO negativo


----------



## psm (12 Mar 2008 às 19:33)

boa noite
tal como escrevi de manhã o nosso amigo(AA) ganha.e a previsão do ecmwf(12) voltou á normalidade.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2008 às 20:33)

Cada vez vejo o AA cada vez mais longe


----------



## dgstorm (12 Mar 2008 às 20:42)

psm disse:


> boa noite
> tal como escrevi de manhã o nosso amigo(AA) ganha.e a previsão do ecmwf(12) voltou á normalidade.





Mário Barros disse:


> Cada vez vejo o AA cada vez mais longe



Em que é que ficamos ??


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2008 às 20:54)

Acho que tanto o ECM e o GFS deveram retirar o AA de cima de nós e coloca-lo cada vez mais em cima da Gronelândia 

Depois disso bem...utilizem a vossa imaginação.


----------



## Vince (12 Mar 2008 às 21:34)

dgstorm disse:


> Em que é que ficamos ??



Ainda não há certezas. Certo é que há uma mudança de padrão que vai ser muito interessante para boa parte da Europa mas que para nós em Portugal poderá acabar por ser desinteressante embora talvez não de ditadora monotonia. Ainda há algumas boas hipoteses, mas já vi isto com melhor aspecto nos últimos 2 dias. 
Apesar da migração das altas pressões para norte, o AA a noroeste mantem ainda muita força durante muito tempo em muitas das pertubações/membros do ensemble do GFS:

*Ensemble GFS a 240h (22 Março)*





http://85.214.49.20/topkarten/fsenseur.html


----------



## psm (12 Mar 2008 às 21:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Cada vez vejo o AA cada vez mais longe






pelo oque vejo é um omega á frente de "portugal" com uma trajetória de N ou NW com fraca componente de instabilidade( por muito que me custe e á maioria do forum)


----------



## ferreira5 (12 Mar 2008 às 23:05)

Mais uma run...mais dúvidas!!! Uma coisa é certa se as previsões do GFS se confirmassem após as 180h era rentável abrir uma estação de ski em Montesinho!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Mar 2008 às 23:07)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mais uma run...mais dúvidas!!! Uma coisa é certa se as previsões do GFS se confirmassem após as 180h era rentável abrir uma estação de ski em Montesinho!!!



A Amadora está a construir uma


----------



## dgstorm (12 Mar 2008 às 23:17)

ferreira5 disse:


> Mais uma run...mais dúvidas!!! Uma coisa é certa se as previsões do GFS se confirmassem após as 180h era rentável abrir uma estação de ski em Montesinho!!!



 Gostei dessa !


----------



## ACalado (13 Mar 2008 às 00:17)

eu tenho andando caladinho a observar os vários modelos, os meteogramas ect... e penso que esta ninguém nos tira  certamente não será com a intensidade que esta demonstrada nos modelos mas penso que vem ai uma despedida de inverno em grande 
começa a existir  algum bloqueia na zona da Gronelândia isso pode ser benéfico para nos


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Mar 2008 às 03:36)

spiritmind disse:


> começa a existir  algum bloqueia na zona da Gronelândia isso pode ser benéfico para nos [/IMG]



Sim! isso é fundamental.
Mas acrescento: começa a existir todo um bloqueio no Atlântico Norte.
E assim há lugar para especulações...
Em que é que ficámos???
Ainda é cedo,,,blá,  blá...blá...
Mas é encorajante  verificar que os dois pesos-pesados da previsão insistem nesse cenário de bloqueio com consistência ,ainda que, com cenários diversos.
O normal seria desde já embandeirarmos em arco.
Afinal em que ficámos?
Ficaremos até onde for plausível:
-Hoje e amanhã dois dias de calmaria, sábado parece que regressa alguma  chuva a NW .Manter-se-á até segunda e depois ?
Que desafio?
Ainda estará tudo em aberto...
Mas começa a haver alguma consistência
para que Fevereiro diga de uma vez por todas,
que lá virá Março que fará o que eu não faço (fiz)...
Claro que tudo poderá desbotar ao virar da esquina...
Mas , com os actuais dados disponíveis ,há de facto a possibilidade de  haver surpresas pela Páscoa.
Será que veremos a Ressurreição da Neve em Cotas relativamente baixas?
O Futuro a esta distância a Deus pertencerá...


----------



## rbsmr (13 Mar 2008 às 11:58)

olheiro disse:


> Fez ontem 33 anos que começou um Verão quente que ficou na nossa memória...E os modelos eram outros...



Curiosamente o Verão de 1975 não foi só quente em termos políticos mas também meteorológicos, segundo me contaram os meus pais!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2008 às 12:20)

rbsmr disse:


> Curiosamente o Verão de 1975 não foi só quente em termos políticos mas também meteorológicos, segundo me contaram os meus pais!



Podes crer foi por volta dessa altura que começou o aquecimento que se viria arrastar até 1997/98.

E a festa continua


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2008 às 13:05)

Mário Barros disse:


> Podes crer foi por volta dessa altura que começou o aquecimento que se viria arrastar até 1997/98.
> 
> E a festa continua



Tu queres é ver o "bicho" a dar a volta ao globo! E a desaparecer das  nossas vidas 

Eu não sei caro Mário, acho que isto continua promissor mas mesmo as melhores tendências a médio prazo dos vários modelos andam muito inconstante... os perfis de ontem já se alteraram muito, mesmo com o padrão comum de mudança, com o anticiclone a subir e a ocupar uma posição que ora quer ir em viagem rápida para terras polares, ora se quer encostar quase ao Minho (á região, não ao nosso moderador, coitado, acho que ele não quer esse tipo de intimidades com anticiclones  )

A única coisa que me deixa feliz é que este mosaico é original em relação áquele que ocorreu em grande parte do Inverno... Alguma coisa há-de vir caramba! Se não for frio, pelo menos alguma chuva!


----------



## ppereira (13 Mar 2008 às 16:36)

é desta, é desta???....
está ultrapassada a barreira psicológica das 180h e a tendência mantém-se,
melhor ainda.... intensificou-se na run das 12h.

se não for desta, este é o inverno mais estranho de que me lembro.


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2008 às 16:40)

ppereira disse:


> é desta, é desta???....
> está ultrapassada a barreira psicológica das 180h e a tendência mantém-se,
> melhor ainda.... intensificou-se na run das 12h.
> 
> se não for desta, este é o inverno mais estranho de que me lembro.



Meu caro colega sempre presente quando sai a run das 12z  :

Que run FANTASTICA! Esta anima, pode ser só até amanhã, mas gosto!

- Precipitação na próxima semana, mais que o previsto anteriormente

- Enfraquecimento do anticiclone, e intensificação da entrada fria.

- Devolução da Páscoa prevista inicialmente mas intensificada, com mais chuva até 180horas, com entrada de frio e risco de neve a cotas médias quiçá baixas!

Desta não estava à espera  Sabemos que pode ser efémero, mas que foi gostosa esta run, ai isso foi! Vou ver oq ue dizem os outros modelos...


----------



## ppereira (13 Mar 2008 às 16:59)

é uma entrada fortíssima de norte a partir do dia 20/21
que nem um AA à "Peter Schmeichel" deverá conseguir defender 

não quero ser muito optimista, mas que vinha mesmo a calhar vinha...


----------



## hurricane (13 Mar 2008 às 17:00)

desculpem a minha ignorancia! mas onde é que vão buscar essas runs??


----------



## vitamos (13 Mar 2008 às 17:02)

hurricane disse:


> desculpem a minha ignorancia! mas onde é que vão buscar essas runs??



http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## jpmartins (13 Mar 2008 às 17:20)

Eu sei que é difícil depois deste Inverno amaldiçoado pelo AA, mas desta vez tb tou um pouco optimista relativamente ao final da próxima semana. Vamos lá ver, a tendência está lá .


----------



## Gongas (13 Mar 2008 às 19:05)

virá neve pa cotas baixas?


----------



## dgstorm (13 Mar 2008 às 19:21)

Eu sinceramente nao estou em estado de euforia ou la perto... pk farto de apanhar desilusoes ja tou eu ! Quando chegar o dia eu vejo se ela cai ou nao !


----------



## Gongas (13 Mar 2008 às 19:22)

Días 17, 18 y 19 :

Lo más probable es que una perturbación, con un sistema frontal asociado, penetre por el noroeste de la Península, afectando los días 17 y 18 con lluvias y chubascos frecuentes a las regiones del norte y noroeste, extendiéndose las precipitaciones, con probabilidad decreciente hacia el centro y suroeste, quedando el área mediterránea libre de precipitaciones. Durante el día 19 esa inestabilidad se extenderá probablemente al sur de la Península y al mediterráneo, con chubascos de distribución irregular que podrán afectar a Andalucía y al área de Alborán, sin descartarse de las regiones citadas anteriormente y de cualquier otro punto de la Península,  Baleares y norte de Canarias. Se registrará un descenso casi generalizado de las temperaturas, pudiendo llegar la nieve a cotas relativamente bajas en el norte de la Península.



Días 20 y 21 :

Es posible que se produzca una entrada de aire frío por el norte y noreste de la Península, lo que supondría un empeoramiento significativo del tiempo en dichas zonas.

Fonte: IM espanha


----------



## Gongas (13 Mar 2008 às 19:34)

isto promete


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Mar 2008 às 20:24)

Eu já não digo nada  será uma resto de ano há 2001 com uns toques tambem de 2007.


----------



## ferreira5 (13 Mar 2008 às 22:38)

Pelo menos já vejo a cor "azul" nas 180h!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Mar 2008 às 23:01)

boas

 aqui fica o novo cenário possível para dia 19







abraços


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2008 às 00:01)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> aqui fica o novo cenário possível para dia 19
> 
> ...



Tamos lá batidos 

Sempre disse que vinha primeiro venha a chuva e trovoadas e depois algum frio mas já se sabe com menos chuva por isso não sei se quero o frio!!porque frio seco não da com nada


----------



## Tiagofsky (14 Mar 2008 às 00:20)

Estamos a chegar a um consenso...isso sim...vamos ver é se não levamos com um banho d agua fria por cima!Muuuiiitttoooo calmex,mas confio no fim de Março...!Ai coelhinho...este ano(como,nao se sabe...)mas até vais por ovinhos!!!!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Mar 2008 às 01:24)

Boas noites:
-Pois que ainda não embandeiro em arco.Mas estou quase...
Se amanhã a generalidade dos modelos voltarem a convergir,começo a acreditar que virá uma advecção fria,uma Nortada extensa para toda a Península,da costa Atântica à costa Mediterrânica.
Que proporções terá? 
Para já,  para já:- Ela que venha.

Depois , a gente cá estará para A comentar nos pormenores.
É que depois deste Inverno,a esmola parece enorme.
E como um pessimista é um optimista bem informado,
o melhor é eu ficar por aqui.
Boas noites.Hoje vamos dormir melhor.
Vamos dormir com expectativas...


----------



## psm (14 Mar 2008 às 06:45)

nimboestrato disse:


> Boas noites:
> -Pois que ainda não embandeiro em arco.Mas estou quase...
> Se amanhã a generalidade dos modelos voltarem a convergir,começo a acreditar que virá uma advecção fria,uma Nortada extensa para toda a Península,da costa Atântica à costa Mediterrânica.
> Que proporções terá?
> ...






bom dia .
concordo!  (gato escaldado em agua fria......)
inverno de desilusão!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 08:55)

festa a partir de dia 18 garantida.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mar 2008 às 09:23)

Mário Barros disse:


> festa a partir de dia 18 garantida.



Venha daí a festa e com foguestes
O cenário promete e acho que todos merecem um fim de Inverno em condições.


----------



## Aurélio (14 Mar 2008 às 10:26)

Sorte a vossa ... que gostam de frio e podem ver neve ... mas olhando o mapa de ventos e a possibilidade de precipitação ... se o cenário se mantiver poderão ver neve na minha opinião acima dos 400/600 metros pois a barreira psicológica das 180h já foi ultrapassadas, atenvendo uma excelente páscoa branca para vocês !!
O final de mês é que promete ser novamente uma seca para toda a gente ...

Já agora a minha previsão de 26º para este final de semana ...vai concretizar-se hoje


----------



## Aurélio (14 Mar 2008 às 10:30)

Ai esta saída ...... ai .. ai !!!


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2008 às 11:03)




----------



## ppereira (14 Mar 2008 às 11:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Ai esta saída ...... ai .. ai !!!



esta saída AA... AA...

é melhor não começar a festa, pq ainda não está garantido.

comecemos a


----------



## Aurélio (14 Mar 2008 às 11:13)

há pois é .... é melhor não fazer ainda a festa !!

Que a temperatura vai descer não há duvidas .... mas a que nivel e com que precipitação vai ser ... isso são outras histórias!!
Tenho também reparado que o numero de dias de frios está começando a ser "estrangulado", nas outras saídas eram de 4 dias, enquanto que nesta nem chega a 2 dias completos.
Não se pode embandeirar em arco ... e a chuva na próxima semana será pouca muito pouca .... 
Que venha Abril, que promete uma inversão completa .... anti-ciclone para Norte e chuva para sul, acompanhado pelos z200 e z700, o que quer que isso seja !!

Situações essas que deverão permanecer até Maio, mas que deverão ser as tradicionais Aguaceiros e trovoadas... a ver vamos ... se não será mais uma desilusão !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 11:45)

Para mim as saidas já não mudam nada só mesmo a carta de comparação entre o GFS e ECM é que é importante.


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mar 2008 às 11:50)

Para já aqui vai um calmex para o buxo. Vamos esperar que a próxima run nos traga mais animo.


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 11:55)

Se o AA que está no meio de 4 depressões começar a encher acaba por empurrar a depressao com 997hpa para cima de nós


----------



## Aurélio (14 Mar 2008 às 12:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Se o AA que está no meio de 4 depressões começar a encher acaba por empurrar a depressao com 997hpa para cima de nós


Que por acaso é mesmo essa depressão que nos afectar na proxima semana devido a esse mesmo enchimento


----------



## meteo (14 Mar 2008 às 12:02)

o Verão, pode-se ter alguma noção nesta altura como irá ser ?


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 12:45)

meteo disse:


> o Verão, pode-se ter alguma noção nesta altura como irá ser ?



Provavelmente pior que do ano passado  mais vento e chuva (trovoada).


----------



## nimboestrato (14 Mar 2008 às 12:46)

meteo disse:


> o Verão, pode-se ter alguma noção nesta altura como irá ser ?



Claro que não.
A meteorologia apesar dos seus avanços incríveis das ultimas 4 décadas ainda estará na pré-história do conhecimento.
Se ainda não sabemos se vai haver advecção de ar frio  para a Páscoa que é daqui a 9, 10 dias,e hoje parece já haver um recuo nos modelos quanto às certezas de ontem, como queres saber o tempo no Verão?
Previsões para mais que 9 dias começam a ser tiros no escuro.
Previsões para daqui a 60,90 dias pura e simplesmente são futurologia anedótica.
Vêja-se o exemplo do ano transacto em que foi feita uma previsão de  um Verão tendencialmente muito quente aqui para a Península Ibérica e ele acabou por ser dos mais frescos dos últimos 20 anos....


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 12:54)

nimboestrato disse:


> Vêja-se o exemplo do ano transacto em que foi feita uma previsão de  um Verão tendencialmente muito quente aqui para a Península Ibérica e ele acabou por ser dos mais frescos dos últimos 20 anos....




Isso é porque se vai nas histórias dos senhores americanos porque havia muita gente por cá neste rico país inclusive no forum que sabia que o Verão de 2007 ia ser fresquinho. Mas não se pode contrariar teorias americanas elas é que estão correctas uii


----------



## ppereira (14 Mar 2008 às 13:12)

nimboestrato disse:


> Claro que não.
> A meteorologia apesar dos seus avanços incríveis das ultimas 4 décadas ainda estará na pré-história do conhecimento.
> Se ainda não sabemos se vai haver advecção de ar frio  para a Páscoa que é daqui a 9, 10 dias,e hoje parece já haver um recuo nos modelos quanto às certezas de ontem, como queres saber o tempo no Verão?
> Previsões para mais que 9 dias começam a ser tiros no escuro.
> ...



nem mais...
ninguém aqui no forum consegue por as "mãos no fogo" para os dias da páscoa, quanto mais para o verão...

apenas prevejo que seja fresco. 
mas isso é uma opinião minha, fundada no q tem sido este inverno...
não acredito que continuemos com temperaturas acima do normal por muitos mais meses, por isso, ou a primavera vira inverno, ou o verão vai ser ameno, se assim não for este será um top5 dos anos mais quentes de sempre.


----------



## Vince (14 Mar 2008 às 13:24)

Sim, claro que sim, havia muita gente a prever um Verão frio. Como se calhar previram um Inverno frio, havia quem encomendasse os limpa neves para o país todo e sabe-se lá mais o quê.

Sejamos sérios nestes assuntos que é para a conversa não se transformar nalgum discurso dos «professores» Karamba, Ben-Ben Yô-Yô, Mamadu ou Jakité.

Muitas instituições como a ECMWF, UKMET, NCEP, NCAR, etc,etc dedicam imensos recursos à previsão sazonal, e se mesmo essas instituições com centenas de cientistas e recorrendo ao melhor conhecimento actual e a poderosos modelos de circulação atmosféria e oceânica se enganam bastante vezes tal a dificuldade da tarefa, que valor ou credibilidade tem os habituais palpites do tipo «acho que vai ser frio ou quente porque sim, tou com essa fé» ? 
Não confundir meros palpites ou desejos que todos nós damos com previsões sérias e mesmo assim muito falíveis.





meteo disse:


> o Verão, pode-se ter alguma noção nesta altura como irá ser ?



Podes sempre consultar as diversas previsões sazonais de variadas instituições, mas como já foi dito por outros, são muito falíveis, o clima da Terra é uma coisa demasiado complexa para a capacidade do homem conseguir fazer previsões com muita antecedência. Muitas vezes acertam nas grandes tendências globais, oceanicas e continentais, mas saber exactamente o que se vai passar por exemplo num pequeno país como Portugal é dificil ou mesmo impossível.

Exemplos de previsões sazonais:

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/research/seasonal/index.html
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/seasonal/forecast/seasonal_range_forecast/
http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/forecasts/


----------



## jpmartins (14 Mar 2008 às 13:57)

Concordo plenamente Vince. E não nos podemos esquecer que ao dizer vai ser frio, ou vai ser quente a probabilidade de acertar é de 50%. Ao ter estes palpites, há uma grande probabilidade de acertar, mas a este tempo de distância não passam de meros palpites.


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2008 às 16:43)

Uma breve consideração sobre a possível entrada fria na Páscoa:

A run das 12 z do gfs em relação à das 6z não traz novidades por aí além

O modelo europoeu na sua run das 0z apresentava um cenário interessante

Em comparação o modelo europeu traçava um cenário mais interessante para 6ª e sab, o gfs adia as coisas para domingo

No geral acredito em chuva, mas aquele sonho da neve na Páscoa começa a ser mais difícil de run para run.


----------



## olheiro (14 Mar 2008 às 17:00)

Hojé é 14 de Março de 2007.

O Freemeteo, o Accuweather, o Intellicast apontam para chuva ou aguaceiros para dias 17 e 19 de Março...Os modelos apresentam alguma sintonia nesse sentido....Mas não podemos esperar nada de significativo pois não?

Eu não dou palpites por norma em nenhum aspecto da minha vida....mas que as dores nas minhas articulações não me deixam dormir....lá isso, é verdade ... anda humidade nor ar....


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2008 às 17:03)

olheiro disse:


> Hojé é 14 de Março de 2007.
> 
> O Freemeteo, o Accuweather, o Intellicast apontam para chuva ou aguaceiros para dias 17 e 19 de Março...Os modelos apresentam alguma sintonia nesse sentido....Mas não podemos esperar nada de significativo pois não?
> 
> Eu não dou palpites por norma em nenhum aspecto da minha vida....mas que as dores nas minhas articulações não me deixam dormir....lá isso, é verdade ... anda humidade nor ar....



Acho que vamos ter que aguardar ainda mais umas runs caro olheiro...

Ainda poderá ser algo significativo


----------



## olheiro (14 Mar 2008 às 17:11)

Olha o INM (aqui tão perto !) já dá precipitação como deve ser a partir de amanhã cá pró rectângulo


----------



## vitamos (14 Mar 2008 às 17:19)

olheiro disse:


> Olha o INM (aqui tão perto !) já dá precipitação como deve ser a partir de amanhã cá pró rectângulo



Não será mau de todo pelo menos para o dia de amanhã! Aliás esta noite já promete um pouco 

Vou agora para o fim de semana "por terras do pinhal"!

Bom fim de semana a todos!


----------



## ppereira (14 Mar 2008 às 18:18)

pois é. o gfs foi retirando....retirando... e nesta run quase que nos põe o AA em cima.

penso que as próximas runs vão acabar com o resto, deixando a PI, pelo menos a parte oeste, fora do alcance da depressão e da entrada de ar frio.

tenho pena, mas só uma nova inversão na tendência nos deixará de novo sobre a influência da depressão


----------



## ppereira (14 Mar 2008 às 18:24)

peço desculpa mas o pc está meio doido....

no sábado (22) e domingo (23) ainda á uma esperança para o norte...com entrada de ar frio.

nada que se compare a outras runs mas ainda lá tá qq coisa.

mas mais uma vez é acima das 180h 
por isso tirem as vossas conclusões....


----------



## psm (14 Mar 2008 às 19:22)

boa noite 
o problema destas previsões que estão ser feitas(ecmwf,gfs ultimas runs 12h),para os proximos dias é onde se coloca o nosso amigo AA.e a tendencia começa a ser boa (mais chuva) mas vamos ter que esperar,porque esperar é a nossa sina


----------



## Mário Barros (14 Mar 2008 às 19:33)

Eu não percebo qual é o vosso desespero pessoal a chuva está garantida e neve para as terras altas tambem e quem sabe tambem as médias que querem mais ??


----------



## LUPER (14 Mar 2008 às 19:34)

ECM coloca a cota de neve a 0 para o final de semana da Páscoa


----------



## psm (14 Mar 2008 às 19:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Eu não percebo qual é o vosso desespero pessoal a chuva está garantida e neve para as terras altas tambem e quem sabe tambem as médias que querem mais ??





o problema é que estamos muito escaldados


----------



## meteo (14 Mar 2008 às 20:33)

Vince disse:


> Sim, claro que sim, havia muita gente a prever um Verão frio. Como se calhar previram um Inverno frio, havia quem encomendasse os limpa neves para o país todo e sabe-se lá mais o quê.
> 
> Sejamos sérios nestes assuntos que é para a conversa não se transformar nalgum discurso dos «professores» Karamba, Ben-Ben Yô-Yô, Mamadu ou Jakité.
> 
> ...



obrigado pela explicação..a minha pergunta é de quem é interessado no assunto,mas percebe muito pouco


----------



## squidward (14 Mar 2008 às 20:34)

A partir de amanhã vou para o Algarve e regresso dia 22 (uma semana), será que ainda vou apanhar alguma festa (chuva ou trovoadas) no Algarve??


----------



## Santos (14 Mar 2008 às 22:03)

Boa noite,

Os vários modelos de previsão têm vindo a ser alvo de uma consistência notável, tendo em conta que estamos a falar de uma "possível" situação a muitas horas de distância.
No entanto e com as devidas ressalvas; com dorsal anticiclónica quer mais a Este quer mais a Oeste, uma alteração das condições atmosféricas tende a ocorrer, lógicamente que a tantas horas de distância tudo poderá acontecer mas os vários modelos tendem a confirmá-la ... veremos, o tempo é passageiro ... 

Exemplo da consistência dos modelos 


> E as temperaturas tendem a baixar mais nas capas médias a partir de 15/16, veremos .... ]



O modelo Europeu nesta sua última saída (12.00H) é elequente, veremos ...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Mar 2008 às 22:32)

squidward disse:


> A partir de amanhã vou para o Algarve e regresso dia 22 (uma semana), será que ainda vou apanhar alguma festa (chuva ou trovoadas) no Algarve??



Chuva no Algarve só a partir do dia 18 ao final da tarde e dia 19, penso que trovoadas não venham a ocorrer


----------



## diogo (14 Mar 2008 às 23:11)

Já viram a run das 12h do ECM no meteociel (21/03/08 13:00 LOCALE temperature a 850hPa)?
Ta' fresquinho...


----------



## Minho (14 Mar 2008 às 23:18)

Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Os vários modelos de previsão têm vindo a ser alvo de uma consistência notável, tendo em conta que estamos a falar de uma "possível" situação a muitas horas de distância.
> No entanto e com as devidas ressalvas; com dorsal anticiclónica quer mais a Este quer mais a Oeste, uma alteração das condições atmosféricas tende a ocorrer, lógicamente que a tantas horas de distância tudo poderá acontecer mas os vários modelos tendem a confirmá-la ... veremos, o tempo é passageiro ...
> ...












Esse mapa do ECM parece bom demais para vir a ser verdade. Uma dorsal a oeste dos Açores com o Jet a contornar a Península Ibérica pelo Sul... era disto que precisávamos em Janeiro. Sinceramente não acredito naqueles valores de espessura, parecem-me despropositados.. espero estar enganado, não ficava nada chateado


----------



## nimboestrato (15 Mar 2008 às 00:09)

Boas noites:
-Ontem havia mais convergência nos modelos.
Hoje, enquanto o Europeu mostra tal,
 o GFS americano já mostra diferenças substanciais:






A tendência para a alteração da circulação da atmosfera na Europa Ocidental mantém-se.Mas agora há divergências de grande amplitude .Parece que mais uma vez ,o frio poderá morrer na praia segundo alguns.
Mas que interessa tal  a tanta distância ainda?
Para já, aí vem a benvinda chuva a norte e aqui há um pormenor curioso:
-Que virá  daqui a 6, 7 dias uma entrada fria com dimensões ainda por defenir parece não haver dúvidas; mas  há muitas dúvidas quanto ao posicionamento da depressão a Oeste Peninsular desde segunda a quarta.
O que em pequenas diferenças da localização do seu centro fará toda a diferença se houver mais chuva a norte num dia ,noutro dia a seguir, a sul e vice-versa.
Mas esse é para já o grande factor de ânimo.
Para já aí vem ela a norte.
De segunda em diante aí vem ela ,numa rua perto de si...
Do frio prefiro falar depois, se for caso disso.


----------



## Gongas (15 Mar 2008 às 01:35)

Bem o site do Im espanha continua a prever entrada fria e cotas baixas de neve para o norte da peninsula.

Días 20, 21 y 22:

Es probable que se produzca una *entrada de aire frío *por el norte de la Península, lo que supondría un empeoramiento significativo del tiempo principalmente en la mitad norte, con descenso térmico acusado y *nieve en **cotas bajas*. Durante estos días también se espera un empeoramiento del tiempo en Canarias.


----------



## boneli (15 Mar 2008 às 02:22)

Boa noite

Neste momento estamos todos com uma certa expectativa (moderada) relativamente ao que poderá acontecer nos próximos dias, principalmente a partir de segunda ou terça....esperemos todos que sejam boas noticias.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2008 às 20:59)

e a saga continua.


----------



## Minho (15 Mar 2008 às 22:13)

O modelo europeu continua a insistir no mesmo...  agora a festa essa será no Norte de Nordeste Espanhol..


----------



## dgstorm (16 Mar 2008 às 00:29)

Vamos ter neve ou que ?


----------



## adiabático (16 Mar 2008 às 01:07)

Atrevo-me a tentar desviar a malta dos fóruns mais concorridos para os menos visitados... Convido os menos borealocêntricos a virem ver o céu do outro hemisfério, onde a chuva vinha a horas certas ("no outro ora", que neste ora que estamos com ele o esquema é muito mais confusionista)...

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/ceu-africano-para-o-henrique-silva-2031.html#post63850

Abraços


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Mar 2008 às 07:27)

dgstorm disse:


> Vamos ter neve ou que ?



O I.M. já inclui na previsão aguaceiros no norte e centro sendo de neve acima dos 800m a partir de 6ª feira.
Segundo o Europeu percebe-se bem porquê.
Mas se espreitarmos a  actualização das OOh do GFS






aqui já a porca torce o rabo.
De uma descida generalizada das temperaturas  parece que não vamos escapar.
Mas neste modelo  falta a precipitação.
Mas como ainda faltam 5 dias muita água irá correr debaixo das pontes.
E quem sabe,muita neve nos montes....


----------



## psm (16 Mar 2008 às 07:45)

bom dia. quase garantido,é a chuva que vem para estes 3 ou 4 dias, é que depois as previsões são um bocado dispares,tanto a nivel de percipitação como na entrada de ar frio.


----------



## LUPER (16 Mar 2008 às 11:29)

GFS e ECM em sintonia completa, preparem as pás de neve para cotas acima dos 400/600m, mas não descarto a cota 0 

Depois deste episódio, iremos ter uma depressão cavada que irá ser a dor de cabeça dos restaurantes da praia.


A boa noticia é que a seca severa da maioria do território irá acabar brevemente.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Mar 2008 às 13:05)

Pois é a sintonia continua  vai haver "molho" para todos...vai ser uma Primavera e Verão em cheio sem dúvida...:assobio:


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mar 2008 às 13:22)

A baixa das temperaturas acho que já não foge, agora a precipitação estou muito reticente, principalmente para o Algarve, nem chega a 5 mm durante esta semana, acho muito pouco


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2008 às 13:48)

Em Março do ano passado também tivemos uma entrada de norte com forte descida da temperatura e até alguns aguaceiros fracos de neve, mas no geral a precipitação foi escassa. Espero que este episódio traga mais precipitação.


----------



## Gongas (16 Mar 2008 às 14:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A baixa das temperaturas acho que já não foge, agora a precipitação estou muito reticente, principalmente para o Algarve, nem chega a 5 mm durante esta semana, acho muito pouco




Que me desculpe o pessoal do sul, mas voces apanharam o ultimo grande episodio de chuva e trovoada. se for só o pessoal do norte e centro a apanhar esta chuva e neve não é nada de ficarmos chateados.
Como já vimos a precipitação e queda de neve será muito mais pa norte do que pa sul.


----------



## Bgc (16 Mar 2008 às 15:26)

O INM põe neve para Zamora, aqui mesmo ao lado, para dia 21 (6ª f)


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2008 às 16:05)

Gongas disse:


> Que me desculpe o pessoal do sul, mas voces apanharam o ultimo grande episodio de chuva e trovoada. se for só o pessoal do norte e centro a apanhar esta chuva e neve não é nada de ficarmos chateados.
> Como já vimos a precipitação e queda de neve será muito mais pa norte do que pa sul.



E esta semana que vem vai ser de novo o pessoal do Centro e do Sul a ver os aguaceiros melhores e trovoadas  quanto ao frio para o fim da semana logo veremos mas para já chuva segunda em especial no Norte e Centro e aguaceiros e trovoadas na terça, quarta e talvez quinta em especial no Centro e sul


----------



## filipept (16 Mar 2008 às 17:11)

Ainda estamos a uma semana de distancia, mas é bom ver o cenário passar para o primeiro painel, e uma concordancia entre GFS e ECMWF. Aliás, o ECMWF parece mais optimista que o GFS (dando esperanças para os que sonham com cotas 0 , como eu  ). 
O certo é uma pascoa branca para grande parte da Europa. Vamos acompanhando a ver se não morremos na praia.


----------



## Gongas (16 Mar 2008 às 19:59)

Vince segundo os modelos qual a probabilidade de termos neve a cota 0??


----------



## dgstorm (16 Mar 2008 às 20:29)

Gongas disse:


> Vince segundo os modelos qual a probabilidade de termos neve a cota 0??



Espero bem que seja grande !


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2008 às 20:54)

dgstorm disse:


> Espero bem que seja grande !



Eu diria que neste momento é nula. O frio parece dirigir-se cada vez mais para o centro da Europa. Acho que infelizmente a nevar, será apenas a partir de Sábado à noite e acima dos 800-1000m.


----------



## LUPER (16 Mar 2008 às 21:13)

AnDré disse:


> Eu diria que neste momento é nula. O frio parece dirigir-se cada vez mais para o centro da europa. Acho que infelizmente a naver, será apenas a partir de Sábado à noite e acima dos 800-1000m.



E recomeça a lenga-lenga,


----------



## dgstorm (16 Mar 2008 às 21:18)

AnDré disse:


> Eu diria que neste momento é nula. O frio parece dirigir-se cada vez mais para o centro da Europa. Acho que infelizmente a nevar, será apenas a partir de Sábado à noite e acima dos 800-1000m.



Enfim...


----------



## filipept (16 Mar 2008 às 21:23)

Em termos de modelos, aquele que costuma ser o mais certeiro, ECMWF, é o que está a ser mais favorável para nós. Agora, neve á cota 0 é um sonho como disse  . No entanto penso que com percipitação, o extremo norte poderá ter neve acima dos 500m. 
Atenção, isto na situação actual, o que não quer dizer que não mude, quer para pior, quer para melhor, pois a nortada parece certo, resta saber onde se irão encaixar as outras peças ... aguardemos


----------



## LUPER (16 Mar 2008 às 21:23)

dgstorm disse:


> Enfim...



Mas ondem vcs vê essas cotas de 800/1000m? Sabem fazer as contas?


----------



## Tiagofsky (16 Mar 2008 às 21:26)

Luper...3 palavras!ELA VEM Aí!!!!!


----------



## LUPER (16 Mar 2008 às 21:30)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Luper...3 palavras!ELA VEM Aí!!!!!





Ora ai está um olho clinico


----------



## dgstorm (16 Mar 2008 às 21:48)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Luper...3 palavras!ELA VEM Aí!!!!!



Sera ? Eu quero crer que sim, mas...


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2008 às 21:53)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Luper...3 palavras!ELA VEM Aí!!!!!




Espero bem que sim, mas vamos esperar para ver... cuidado com as euforias


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Mar 2008 às 21:57)

Eu por acaso estou expectante, mas temos que ser realistas, não há certezas de nada...apesar de esta situação ser animadora!!!

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/localidades?l=49606

...para o pessoal de Bragança...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2008 às 22:11)

O Forecast Model Animations aponta, neste momento, para temperaturas de 0 ºC (aproximadamente a 1 500 metros de altitude) a partir da tarde de Sábado nas regiões do Norte e Centro, com vento moderado de *Noroeste*.

O AEmet aponta, para Sábado, uma *cota de neve acima dos 600 metros* de altitude para as províncias de Zamora e Salamanca.


----------



## ppereira (16 Mar 2008 às 22:23)

esta run das 18h do gfs está ainda melhor
e já estamos a 120h do seu início  

vamos ver....500/600 metros de cota de neve já não era mau visto que estamos no final de março


----------



## filipept (16 Mar 2008 às 22:23)

Vejam a run das 18 do GFS  

isto era demais e coloca a 132 horas  

mas ainda estamos longe... aguardemos serenos


----------



## ACalado (16 Mar 2008 às 22:24)

Esta run das 18h é um sonho


----------



## Nuno (16 Mar 2008 às 22:24)

Que run das 18 H, era um sonho mesmo, pessoal vamos ter fé


----------



## filipept (16 Mar 2008 às 22:24)

estava tudo colado á run das 18h


----------



## ferreira5 (16 Mar 2008 às 22:25)

É a run mais linda deste inverno/primavera!!!


----------



## Nuno (16 Mar 2008 às 22:28)

ferreira5 disse:


> É a run mais linda deste inverno/primavera!!!



E pode melhorar mais amigos 

Luper é desta companheiro


----------



## LUPER (16 Mar 2008 às 22:28)

Vendo a saida das 18z eu diria que a glaciação está já ao virar da esquina. 


O GFS é um brincalhão


----------



## psm (16 Mar 2008 às 22:34)

calma, calma ,calma,calma muito calmex!!!!


----------



## Fernando (16 Mar 2008 às 22:39)

Estas previsões para a Páscoa são ouro sobre azul... Logo na Páscoa em que imensa gente vai para a terra... Como eu... Vamos lá ver se o Marão me deixa passar


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2008 às 22:45)

psm disse:


> calma, calma ,calma,calma muito calmex!!!!


Começa a ser dificil manter a calma esta run foi muito positiva, é pena não estar em Bragança no dia 22 de Março...


----------



## Dan (16 Mar 2008 às 22:52)

Falta muito tempo e as previsões ainda podem melhorar. Tal como estão as previsões, a quantidade de precipitação não será muita. As entradas de norte trazem sempre pouca precipitação.


----------



## LUPER (16 Mar 2008 às 22:57)

Vamos nos preparar porque as cartas estão lançadas para uma Páscoa branca


----------



## Santos (16 Mar 2008 às 23:00)

Boa noite,

Ainda falta bastante tempo para esta possível situação, a ocorrer poderá apanhar muita gente e em muito lado desprevenida, mas é engraçado verificar os vários membros do "ensemble" a entrarem em acordo, veremos ...


----------



## Fil (16 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

Dan disse:


> Falta muito tempo e as previsões ainda podem melhorar. Tal como estão as previsões, a quantidade de precipitação não será muita. As entradas de norte trazem sempre pouca precipitação.



Pois, o problema será a precipitação que não será muita e irá na maior parte parar a Espanha. Em Portugal teremos a precipitação quase toda antes do frio entrar. Aquela espessura de 526 dm no norte do país não é nada habitual para finais de Março e poderá trazer surpresas, mas não acredito em cota 0. Poderá ser uma páscoa em cheio se as previsões melhorarem um pouco, calha mesmo bem que está tudo de mini-férias


----------



## Fernando (16 Mar 2008 às 23:18)

Fil disse:


> mas não acredito em cota 0.



A cota 0 tem que surpreender sempre... Se o pessoal começasse a prevê-la a cota subia rapidamente!


----------



## dgstorm (16 Mar 2008 às 23:29)

Que run brutal... Será que é desta que Vila Verde fica branquinha outra vez 
!


----------



## Lince (16 Mar 2008 às 23:37)

Boas noites e flicitações a todos os menbros de Forum.
Desde á vários meses que tenho acompanhado todos os dias o desenrolar deste Forum que na minha opinião é excelente e um complemento ás previsões do tempo que temos em Portugal.
Vivendo numa aldeia a 1050m de altitude (Bouça dos Homens) no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gêres e rodeado de 4 picos montanhosos: "Penameda(oeste) 1245m(,"Outeiralvo(oeste) 1306m,"Alto da costa(norte) 1296m," Outeiro maior(sul) 1416m, poderei ser muito útil na informação prestada a todos os niveis meteriológicos, principalmente na previsão de cotas de neve (na qual admito ser razoavelmente bom) modestia á parte...!
Espero que a minha pequena contribuição venha ajudar a tornar este Forum ainda mais credivel e informativo.
Já agora,este ultimo modelo deixa-nos com esperança de neve em cotas relativamente baixas 600-700m apartir de sábado. Eu por cá já posso contar com ela.Aguardemos os próximos desenvolvimentos...


----------



## AnDré (16 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

Lince disse:


> Boas noites e flicitações a todos os menbros de Forum.
> Desde á vários meses que tenho acompanhado todos os dias o desenrolar deste Forum que na minha opinião é excelente e um complemento ás previsões do tempo que temos em Portugal.
> Vivendo numa aldeia a 1050m de altitude (Bouça dos Homens) no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gêres e rodeado de 4 picos montanhosos: "Penameda(oeste) 1245m(,"Outeiralvo(oeste) 1306m,"Alto da costa(norte) 1296m," Outeiro maior(sul) 1416m, poderei ser muito útil na informação prestada a todos os niveis meteriológicos, principalmente na previsão de cotas de neve (na qual admito ser razoavelmente bom) modestia á parte...!
> Espero que a minha pequena contribuição venha ajudar a tornar este Forum ainda mais credivel e informativo.
> Já agora,este ultimo modelo deixa-nos com esperança de neve em cotas relativamente baixas 600-700m apartir de sábado. Eu por cá já posso contar com ela.Aguardemos os próximos desenvolvimentos...




Bem-vindo Lince!!!

contamos com todos os teus relatos!
E fotos de neve, se puderes!


----------



## olheiro (16 Mar 2008 às 23:53)

A Natureza é matreira....

Tê-la do lado de lá da mesa do jogo, torna-se num embate de nervos exasperante... e os Blufs de que ela é capaz....

Guardem algumas fichas...para não terem que apanhar o combóio especial das tantas da manhã para casa....o chamado combóio dos tesos....sem cheta no bolso... Saravah..


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mar 2008 às 00:19)

olheiro disse:


> A Natureza é matreira....
> 
> Tê-la do lado de lá da mesa do jogo, torna-se num embate de nervos exasperante... e os Blufs de que ela é capaz....
> 
> Guardem algumas fichas...para não terem que apanhar o combóio especial das tantas da manhã para casa....o chamado combóio dos tesos....sem cheta no bolso... Saravah..




É com estas dissertações que este forum vai crescendo na sua credibilidade.
Na realidade ainda é cedo.Mas caro Olheiro,desta vez ,eu no lugar do Lince (Viva!  a sua entrada no forum - e que localização previligiada ) com o que os modelos encerraram  o dia,já estaria a gastar até à última ficha.
Cotas zero? A esta distância claro que aí já navegamos ne especulação imaginativa dos desejos.E nada mais.
Mas na "Bouça dos Homens",aí parece certo que já não vai haver Blufs ...
A dúvida será na intensidade da invasão de ar polar...


----------



## fsl (17 Mar 2008 às 09:47)

Na 4ªfeira parece que vamos ter pluviosidade com alguma intensidade, especialmente a sul de Lisboa...


----------



## Paulo H (17 Mar 2008 às 10:25)

Neve a cota 0?!

Desculpem lá, tou a ver o GFS no weather underground e não encontro neve em parte alguma, de Portugal nos próximos tempos..

Têm algum site onde possa encontrar informação mais actualizada?


Eu queria neve..


----------



## HotSpot (17 Mar 2008 às 10:31)

Esta entrada é a que esperavamos ver em Janeiro.

Pelo que tenho visto dos modelos neve a cota zero está completamente fora de questão. A precipitação será pouca, não vem ao mesmo tempo do frio portanto com alguma sorte vai nevar nos locais habituais. Da estrela para sul duvido que neve em algum lugar.

O cenário ainda pode melhorar mas nevar ao nivel do mar só acontecendo um milagre.


----------



## ppereira (17 Mar 2008 às 10:44)

Paulo H disse:


> Neve a cota 0?!
> 
> Desculpem lá, tou a ver o GFS no weather underground e não encontro neve em parte alguma, de Portugal nos próximos tempos..
> 
> ...



pois eu também deixei de ver neve....
quando vier o frio a precipitação fica toda em espanha...
entrada de norte e ficamos quase todos a olhar para o ceú.
talvez junto á fronteira norte, o resto


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2008 às 11:27)

Pois eu festejaria demasiado ... se durante a ultima semana os modelos foram constantes ao longo da ultima semana ... nesta o cenário está a mudar completamente de figura até mesmo em relação á precipitação que poderá ocorrer entre as 48 e as 96h (Terça a Quinta).... com os modelos extremamente duvidosos de onde ... e quando essa precipitação ocorrerá!!

Apesar do IM prever periodos de chuva forte passando a aguaceiros na Quarta e Quinta-Feira eu apostaria que essa precipitação ocorra numa região muito localizada, sendo que na Quarta deverá estar no litoral alentejano, e na Quinta no Barlavento algarvio !!!

Quanto ao frio ... eu creio que no Sábado ou Domingo teremos alguma neve acima dos 600 metros, digam o que disserem os modelos ....!!
Depois parece começar a existir uma tendencia novamente para precipitação nos ultimos do mês !!


----------



## jpmartins (17 Mar 2008 às 11:33)

ANÁLISIS SINÓPTICO Y MESOSCALAR

Los próximos días una DANA se situará sobre el suroeste peninsular, con un geopotencial de hasta 552 gpdm a 500hPa y un embolsamiento de hasta -26ºC al mismo nivel. En superficie encontraremos un reflejo débil en el SW, con un índice CAPE de hasta 600 ó 700J/kg y Lifted de hasta -3 ó -4ºC. 

A 700hPa encontraremos una bolsa de humendad superior al 80%, con un forzamiento dinámico muy importante con dirección S-N, aproximadamente. Lo mismo ocurre a 850hPa.

Predicción y riesgos

Para los días 19 y 29 se esperan chubascos moderados localmente fuertes en el extremo suroeste peninsular, pudiendo ir acompañados de fenómenos tormentosos.
KOKA's: Existe un riesgo medio por tormentas fuertes.



Hummm


----------



## StormFairy (17 Mar 2008 às 12:45)

Posso estar a dizer uma grande asneira (sou leiga nestas coisas) mas consultei a run das 6h e a info parece coincidir com o alerta do KOKA.

Muita chuvinha  e aparentemente trovoada também. Norte mais chuva do que trovoada mas a zona da grande Lisboa parece que vai animar


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2008 às 12:50)

Eu só estou animado com o dia de quarta feira para dizer a verdade...ou tive azar com a run que vi ou então não sei mas para o fim da semana vejo frio mas e a chuva onde está??


----------



## João Soares (17 Mar 2008 às 12:55)

Vou para Vila Real na proximo fim de semana e probabilidade de apanhar neve para la +/- a 600m???


----------



## ACalado (17 Mar 2008 às 12:58)

JPS Gaia disse:


> Vou para Vila Real na proximo fim de semana e probabilidade de apanhar neve para la +/- a 600m???



Se houver precipitação pode ser que sim mas colocava mais uns 200m na cota dos 600m, mas temo que aquando exista mais frio  fique tudo sequinho  quero enganar-me mergulhos destes trazem pouca precipitação.....


----------



## Bgc (17 Mar 2008 às 14:00)

Aposto nos 700/800m mas com muito pouca precipitação


----------



## filipept (17 Mar 2008 às 14:04)

Os comentários de neve á cota 0 era com a saida das 18h do GFS e para o extremo norte  , mas como referido, estavamos a falar de possibilidades que se iriam alterar, como veio a acontercer. Agora, esta saida das 6h foi uma saida má, sem duvida, que retira muito potencial, o que não quer dizer que não voltem a recolocar o AA numa posição mais favorável


----------



## ppereira (17 Mar 2008 às 15:12)

filipept disse:


> Os comentários de neve á cota 0 era com a saida das 18h do GFS e para o extremo norte  , mas como referido, estavamos a falar de possibilidades que se iriam alterar, como veio a acontercer. Agora, esta saida das 6h foi uma saida má, sem duvida, que retira muito potencial, o que não quer dizer que não voltem a recolocar o AA numa posição mais favorável



nem mais.
depois da saída das 18 foi sempre a retirar frio e chuva.
também nunca acreditei na cota 0. isso era quase um milagre.
que venha uma cota a rondar os 700m com a possibilidade de mais precipitação e penso que a maioria já ficava realizada.
lembrem-se que estamos no final de março e não em janeiro/fevereiro.

novos desenvolvimentos já a seguir com a run das 12


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2008 às 15:46)

ppereira disse:


> nem mais.
> depois da saída das 18 foi sempre a retirar frio e chuva.
> também nunca acreditei na cota 0. isso era quase um milagre.
> que venha uma cota a rondar os 700m com a possibilidade de mais precipitação e penso que a maioria já ficava realizada.
> ...




Aguardo pacientemente! Eu já sabia que ia encontrar animação por aqui! Sabendo o comportamento que a entrada estava a ter nas tendências dos modelos, quando hoje no teletexto vi o IM a ir baixando cotas de neve durante a semana, pensei logo que o melhor estaria para vir na Pascoa! Isto claro porque não tive acesso ao MeteoPt o site onde tudo acontece 

Aguardemos pois!


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2008 às 16:29)

Bom... Não creio em grande coisa, é o que posso dizer...

Acredito que no fim de semana os cenários fossem promissores, mas esta run do gfs não dá nadinha de especial...


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2008 às 16:40)

A run das 06 tirava a chuva esta tira a chuva e o pouco frio que mostrava...Para segunda já mete as temperaturas de 20ºC  ainda vamos é comer com aquela depressão ao largo dos Açores que trás tudo menos frio e neve  pessoal não vale a pena embandeirar em arco depois custa muito mais  uma coisa ninguém nos tira na quarta a chuva em forma de aguaceiros localmente muito fortes com trovoada  isso é que me anima


----------



## Aurélio (17 Mar 2008 às 16:58)

miguel disse:


> A run das 06 tirava a chuva esta tira a chuva e o pouco frio que mostrava...Para segunda já mete as temperaturas de 20ºC  ainda vamos é comer com aquela depressão ao largo dos Açores que trás tudo menos frio e neve  pessoal não vale a pena embandeirar em arco depois custa muito mais  uma coisa ninguém nos tira na quarta a chuva em forma de aguaceiros localmente muito fortes com trovoada  isso é que me anima



Pois eu teria cuidado ... pois essa depressão tem um comportamento algo estranho ... apresentado chuva com alguma intensidade mas bastante localizado e por isso tb é possível que essa precipitação caia toda no mar ou muito junto ao mar!!
Eu diria que a depressão atingirá a grande Lisboa, Setubal, litoral alentejano e barlavento algarvio e nada mais ....
É certo que Março está a meio e a atmosfera começa a ficar com um comportamento mais imprevisivel caracteristico de Abril e Maio ... mas para este mês de Março se cairem 30 mm até ao fim do mês (de media) a sul do Mondego é uma sorte !!!


----------



## ppereira (17 Mar 2008 às 17:00)

miguel disse:


> A run das 06 tirava a chuva esta tira a chuva e o pouco frio que mostrava...Para segunda já mete as temperaturas de 20ºC  ainda vamos é comer com aquela depressão ao largo dos Açores que trás tudo menos frio e neve  pessoal não vale a pena embandeirar em arco depois custa muito mais  uma coisa ninguém nos tira na quarta a chuva em forma de aguaceiros localmente muito fortes com trovoada  isso é que me anima



eu também já me começo a cansar de ver e rever runs 
a run das 18 parecia que vinha aí o fim do mundo, 
passado três runs parece que dá para ir à praia (com o devido exagero).

e isto estou a falar em previsões a cerca de 120h o que normalmente não ocorre, ou não deveria ocorrer.

já o IM para terça "amanda" com uma cota de neve para o centro e sul de 1000 metros 

isto é: pessoal de S. Mamede preparem-se...ela vem aí.

só dá mesmo para rir......


----------



## ferreira5 (17 Mar 2008 às 17:00)

Lá se foi tudo...


----------



## anamar (17 Mar 2008 às 17:04)

Olá, boas tardes!!

Estou perplexa com os comentários  Diariamente consulto as informações e fico espantada com as alterações que se verificam nas previsões. Sei que a chuva é essencial e as notícias que proliferam sobre a desertificação do sul da Europa, em que estamos incluídos, deixam-me preocupada...:  Eu tenho saudades das manhãs orvalhadas da Primavera e dos aguaceiros revigoradores, das trovoadas e do calorzinho fresco até Junho...: Vocês não têm?? Espero melhores notícias sobre chuva....


----------



## ACalado (17 Mar 2008 às 17:38)

bah  esqueçam a historia vai-se repetir, a partir de agora é só retirar frio  
nem vale a pena estar a criar ilusões


----------



## MSantos (17 Mar 2008 às 18:16)

Desta vez pensei que fosse possivel. Foi apenas mais uma desilusão...


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2008 às 18:19)

Ainda faltam 5 dias. O que corresponde a 20 saídas do GFS. Tenham alguma paciência


----------



## StormFairy (17 Mar 2008 às 18:26)

Predicción y riesgos

Para los días 19 y 29 se esperan chubascos moderados localmente fuertes en el extremo suroeste peninsular, pudiendo ir acompañados de fenómenos tormentosos.
KOKA's: Existe un riesgo medio por tormentas fuertes.


ESTOFEX
Portugal and NW Spain...

In the wake of a weak cold front, slightly unstable air moves into western parts of the Iberian peninsula. Isolated to scattered thunderstorms are expected within this air-mass.



Resta-nos aguardar pelos eventos a curto prazo, 4ª Feira a coisa parece que vai animar
Um dia de cada vez até lá muita coisa pode mudar....


----------



## chuvinha (17 Mar 2008 às 18:32)

Olá eu gostaria de saber se esta semana aqui por lisboa choverá algum dia e pouco ou muito, alguém me diz? Obrigada


----------



## StormFairy (17 Mar 2008 às 18:39)

chuvinha disse:


> Olá eu gostaria de saber se esta semana aqui por lisboa choverá algum dia e pouco ou muito, alguém me diz? Obrigada





http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2267057&la=4

Aqui poderás ver as previsões para Lisboa com as quantidades de precipitação relativamente aos vários dias


----------



## ppereira (17 Mar 2008 às 18:41)

bem que descida de temperatura.
na torre já deve ter caído uns farrapos


----------



## psm (17 Mar 2008 às 19:01)

boa tarde 
venho escrever sobre a run das 12 do gfs. é não ligar muito a ela pois as previsões daqui 168 horas  e 192 horas são pouco realistas.isto dá em termos gerais a formação da depressão termica iberica.
que venha outra previsão do gfs. e eu vou esperar pelo ecmwf que é mais consistente.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Mar 2008 às 19:32)

psm disse:


> boa tarde
> venho escrever sobre a run das 12 do gfs. é não ligar muito a ela pois as previsões daqui 168 horas  e 192 horas são pouco realistas.isto dá em termos gerais a formação da depressão termica iberica.
> que venha outra previsão do gfs. e eu vou esperar pelo ecmwf que é mais consistente.



Pois ...pois...E olha o que nos dizia  o ECMWF há 2 dias atrás:






e olha o que nos diz hoje apenas 48 horas depois:






A gente não aprende com as situações  passadas e depois dá nisto.
Descida da temperatura vai concerteza haver, mas as precipitações vão ser escassas.
E tanto que isto prometia há 2 dias.
Resta, para animar, saber que precipitações virão amanhã e quarta aí para o litoral centro e sul...
Ainda assim não perdi totalmente a esperança de sábado subir ao Gerês e vêr nevar...


----------



## filipept (17 Mar 2008 às 19:49)

Se bem que acho que não vi os modelos errarem tanto como esta temporada, ou poderá ser apenas impressão minha. E não é olhando para previsões de longo prazo (a 150h  ), mas de previsões por vezes a menos de 100h.

Ou estarei a comer queijo a mais


----------



## Agreste (17 Mar 2008 às 20:08)

Será desta?











E serão só os 1000 m? com esta depressão a puxar ar de leste (do centro da península)? Olha que não sei não...


----------



## Tiagofsky (17 Mar 2008 às 20:57)

Boas a todos!Antes de mais gostava de dizer que da mesma maneira que ficamos empolgados com uma saida excepcional, não devemos quebrar com uma saida menos positiva...Conforme a 180h nos podem por frio glaciar e quase o trenó a porta de casa também podem por uma tendência de calor tropical e temperaturas de 500000ºC e sol a perder de vista!
Da maneira que o GFS se engana, esta saída menos "atrevida" pode-se transformar novamente numa entrada fria..!Imagino que também haja meteoloucos do calor de Inverno(ai deles que apareçam aqui!) e para eles estes enganos também podem acontecer...Ponham-se na posição desses que vivem tristes pq o Verão nunca mais vai ser tórrido durante 3 meses, e vejam a desilusão que eles vão sentir qd virem que o fresquinho ainda vai apertar a sério nos próximos dias e que o GFS vai dar a ganda bolta de novo..!aiiiiiiii....!às vezes é tão bom ser mauzinho..!

"Oh God, make me good, but not yet!"

HAJA CORAÇÃO!
bem haja a tds vocês companheiros!


----------



## diogo (17 Mar 2008 às 21:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> Pois ...pois...E olha o que nos dizia  o ECMWF há 2 dias atrás:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Já estava a ficar admirado com a situação...


----------



## Gongas (17 Mar 2008 às 21:12)

E o inverno no seu final, acaba como começa...tudo isto é triste...tudo isto é fado. 

Em agosto teremos muita


----------



## olheiro (17 Mar 2008 às 22:02)

Em geito de "sueca" (jogo de cartas)

O tempo está a fazer uma "passagem" para ver se apanha a manilha seca...(ou seja a malta de tobogans às costas,com botas alpinas, cachecóis felpudos e marcação de hotel para cinco dias)...

O Ás, nãs mãos do adversário (AA), papa-nos a manilha,faz a  a vaza completa e tunga! dá-nos a Chita (4 jogos)....

De qualquer modo teremos sempre o regresso dos resistentes, daqueles que ficam com histórias para contar... e são esses que dirão a verdade  das vitórias e derrotas...

Pena tenho eu de de já me pesarem as articulações e só arriscar tais arremetidas com alguma cautela e que tantas vezes me levaram (com uns agasalhos metidos à pressa na mála do carro) a avançar à procura desse devaneio sem par na natureza.

Mas a neve que me branqueou os cabelos já aconselha alguma moderação...

De repente, descobri o gozo de ouvir uma boa história, dos que agora se aventuram, mas no bom ripanso de uma lareira


----------



## fsl (17 Mar 2008 às 22:06)

A situaçao prevista agora para 4ªfeira:


----------



## olheiro (17 Mar 2008 às 22:10)

Nota de alto de página:

Fico a aguardar os relatos e as boas fotografias dos nossos companheiros do Norte e a confirmação da ida do nosso caro "Nimboestrato" às alturas do Gerês...

Um grande abraço


----------



## Minho (17 Mar 2008 às 22:20)

E de repente foi tudo retirado...

- Anticiclone que se previa ficar uns tempos pela Islândia, regressa para os Açores, com fortes possibilidades de virmos a ter uma circulação zonal

- A nortada é uma amostra do que chegou a ser previsto

- O GFS continua da delirar a longo prazo

- O ECM, após um grande devaneio a lembrar o GFS, voltou ao seu papel de moderador de ânimos

- Até o Norte de Espanha que ia ter uma situação de neve generalizada em todo o Norte, esta está cada vez mais confinada aos sítios do costume (Burgos, Victoria, Pamplona...)

- Resta-nos ir à procissão e pedir que venha neve para o ano


@Dan, tens o avatar dessintonizado


----------



## Minho (17 Mar 2008 às 22:30)

Lince disse:


> Boas noites e flicitações a todos os menbros de Forum.
> Desde á vários meses que tenho acompanhado todos os dias o desenrolar deste Forum que na minha opinião é excelente e um complemento ás previsões do tempo que temos em Portugal.
> Vivendo numa aldeia a 1050m de altitude (Bouça dos Homens) no Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gêres e rodeado de 4 picos montanhosos: "Penameda(oeste) 1245m(,"Outeiralvo(oeste) 1306m,"Alto da costa(norte) 1296m," Outeiro maior(sul) 1416m, poderei ser muito útil na informação prestada a todos os niveis meteriológicos, principalmente na previsão de cotas de neve (na qual admito ser razoavelmente bom) modestia á parte...!
> Espero que a minha pequena contribuição venha ajudar a tornar este Forum ainda mais credivel e informativo.
> Já agora,este ultimo modelo deixa-nos com esperança de neve em cotas relativamente baixas 600-700m apartir de sábado. Eu por cá já posso contar com ela.Aguardemos os próximos desenvolvimentos...




Bem-vindo Lince 

Finalmente, ao fim de dois anos de meio de existência do fórum aparece um vizinho e logo da Bouça dos Homens 

Uma foto da Branda da Aveleira a pouco mais de 2 km da Bouça dos Homens há oito dias atrás..


----------



## Dan (17 Mar 2008 às 22:51)

Minho disse:


> E de repente foi tudo retirado...
> 
> - Anticiclone que se previa ficar uns tempos pela Islândia, regressa para os Açores, com fortes possibilidades de virmos a ter uma circulação zonal
> 
> ...



Esta situação ainda vai acabar como aquela que tivemos nos dias 19 e 20 de Março do ano passado. Apenas uns aguaceiros fracos de neve.



Minho disse:


> @Dan, tens o avatar dessintonizado



Tenho que arranjar um avatar mais primaveril


----------



## Lince (17 Mar 2008 às 23:10)

Boa noite
Não quero entrar numa onda de pessimismo,mas com estes ultimos cenários o mais provável é que essa massa de ar polar procedente do atlântico norte nos deixe algumas precipitações fracas principalmente no norte e que poderão ser de neve em cotas a rondar os 1000m. Neve a sério só no norte de Espanha "cordilheira cantábrica" como refere o meu vizinho e muito bem (já agora aproveito para felicitá-lo,talvez nos encontremos um dia...).
Eu pessoalmente nunca dei grande importância a estas massas de ar muito frias (tirando as temperaturas é claro), mas no que se refere á neve prefiro as depressões de NW  que pós frentes frias nos deixam por vezes com expessores de neve consideráveis.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mar 2008 às 23:31)

Lince disse:


> Boa noite
> Não quero entrar numa onda de pessimismo,mas com estes ultimos cenários o mais provável é que essa massa de ar polar procedente do atlântico norte nos deixe algumas precipitações fracas principalmente no norte e que poderão ser de neve em cotas a rondar os 1000m. Neve a sério só no norte de Espanha "cordilheira cantábrica" como refere o meu vizinho e muito bem (já agora aproveito para felicitá-lo,talvez nos encontremos um dia...).
> Eu pessoalmente nunca dei grande importância a estas massas de ar muito frias (tirando as temperaturas é claro), mas no que se refere á neve prefiro as depressões de NW  que pós frentes frias nos deixam por vezes com expessores de neve consideráveis.



Ainda assim o Lince deve estar com boas condições meteorológicas. A julgar por Lamas de Mouro que às 22h estava com 4ºC e Montalegre com 2,2ºC, e ambas as estações com 0,4 e 0,8mm de precipitação acumulada, quer-me parecer que ainda poderá ver alguns farrapos ainda esta noite!


----------



## psm (18 Mar 2008 às 05:59)

bom dia 
como escrevi uns dias atrás era para ter calma.
nesta ultima previsão (GFS 00)para quem gosta de neve ainda é mais pessimista.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Mar 2008 às 06:00)

olheiro disse:


> Nota de alto de página:
> 
> Fico a aguardar os relatos e as boas fotografias dos nossos companheiros do Norte e a confirmação da ida do nosso caro "Nimboestrato" às alturas do Gerês...
> 
> Um grande abraço



A minha ultima investida à neve com sucesso foi precisamente à  Branda da Aveleira no fim de semana de 26/27 de Nov. de 2005.Já postei fotos do ocorrido no respectivo tópico.Preparava-me agora para fazer o mesmo e já tinha inclusivé  alinhavado o preço e a disponibilidade das casinhas que por lá se alugam.Mas hoje ,chegaram más notícias do Norte e o que até aqui parecia  uma advecção polar consistente,parece afinal que não vai passar de um sopro suave, dum ai que mal soa e então fiz marcha-atrás e já não aluguei casa nenhuma.
Vou permanecer  alerta para sábado mas tenho já menos expectativas.Parece que mais uma vez vai-nos faltar um danoninho e em países à nossa latitude ,porca miséria que são os italianos a levar com  o mais significativo outra vez.
Haverá mais marés, concerteza.
E atenção à chuva para o centro e sul para hoje e amanhã.
Não se descartam surpresas ...


----------



## Vince (18 Mar 2008 às 09:46)

A análise sinóptica do CEAMET:



> Hoy Martes la borrasca en altura que ayer ya provocaba precipitaciones en el Norte peninsular se irá acercando al Noroeste hasta situarse sobre la vertical del Noroeste peninsular. La nubosidad asociada a esta borrasca afectará hoy al Noroeste y Norte peninsulares provocando precipitaciones que en principio no serán muy importantes pero sin descartar alguna lluvia puntual moderada. En niveles superficiales las bajas presiones quedarán muy diluidas sobre el territorio peninsular. Al Noroeste de la Península, sobre el Atlántico, se situará un potente anticiclón mientras que sobre el continente europeo se registrarán bajas presiones. En la Península los vientos comenzarán soplando del Oeste en gran parte de la Península pero rápidamente tenderán a quedar flojos sin predominio de una componente definida, siendo solamente algo más persistentes en la vertiente mediterránea. Por los flancos oriental y meridional del anticiclón discurre una circulación de vientos que llegarán primero del Norte y más tarde del Este al Cantábrico. Mañana Miércoles la borrasca en altura se desplazará hacia el Sur sobre las costas atlánticas peninsulares hasta centrarse durante la siguiente noche sobre el Suroeste peninsular. La circulación de vientos irá cambiando a lo largo del día a componente Norte, impulsada entre el anticiclón atlántico y las bajas presiones europeas, impulsando una masa de aire frío desde latitudes altas hacia el territorio peninsular e iniciándose un descenso de las temperaturas en la mitad Norte peninsular. La inestabilidad se trasladará, con esta situación, hacia el Suroeste peninsular donde se esperan precipitaciones que localmente pueden ser moderadas. Esta situación se mantendrá sin demasiados cambios el Jueves mientras que a partir del Viernes se reforzará la entrada de vientos del Norte, de mayor recorrido desde latitudes muy altas en el Atlántico Norte, por lo que la masa de aire que alcanzará a la Península será más fría y se hará más acusado el descenso de las temperaturas. También se espera que los vientos del Norte impulsen la entrada de nubosidad y la aparición de precipitaciones sobre el Norte peninsular que podrán ser en forma de nieve en muchas zonas del Norte peninsular. Durante el fin de semana se mantendrá esta situación además de la entrada en niveles altos de una vaguada inestable sobre el Mediterráneo occidental que favorecerá la aparición de precipitaciones sobre las Baleares.
> http://www.gva.es/ceamet/previsiones/previsiones.html













Esta depressão em altura, hoje sobre o noroeste e depois mais a sul trará alguma instabilidade. Mesmo aqui em Lisboa já se nota algum potencial convectivo nas nuvens, que deixarão alguns aguaceiros onde resolverem descarregar e que a norte podem ser um pouco mais fortes e eventualmente acompanhados por alguma trovoada como se vê na imagem de satélite e na previsão do Estofex.










http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## fsl (18 Mar 2008 às 12:06)

Caso esta previsao se confirme, a pluviosidade àmanhã vai ser significativa:


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2008 às 13:14)

O Accuweather está marado põe vento com rajadas de 107 km/h para Faro dia 21 e 22 

*WeatherAlarm™!
Winds 37 G(107) km/h Occurring:    Mar 21 | Mar 22*

lá vai a barraca ao ar


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 14:28)

Vem aí mais umas celulas interessantes.








Vamos lá ver 
Vitamos não desanimes


----------



## vitamos (18 Mar 2008 às 14:37)

jpmartins disse:


> Vem aí mais umas celulas interessantes.
> 
> 
> Vamos lá ver
> Vitamos não desanimes



Sim e já aqui chegaram... mas para já apenas chuva moderada de novo! Pingas grossas quase granizo, mas isto anda pelos quases...


----------



## Aurélio (18 Mar 2008 às 15:05)

Parece que aquilo que chover este mês (no Algarve) vai resumir áquilo que chover amanhã .... e depois muito sol (sem frio) até ao final do mês ... apesar de haver uma certa tendencia para uma depressão algo térmica depois das 180h, seguida de uma depressão cavada de Noroeste (num dos muitos desvaneios do GFS) !!


----------



## ACalado (18 Mar 2008 às 16:21)

esta run coloca mais frio a 850hpa mas retira toda a precipitação como previa mais uma vez tem de faltar algo  já ando a ficar farto deste país com um clima tão próprio e irritante


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2008 às 18:41)

Alerta Amarelo para os distritos de Lisboa, Setubal, Évora, Beja e Faro:
Aguaceiros localmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada!
Alerta válido entre as 2h00 e as 21h59 do dia 19 de Março.





E venham eles!


----------



## psm (18 Mar 2008 às 19:21)

boa noite 
que diferença abismal entre dois modelos matemáticos a longo prazo,vamos ver se para bem de nósque o ecmwf ganhe.
era um fim de março em cheio.


----------



## ppereira (18 Mar 2008 às 19:38)

já não acretido em grandes ocorrências para o próximo fds, 
mas os milagres são como as bruxas...
resta


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Mar 2008 às 20:12)

Predicción Especial de Semana Santa18/03/2008    Predicción para los días 19 al 24 de marzo de 2008



Días 19 y 20:

Un borrasca situada en las proximidades del Golfo de Cádiz provocará inestabilidad en el sur peninsular y área de Alborán, con chubascos y tormentas de distribución irregular que afectarán el día 19, con mayor probabilidad, al tercio occidental de Andalucía y el sur de Extremadura, y que se extenderán el día 20, a gran parte de Andalucía, área del Estrecho, Ceuta y Melilla. Es posible que de forma débil y dispersa se produzca alguna precipitación ocasional en otros puntos del tercio sur peninsular, este de Baleares y en el norte de las islas Canarias. Las temperaturas tienden a bajar en el área peninsular y Baleares, de forma más acusada en Levante, al establecerse el viento de componente Este el día 20.

Días 21, 22, 23 y 24:

Es muy probable que el día 21 se inicie, por el norte peninsular, una entrada de aire frío que se extenderá durante los días siguientes a todo el país. Ello implicará un empeoramiento generalizado del tiempo en todas las Comunidades, siendo el tercio norte peninsular la zona más afectada, con precipitaciones más intensas y de nieve en cotas bajas. En el área cantábrica los chubascos podrán ser ocasionalmente fuertes y con tormentas, y la cota de nieve podría situarse a unos 300 metros. Los chubascos, con carácter más débil y disperso, se extenderán hacia el interior peninsular siendo poco probables en la mitad sur; afectarán también a Baleares, y en Canarias podría producirse alguna precipitación débil en el norte de las islas. Las temperaturas descenderán de forma generalizada, y el viento de componente norte aumentará la sensación de frío. Poniente fuerte en el Estrecho y área de Alborán, cierzo fuerte en el Ebro y tramontana en el Golfo de León.



Advertencia importante
La fiabilidad de las predicciones es mayor al principio del  plazo de predicción y disminuye a medida que éste se aleja en el tiempo. Por eso, en este boletín especial se recoge tal incertidumbre mediante  distintos términos: “Posibilidad” o “posible” expresa el índice mas bajo de fiabilidad; “probable” o “probabilidad” se refiere a un índice notable de confianza; por fin, la ausencia de mención explícita a “posibilidad” o  “probabilidad” significa bastante seguridad en la predicción .
Nota 

Esta predicción especial se difundirá actualizada diariamente hasta el próximo día 22 de marzo. Además están a su disposición las predicciones nacionales, autonómicas y provinciales de AEMET en la página Web de AEMET (www.aemet.es) y la predicción por localidades para las capitales de todos los municipios españoles con alcance hasta siete días en la Web de AEMET y en el teléfono 807 170 365 del servicio Teletiempo.


----------



## Bgc (18 Mar 2008 às 20:58)

Venha ela que cá te esperamos de braços abertos!


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Mar 2008 às 21:05)

O mal é que eu acho que para nuestros irmanos "el tercio norte peninsular", é de Portugal para cima...Vou medir a peninsula e dividir por três para ver se calha alguma coisinha em Bragança!!!


----------



## Brigantia (18 Mar 2008 às 21:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> O mal é que eu acho que para nuestros irmanos "el tercio norte peninsular", é de Portugal para cima...Vou medir a peninsula e dividir por três para ver se calha alguma coisinha em Bragança!!!



O frio vem aí, vamos ter um fim-de-semana de Páscoa á "Natal"...
O problema é que precipitação nem vê-la...não vale a pena ter esperanças.


----------



## olheiro (18 Mar 2008 às 21:11)

O Instituto de Meteorologia Português, para amanhã dia 19, mete a metade sul de Portugal sob alerta amarelo


----------



## Gilmet (18 Mar 2008 às 21:11)

Amanha vai ser um "Bom Dia"... muito fresquinho...

Segundo o freemeteo, máxima de *9,4ºC* para o Cacem...







Máxima de *8,9ºC* para Sintra...






Algum _sleet_ no Sabugueiro...






E em Montalegre...






Cota de Neve para amanha ás 12h






Para 23 de Março, a cota de neve vai talvez aos 400m, *mas*, só na Galiza. Para o extremo norte de Portugal, deverá ficar em 700-800m...mas nesse dia, não se prevê precipitação em Portugal continental...






Bom, vamos acompanhar as evoluções...


----------



## olheiro (18 Mar 2008 às 21:13)

Dará para levar o Tobogan para a Serra da Ossa ou para Évora Monte?


----------



## ppereira (18 Mar 2008 às 21:40)

aí vem mais uma run


----------



## Levante (18 Mar 2008 às 22:00)

Eu sou da opinião que toda a chuva do mês de março no sotavento algarvio se vai resumir ao dia de amanha...E das duas uma: ou isto vai ser outro fiasco com as células a dissiparem-se antes de chegarem a terra e a largarem quantidades insignificantes...ou então vamos ter por cá a surpresa do ano. Isto porque geralmente as precipitações máximas nesta zona são geralmente inesperadas e "sub-previstas", do género flash flood. Eu não me admirava nada que se verificasse esta supresa porque, pelo que pude acompanhar, esta depressão é bastante mais estacionária e não vem acompanhada de um fluxo intenso de ventos de sueste como as anteriores depressões nesta zona. Ora, pela experiência local, geralmente não chove quando faz muito vento. E resta também esperar pela formação de células no golfo de cadiz. As condições podem, portanto, ser propicias a precipitações breves mas localmente intensas no algarve. Resta saber é so anticiclone do atlantico é forte o suficiente para "abafar" aos poucos o centro depressionário á medida que este se desloca para sul-sueste, ou se este se vai cavar à medida que ganha alguma humidade em águas ligeiramente mais quentes. A evolução desta noite parece-me determinante.


----------



## AnDré (18 Mar 2008 às 22:06)

Bem, mas enquanto o frio Pascal não vem, analisemos aquilo que está aqui mesmo à porta!

As ultimas previsões do wetteronline elegem Lisboa como o penico da Europa para o dia de amanhã!


----------



## ferreira5 (18 Mar 2008 às 22:06)

Ela vem aí...!?


----------



## StormFairy (18 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

Boas

Tenho vindo a acompanhar os niveis de precipitação previstos para a zona de Setubal. Reparei que ao longo do dia aumentaram de 6.1mm  para 9,2mm e agora 15,1mm (Freemeteo) 
Vamos ver o que acontece penso que a madrugada é decisiva.


----------



## Nuno (18 Mar 2008 às 22:14)

Para quem nao acreditava em milagres acabou de acontecer um na run das 18, bem pos tanto frioo


----------



## filipept (18 Mar 2008 às 22:17)

Esta ultima saida voltou a trazer a esperança  . O AA parece ter esticado mais para norte e ficou um pouco mais magro  .Ao longo das saidas tenho notado que a temperatura a 850 tem sido sempre favoráveis. O problema continua a ser a precipitação


----------



## Nuno (18 Mar 2008 às 22:20)

Fé malta. Agora esquecendo um pouco esses dias de frio que ai vem, a situação desta noite pode ser muito complicada para a malta do sul e centro


----------



## Minho (18 Mar 2008 às 22:37)

Só há uma única hipótese de esta situação trazer alguma surpresa para nós que  era a formação de uma depressão secundária ou satélite junto da PI devido ao frio intenso... sem isso não há precipitação para ninguém. A nível de neve e face ao panorama actual apenas a partir dos 1000 metros é que poderá haver alguma acumulação.



A mais longo prazo destaco o ECM que teve novamente um output um bocado estranho, desenhando uma depressão com uma área enorme e com pouco gradiente mais bem próprias das altas pressões....











.


----------



## ACalado (18 Mar 2008 às 23:16)

Minho disse:


> Só há uma única hipótese de esta situação trazer alguma surpresa para nós que  era a formação de uma depressão secundária ou satélite junto da PI devido ao frio intenso... sem isso não há precipitação para ninguém. A nível de neve e face ao panorama actual apenas a partir dos 1000 metros é que poderá haver alguma acumulação.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Estava mesmo a constatar isso, acho que tens razão acho que essa depressão é fictícia e aposto que na próxima run puff  já era.
quero estar enganado


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

Levante disse:


> ..... ou isto vai ser outro fiasco com as células a dissiparem-se antes de chegarem a terra e a largarem quantidades insignificantes...ou então vamos ter por cá a surpresa do ano. Isto porque geralmente as precipitações máximas nesta zona são geralmente inesperadas e "sub-previstas", do género flash flood. Eu não me admirava nada que se verificasse esta supresa porque, pelo que pude acompanhar, esta depressão é bastante mais estacionária e não vem acompanhada de um fluxo intenso de ventos de sueste como as anteriores depressões nesta zona. Ora, pela experiência local, geralmente não chove quando faz muito vento....



Boa análise.Também penso como tal.Por isso no meu anterior post terminava dizendo que não descartava suspresas para as próximas 36 horas quanto a precipitações no sul.
Quanto ao frio ele vir, vai vir... mas parece que vai ser sequinho.Ainda tenho uma réstea de esperança para dar um passeio no sábado a cotas relativamente médias.
Quanto ao pós-frio se o Europeu põe uma depressão com gradientes de pressão mínimos O GFS regressa ao bloqueio anticiclónico e afinal a seca vai continuar...








É normal a esta distância esta disparidade...


----------



## psm (19 Mar 2008 às 07:25)

bom dia 
novamente a guerra entre os dois modelos (previsões medio e longo prazo)  espero que o europeu ganhe esta guerra 
que grande fim de março seria!!


----------



## filipept (19 Mar 2008 às 09:15)

A run das 0h do GFS muito animadora para o extremo norte. A continuar a tendencia a "Aleluia" vai ser branca.

Desta vez vai ser até á ultima, a monotorizar as possíveis células que possam entrar em território PT.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2008 às 09:49)

filipept disse:


> A run das 0h do GFS muito animadora para o extremo norte. A continuar a tendencia a "Aleluia" vai ser branca.
> 
> Desta vez vai ser até á ultima, a monotorizar as possíveis células que possam entrar em território PT.



É um facto! Se tanta vez se apelou à moderação no sentido de não embandeirar em arco, agora é recomendável que também não se caia em pessimismo! O frio está a entrar bem e a precipitação parece não estar descartada... vou aguardar por esta run das 6z que está aí a estalar


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Mar 2008 às 10:15)

vitamos disse:


> ...Se tanta vez se apelou à moderação no sentido de não embandeirar em arco, agora é recomendável que também não se caia em pessimismo! ...



completamente de acordo...Logo à noite já saberemos com mais certezas  a dimensão da precipitação que acompanhará a entrada fria.
Ainda tenho esperança de ver nevar no sábado...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2008 às 10:20)

*Meteo: Chuva, vento e neve nas terras altas marcam fim-de-semana de Páscoa*

Chuva, vento forte e descida das temperaturas, com queda de neve nas terras altas, vão marcar o fim-de-semana prolongado da Páscoa, principalmente no sul de Portugal, segundo a previsão disponível no "site" do Instituto de Meteorologia.
Na região sul, a previsão para quinta-feira aponta para céu muito nublado, tornando-se gradualmente pouco nublado, vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante leste e moderado a forte (25 a 40 km/h) no litoral e nas terras altas. Os aguaceiros vão cair, em especial no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, diminuindo de frequência a partir da tarde e registando-se uma subida da temperatura máxima.
Nas regiões do Norte e Centro, o céu estará pouco nublado ou limpo e o vento soprará moderado do quadrante leste e forte nas terras altas, com rajadas até 70 km/h. Prevista está ainda uma descida da temperatura mínima, em especial nas regiões do interior. As temperaturas máximas previstas são: Porto - 18º, Lisboa - 14º e Faro - 16º.
Na sexta-feira, ocorrerão períodos de céu muito nublado, passando temporariamente a pouco nublado nas regiões Centro e Sul, com vento forte a moderado no litoral e muito forte nas terras altas. No norte, a previsão é de aguaceiros fracos.
Sábado, mantém-se a precisão de céu muito nublado, com o vento a soprar moderado de noroeste e forte com rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h nas regiões do litoral a nas terras altas. Acima dos 800 metros, os aguaceiros deverão ser de neve e acompanham a descida da temperatura máxima.
Para domingo, a previsão de nove dias feita terça-feira pelo Instituto de Meteorologia prevê melhoria do estado do tempo, contudo essa previsão deverá ser actualizada hoje. 
Os distritos de Lisboa, Setúbal, Évora, Beja e Faro estão hoje em alerta Amarelo, o terceiro mais grave de uma escala de quatro, devido à previsão de aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoadas.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2008 às 10:21)

Oki, já saiu o suficiente da Run por agora e eu vou dar aqui um mero achego pessoal mas queria deixar isto assente. É a minha opinião resultante da minha interpretação e por isso não passa disso mesmo: Uma opinião . 

Por esta run, olhando a tendência comparativa dos últimos dias e respectiva evolução continuo a achar que tudo é possível! O IM aponta uma cota de neve de 800 metros para sábado. É razoável fazê-lo, porque quando o ar frio começar a entrar os modelos apontam precipitação, e embora a temperatura a 850hPa ainda esteja nos ínicios daquilo que vai descer, permitirá que as primeiras precipitações de sábado tragam neve aos "locais tradicionais" a norte!
De reparar que depois segundo o GFS vamos ter chuva estendida a todo o país no sábado quando o frio ainda não entrou totalmente. Ora o que eu acho: aquilo que o freemeteo por exemplo já aponta, neve para a Serra da Estrela... enfim pode ser interessante mas até aqui poderemos assistir a uma situação que nã fugiria ao lógico, não fosse o ano menos branco que temos assistido nas cidades serranas. Ora acho que será um fim de semana bem braquinho na Guarda e talvez na Covilhã e só tenho pena de este fim de semana fazer o trajecto inversoa  caminho de Lisboa 

Agora permitam-me que diga o que é para mim mais interessante nesta run do gfs: é que perante o frio bem vincado que entra Domingo e que para nosso azar acontece em simultâneo com o fim da precipitação, chamou-me a atenção a aproximação de uma faixa de precipitação ao longo da costa. Se essa aproximação se verificasse (as hipóteses são diminutas) mas se se aproximasse aí sim as cartas seriam baralhadas e poderia haver uma lotaria de cotas e locais estranhos, para fenómenos estranhos (pelo menos algum sleet a cotas muito baixas).

E pronto é o que acho desta run!


----------



## filipept (19 Mar 2008 às 10:22)

A precipitação parece ser a grande incognita. No entanto, são já várias saídas com a cota por volta dos 300/400m, isto no extremo norte, onde poderá ocorrer algumas surpresas .


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 10:42)

Bom dia 

Com muita "pena" minha o tempo não me permite colocar as meus "parcos" conhecimentos por escrito tanto quanto eu gostaria neste forum que muito gosto 
No entanto existem 4 saídas diárias do GFS todas elas com muitas possibilidades, sendo ainda que também a saída principal não passa de uma posíbilidade, e isto, para além de outros modelos que todos conhecemos e outros ainda.

Logo, creio todos sem excepção têm leituras diferentes dos modelos, pelo que também os mais optimistas ou negativistas com maior ou menor grau de conhecimento devem ser respeitados e não levados a uma menor participção no fórum, por quem comenta saída atrás saída com comentários que acabam por fazer o mesmo sentido (nenhum) dos que têm dúvidas; senão vejamos o que vale comentar agora que vai nevar se ontem se dizia que iria estar seco...!
Por mim falo ... só sei que nada sei, e do tempo menos ainda.... 

Comentemos todos, ajudando-nos mutuamente; assim sim credibilizamo-nos e ao fórum também.

Quanto aos modelos, mantenho as minhas convicções, dos meus últimos posts 

(Desculpem o testamento


----------



## LUPER (19 Mar 2008 às 12:15)

Será que já alguem reparou que a iso -5 vai entrar no Continente na Primavera? Acham normal?


----------



## rozzo (19 Mar 2008 às 12:23)

LUPER disse:


> Será que já alguem reparou que a iso -5 vai entrar no Continente na Primavera? Acham normal?



sim, acho normal, pouco frequente sim, mas normal... 
nao vejo aqui motivo para pegar em argumentos para a teoria do arrefecimento global


----------



## HotSpot (19 Mar 2008 às 12:24)

LUPER disse:


> Será que já alguem reparou que a iso -5 vai entrar no Continente na Primavera? Acham normal?



Não é normal mas também não é inédito.

Mas uma visita destas nunca se rejeita


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2008 às 12:40)

Pelo menos desde 2004 que tem acontecido todos os anos. O que talvez não seja normal é ter a primeira entrada duma iso -5ºC só em Março.


----------



## Vince (19 Mar 2008 às 12:45)

LUPER disse:


> Será que já alguem reparou que a iso -5 vai entrar no Continente na Primavera? Acham normal?



Curiosamente há um ano atrás a Primavera começou exactamente dessa forma, não entrou a -5, mas pouco faltou no dia 22, parece até haver algum padrão em anos anteriores. E estou convencido que desta vez também não entrará mais do que o ano passado, embora este ano a situação seja bem mais interessante se se confirmar. Há um ano o AA estava mais forte. 

*20-22 Março 2007, 850hPa (ANO PASSADO)* 






Há um ano atrás, esta mesma semana era bastante fria na Europa Ocidental. Seguiu-se depois um mês de Abril muito quente em quase toda a Europa, esperemos que a história não se repita.

*Anomalia de temperatura na Europa, 18-24 Março 2007:*


Dan disse:


> Uma semana fresca na Europa Ocidental.



*Anomalia de temperatura na Europa, 1-7 Abril 2007:*


Dan disse:


> A primeira semana de Abril foi bem fresca aqui na Península.


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2008 às 12:46)

Eu espero é que a meteorológica iso -5, seja como a sua prima da certificação, a prima 9000! 

Por um fim de semana de QUALIDADE TOTAL


----------



## dgstorm (19 Mar 2008 às 14:41)

Temos ali alguma chuvinha para aqui ! 
Será que é desta que caiem alguns floquinhos ao fim de nao sei quantos anos


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2008 às 16:12)

Caros amigos: Á medida que sai a run das 12 z mantenho a minha opinião!

Estamos no fio da navalha, e se não vejo a cereja a aparecer no cimo do bolo, ao menos também não vejo a escangalhar de run para run... e eu ainda acredito que a cereja seja trazida a horas!

A precipitação mantém-se para sábado e vai cobrir as serras de um manto branco (assim se espera) 

A banda de precipitação que se aproximava no domingo está mais perto um nadinha e mais intensa

:assobio:


----------



## jpmartins (19 Mar 2008 às 16:56)

Concordo Vitamos.


----------



## ppereira (19 Mar 2008 às 16:59)

Sábado às 19h00 








Que brutal....

sábado vai ser o dia todo a 
 e aolhar para o seu


----------



## ppereira (19 Mar 2008 às 17:00)

ppereira disse:


> Sábado às 19h00
> 
> 
> 
> ...



era isto que eu queria mostrar:


----------



## ppereira (19 Mar 2008 às 17:01)

ppereira disse:


> era isto que eu queria mostrar:



irra que não acerto:

a olhar para o CÉU


----------



## vitamos (19 Mar 2008 às 17:14)

ppereira disse:


> era isto que eu queria mostrar:



Essa questão da hora também é importante...

Não se trata das 19horas... não tenho a certeza mas penso que é a contabilização do periodo 13h-19h e isto vai coincidir com a tarde e com a entrada do frio. Este "comboio de precipitação" provavelmente não atrasa... seria bom que ficassem restinhos para a noite e aí penso que seria muito mais interessante.

Anyway e á luz do existente ATÉ AO MOMENTO mantenho:

-Sábado como dizes a "olhar para o céu!" nas serras e aí se olharem para o céu cuidado com os flocos brancos a baterem na testa (em Bragança penso que idem)

-Domingo os restantes a olharem para o céu nomeadamente na faixa costeira à espera de um milagre difícil de acontecer


----------



## ppereira (19 Mar 2008 às 17:23)

vitamos disse:


> Essa questão da hora também é importante...
> 
> Não se trata das 19horas... não tenho a certeza mas penso que é a contabilização do periodo 13h-19h e isto vai coincidir com a tarde e com a entrada do frio. Este "comboio de precipitação" provavelmente não atrasa... seria bom que ficassem restinhos para a noite e aí penso que seria muito mais interessante.
> 
> ...




Sim...
tens razão é sempre bom dizer que isto se trata de precipitação acumulada.
mas não obstante a probabilidade de queda de neve está lá.

a minha previsão pessoal é que a partir do início da tarde de sábado a queda de neve é mais provável (isto não quer dizer que ocorra alguma acumulação no solo).

se ainda ocorrer precipitação na noite de sábado para domingo então aí sim é vê-la a acumular nos carros, relva, telhados, estrada, etc..etc...

que saudades...


----------



## LUPER (19 Mar 2008 às 17:26)

:assobio:

A coisa está a compor-se, vamos ver se forma uma baixa térmica.


----------



## ouresmeteo (19 Mar 2008 às 17:30)

Alerta do Norte de Portugal


----------



## Dan (19 Mar 2008 às 17:45)

Uma ideia do que poderá acontecer no próximo fim-de-semana.

Seguimento da entrada de norte de 19 e 20 de Março do ano passado.
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-marco-2007-a-852-37.html

Com fluxo de norte a precipitação é sempre escassa.


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 20:01)

Boa noite,

E se a precipitação para a noite de Domingo fosse assim


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 20:07)

Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> E se depois da neve que hoje caiu no Alentejo a precipitação para a noite de Domingo fosse assim



Caio neve hoje no alentejo amigo Santos ?


----------



## Rog (19 Mar 2008 às 21:21)

Estão a fazer seguimento no topico de previsão e alertas... de preferência a façam no seguimento.
Os últimos posts foram movidos para o Seguimento de Março..


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 21:52)

Heee lááá  a anomalia negativa tá bruta na faixa Atlântica.


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 21:56)

É impressao minha oh pos ainda mais frio? Bem agora nao se vao poder queixar de neve, pois esta run pos alguma neve. Vem ai muito frio e gelo


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 22:07)

Nuno disse:


> É impressao minha oh pos ainda mais frio? Bem agora nao se vao poder queixar de neve, pois esta run pos alguma neve. Vem ai muito frio e gelo



Esta run de facto e muito boa


----------



## filipept (19 Mar 2008 às 22:09)

Uma pessoa fica com medo de dizer o que seja, devido ás experiencias anteriores, mas a 66-72 horas (do começo) do evento com um cenário destes é quase de malucos. A -4 a 850hpa chega bem ao centro do país. A precipitação parece ter aumentado.  
Existe no entanto algum desfazamento entre a temperatura a 500hpa e 850hpa para ser prefeito. Mas a acontecer as previsões entraria para o album de recordações do meteopt.com 

P.S: Não esquecer que quase tudo é possível, a análise continuará a ser saída após saída, nada está garantido.


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Mar 2008 às 22:13)

Tenho receio das cordilheiras do norte de Espanha...


----------



## psm (19 Mar 2008 às 22:15)

boa noite 
desculpem virar um bocado do tema neve,mas o que eu quero e a maioria de nós, é o que vem a médio prazo no europeu espero eu!é muita chuvinha


----------



## dgstorm (19 Mar 2008 às 22:16)

Uma coisa... a manter-se este cenario... e para quem percebe mais disto... se chover temos neve a que alturas ?


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2008 às 22:17)

Vamos aguardar pelos ensembles, mas de facto esta run foi bastante boa
Isto vai ser até á última...


----------



## filipept (19 Mar 2008 às 22:29)

dgstorm disse:


> Uma coisa... a manter-se este cenario... e para quem percebe mais disto... se chover temos neve a que alturas ?



Eu não queria abusar, mas a haver precipitação na madrugada de Sábado pra Domingo, digamos, 100m ou talvez menos  (com estes dados, aqui para a zona)


----------



## ferreira5 (19 Mar 2008 às 22:32)

Não queros ser do contra...mas acho que vai cair tudo em Espanha...


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2008 às 22:34)

dgstorm disse:


> Uma coisa... a manter-se este cenario... e para quem percebe mais disto... se chover temos neve a que alturas ?



Na minha opinião e depois de ver esta saída a cota andará por volta dos 900/1000m na manhã de Sábado baixando durante a tarde até aos 600/700m. A grande esperança é o fim da tarde de Sábado. No Domingo a cota será ainda mais baixa mas a precipitação será escassa ou mesmo nula...

Mas vamos aguardar pelos ensembles e pelas próximas saídas...ainda está tudo um pouco incerto...


----------



## dgstorm (19 Mar 2008 às 22:38)

filipept disse:


> Eu não queria abusar, mas a haver precipitação na madrugada de Sábado pra Domingo, digamos, 100m ou talvez menos  (com estes dados, aqui para a zona)



Era o cenario perfeito !


----------



## filipept (19 Mar 2008 às 22:40)

Para as zonas afectadas é animador,






O ideal seria ver isto estendido a todo a território  mas se acontecer tal como está já é uma sorte para nós aqui em PT


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 22:52)

Vistas as coisas ao pormenor parece interessante


----------



## Gilmet (19 Mar 2008 às 22:53)

Bem, sem duvida mais uma _run_ bastante optimista...

E, se não houver precipitação... há mais frio, do seco






Mas, a precipitação rodeia-nos...






Previsões bastante animadoras, já a "um prazo mais curto"


----------



## dgstorm (19 Mar 2008 às 22:54)

Mais uma pergunta... 
Essa entrada corresponde a que temperaturas ao nivel do solo ?


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Mar 2008 às 22:55)

Ehehe!Amanha já rumo "em busca da neve" lá p cima p a minha casota em Tras os Montes!  Devo fazer uma incursao no sabado ate à sanábria ou até onde a neve me deixe ir!Se bem que também Montalegre não está fora de opção ou Manzaneda!Agr com a A24 é um tirinho!Mas a julgar por esta ultima run,fico mm por casa a ver a neve cair lá fora!


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 22:56)

dgstorm disse:


> Mais uma pergunta...
> Essa entrada corresponde a que temperaturas ao nivel do solo ?



tens aki um exemplo 

na madrugada de sábado para domingo o noroeste de Portugal vai estar abaixo dos 0ºc


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 22:57)

Vai haver surpresas


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Mar 2008 às 23:00)

dgstorm disse:


> Mais uma pergunta...
> Essa entrada corresponde a que temperaturas ao nivel do solo ?



Cerca de 8 ou 9ºC ou até menos um pouco, dependendo do perfil(adiabático seco ou húmido)que assumir a ascensão..!


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Mar 2008 às 23:02)

Respondendo agr ao post do Spirit, naturalmente que de noite é bastante mais frio e concordo bem contigo...!As temperaturas que eu indiquei são naturalmente temperaturas diurnas..


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 23:04)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Cerca de 8 ou 9ºC ou até menos um pouco, dependendo do perfil(adiabático seco ou húmido)que assumir a ascensão..!



eu diria muito menos do que 8ºc ou 9ºc na madrugada de sabado para domingo, bem perto dos 0ºc no litoral e negativos para o interior 

Fizemos o post ao mesmo tempo  exacto as diurnas serão mais altas


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Mar 2008 às 23:04)

Mas que rico inicio de Primavera upa upa vai haver rambóia da grossa  :assobio:


----------



## migueltejo (19 Mar 2008 às 23:05)

Ena,adorava ver nevar aqui no ribatejo,a ultima vez que nevou ca na zona foi em 2006,quando nevou praticamente em todo o país.Ja tenho saudades e era altamente


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 23:07)

Alguém sabe a que horas saem os ensembles tou ansioso para ver os membros


----------



## Brigantia (19 Mar 2008 às 23:07)

Já viram os ensembles, grande saída Todos os membros apontam para precipitação na madrugada de Domingo


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

Era so para dizer que apartir do fim da tarde de sexta o vento vai ficar moderado a forte com rajadas entro os 50 e 60 km\h..Horaa toda agente sabe o que isto quer dizer, nao saiam de casa  Vai ser de cortar mesmo agora a serio, vai ser um wind chiil pontente


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 23:09)

se o ukmo tivesse razão 







NOGAPS


----------



## Tiagofsky (19 Mar 2008 às 23:11)

spiritmind disse:


> eu diria muito menos do que 8ºc ou 9ºc na madrugada de sabado para domingo, bem perto dos 0ºc no litoral e negativos para o interior
> 
> Fizemos o post ao mesmo tempo  exacto as diurnas serão mais altas



Fiz as minhas contas de temperatura ao nível do solo segundo este diagrama que eu uso para Poluição Atmosférica e para análise de dispersão de poluentes..a partir deste diagrama pode-se estimar muitas coisas, desde o ponto de orvalho ao nível de base de nuvens,temperaturas etc..não sei se já era do vosso conhecimento, mas deixo aqui postado o link do diagrama em si, e de uma breve explicação de como se trabalha com ele...Para além disso, também tem uma escala interessante que relaciona a pressão com a altitude..Para aqueles que ainda têm alguma dificuldade em entender a que altitude(mais ou menos!!) são os 850hPa e os 500hPa, tem aqui uma bela ajuda! Espero que seja util!

Diagrama:
http://www.eos.ubc.ca/courses/atsc201/BrooksCole/MetSciEngr/BlankSoundings/Emagram.GIF 
Explicação:
http://www.aos.wisc.edu/~hopkins/aos100/stuve.htm


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 23:12)

spiritmind disse:


> se o ukmo tivesse razão
> 
> Companheiro spritimind vai haver muitas surpresas, o vento ai na tua zona vai andar na ordem dos 45km\h com rajadas entro os 65 km\h...Gelo..Eu tenho chuva ao final da tarde uns simpáticos 3 m ...


----------



## Santos (19 Mar 2008 às 23:18)

Santos disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> E se a precipitação para a noite de Domingo fosse assim



Pois é ... ou ilusão, veremos...


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 23:22)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Fiz as minhas contas de temperatura ao nível do solo segundo este diagrama que eu uso para Poluição Atmosférica e para análise de dispersão de poluentes..a partir deste diagrama pode-se estimar muitas coisas, desde o ponto de orvalho ao nível de base de nuvens,temperaturas etc..não sei se já era do vosso conhecimento, mas deixo aqui postado o link do diagrama em si, e de uma breve explicação de como se trabalha com ele...Para além disso, também tem uma escala interessante que relaciona a pressão com a altitude..Para aqueles que ainda têm alguma dificuldade em entender a que altitude(mais ou menos!!) são os 850hPa e os 500hPa, tem aqui uma bela ajuda! Espero que seja util!
> 
> Diagrama:
> http://www.eos.ubc.ca/courses/atsc201/BrooksCole/MetSciEngr/BlankSoundings/Emagram.GIF
> ...



Bem interessante desconhecia 
já agora podem dizer-me os links para os modelos regionais HIRLAM pois formatei o pc e os bookmarks foram atras


----------



## ACalado (19 Mar 2008 às 23:24)

Nuno disse:


> spiritmind disse:
> 
> 
> > se o ukmo tivesse razão
> ...


----------



## Nuno (19 Mar 2008 às 23:26)

spiritmind disse:


> Nuno disse:
> 
> 
> > oxalá que sim frio vou ter agora neve terei de esperar pois quando se trata de precipitação os modelos não lidam muito bem com ele mas tb não quero muito vento pois por estas bandas vento com neve não conjugam la muito bem


----------



## StormFairy (20 Mar 2008 às 00:11)

Voltando aos acontecimentos a curto prazo,

Estofex ás 21.42h   :

To the south, axis of low geopotential is present from northern Mediterranean to southern Iberian Peninsula, where upper cut-off low will remain quasi-stationary. In the range of this cut-off low, neutral to unstable lapse rates are expected, and thunderstorms are forecast to go on. Weak vertical wind shear will not support organized convection

Hoje foi vê-las passaar  será que amanhã a coisa cai aqui pertinho ?


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2008 às 01:10)

StormFairy disse:


> Voltando aos acontecimentos a curto prazo,
> 
> Hoje foi vê-las passaar  será que amanhã a coisa cai aqui pertinho ?




Não.
 O que tinha de cair aí ,se não caiu hoje ,azar teu, porque há relatos de surpresas ,as tais que aqui foram conjecturadas, num local bem perto de ti,e que vieram a concretizar-se.Grandes  Acontecimentos.
Os Media hoje, entre outras enormidades de ignorância  jornalística disseram que o mau tempo dirige-se do sul para norte.(neve no NW alentejano!!!!!em vez de queda intensa de granizo, etc,etc)...
enfim já estámos habituados.
Mas ,efectivamente as condições de instabilidade desaparecerão paulatinamente do sul e por outros factores totalmente diversos, aparecerão no Norte.
Já programei para sábado um itenerário condizente com o que a situação ,julgo eu,irá merecer.
Depois de avanços e recuos das inúmeras saídas nestes ultimos dias ,parece que a entrada fria virá.
O Pormenor é que ainda não estará defenido.
Mas sábado partirei de manhãzinha .
Poderei até regressar de mãos vazias.
Mas o facto de estar  nesta expectativa é já de si excitante.


----------



## rijo (20 Mar 2008 às 01:25)

*Mau tempo: Granizo cai em várias zonas do Alentejo*



> Évora, 19 Mar (Lusa) - Várias zonas do Alentejo foram hoje fustigadas pelo mau tempo, incluindo a queda de granizo, mas sem registo de consequências graves, disseram à agência Lusa fontes dos bombeiros.
> 
> A queda de granizo foi registada nas zonas de Pinheiro da Cruz (Grândola) e Aljustrel, Moura, Serpa e Ferreira do Alentejo, no Distrito de Beja.
> 
> ...



19 de Março de 2008, 22:51


----------



## Gongas (20 Mar 2008 às 01:33)

Malta qual a probabilidade de queda de neve no sabado a noite na regiao centro???
Afinal a temperatura mesmo descendo, nunca será para valores próximos de zero( excepto nas terras altas, claro, onde deverá ser negativo).


----------



## Tiagofsky (20 Mar 2008 às 01:36)

Jizz!no site das estradas de portugal indica que na torre há 5 mins atrás estavam -6ºC e nos Piornos -5ºC!!! no alto do marao indica -1ºC!


----------



## StormFairy (20 Mar 2008 às 02:01)

Os Media hoje disse:
			
		

> Eu vi na TV as previsões para amanhã, achei estranho e consultei:
> A run das 18h indica alguma precipitação para a minha zona só durante a madrugada, FREEMETEO também não prevê chuvas para aqui, Meteoblue idem,  o IM idem.
> De Sul para Norte não vai nada... faz lembrar a história do Pedro e do Lobo,algum dia até dizem a verdade e ninguém lhes dá importância.
> Parece que estão a falar de algo insignificante, de forma gratuita.


----------



## Bgc (20 Mar 2008 às 02:11)

A génese dos fenómemos a sul e a norte é diferente, tal como referiu o nimboestrato.


----------



## Fil (20 Mar 2008 às 02:52)

Acho que vai ser um fim de semana de desilusões, neve decente e acumulável só se for na noite de sexta para sábado e nas terras altas. Depois vem muito frio mas seco, com poucas probabilidades de precipitação. Acho que já é mais que sabido que a humidade com vento de norte fica toda retida na Cordilheira Cantábrica e nas várias serras existentes no norte de Espanha, por isso é que nos mapas de precipitação do GFS a previsão varia quase sempre entre os 0,1 e os 1 mm, o que corresponde mais ou menos à probabilidade de uma nuvem solitária soltar umas gotas ou flocos efémeros e muito localizados, isto baseado na minha experiência aqui em Bragança. 

As setas indicam a intensidade e a direcção do vento (Sábado 18Z):






A ver amanhã o que diz o Hirlam, mas acho que vai ser um cenário parecido com a entrada de finais de Janeiro e finais de Março do ano passado como o Dan já referiu, quem se lembra sabe muito bem o que se passou 

Espero que São Pedro me surpreenda, por uma vez neste inverno.


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 04:21)

Antes de me ir deitar não posso deixar de colocar isto aki. esta run meteu mais precipitação. Será que os deuses da neve estão connosco pelo menos uma vez este inverno


----------



## nimboestrato (20 Mar 2008 às 07:10)

Bons dias.
Aconteça o que acontecer ( quanta precipitação e que cota de neve iremos registar no sábado aqui a norte?) não quero deixar passar em claro este facto que eu considero digno de registo:
Há 9 dias  o GFS apontava já para  esta entrada de Norte.E insistiu sempre nela.
Há 9 dias ( em 11 de Março) já assim rezavam estas crónicas :






Na altura, muitos de nós lá dizíamos que era mais um delírio, um devaneio daqueles a que estámos habituados.
Acontece que 9 dias depois e a apenas 48 horas da data em questão,nesta   última  saída  as diferenças são espantosamente diminutas:







Não há dúvida que depois deste episódio vou continuar a espreitar os modelos    
a longo prazo:- Então não é que eles às vezes  ,mesmo a tal  distância, acertam?


----------



## filipept (20 Mar 2008 às 09:31)

O GFS tem sido bastante persistente ao longo das saídas, e em termos de neve a madrugada de sábado para domingo promete, para o norte cotas muito abaixo do normal, e para o centro cotas médias, o sul terá um pouco mais altas, mas coloca precipitação para o sábado ao fim da tarde em todo o país.
Fil o Hirlam já me deixou ficar mal este ano várias vezes, em previsões de curto prazo.

Está a sair a run das 6h aguardemos


----------



## rogers (20 Mar 2008 às 09:41)

Para o IM a cota de neve não ultrapassa (para baixo claro...) os 800m?! Estarão eles a serem cautelosos ou precisos?


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2008 às 09:53)

Eu penso que precisos, mas um dos factores que torna a meteorologia extremamente interessante é o factor surpresa e é com esse que contamos para sábado e domingo. Não seria a primeira vez
Venha ele  e se possível com um bocadinho mais de


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 10:45)

neve...venha é mais percepitação


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2008 às 11:20)

O ventinho está por aí.


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2008 às 11:20)

Vamos ver o que isto vai dar..os ensembles  continuam a optimistas...











Pessoal onde se podem consultar os outputs do modelo Hirlam?


----------



## filipept (20 Mar 2008 às 11:42)

Brigantia este é o endereço para a página antiga do INM, que depois de muita pressão em espanha voltaram a disponibilizar alguns dados do hirlam.

http://www2.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2008 às 12:12)

filipept disse:


> Brigantia este é o endereço para a página antiga do INM, que depois de muita pressão em espanha voltaram a disponibilizar alguns dados do hirlam.
> 
> http://www2.inm.es/web/infmet/modnum/hirlam.html




Obrigado Filipept


----------



## ppereira (20 Mar 2008 às 13:26)

o IM já voltou a baixar a cota para os 800 m



"A partir de sexta-feira, o território do Continente, será afectado 
por uma massa de ar frio e instável. Consequentemente, o vento soprará de Norte, com intensidade nas terras altas, e deverão ocorrer aguaceiros no Norte, que no Sábado se estenderão até ao Alto Alentejo principalmente nas terras altas e que serão sob a forma de neve acima dos 800 metros."


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 13:54)

ppereira disse:


> o IM já voltou a baixar a cota para os 800 m
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas mas estes senhores do IM já se decidiam pois se formos a descritiva dizem isto

Aguaceiros, com maior probabilidade de ocorrência nas Regiões
Norte e Centro e que serão de neve acima dos 1000 metros.


----------



## boneli (20 Mar 2008 às 14:01)

Boa tarde.

Aqui pelo Norte o céu continua limpo..apesar de se sentir um vento frio Norte continua um dia maravilhoso.
Estive a vêr o site do INM de Espanha e existe um alaerta amarelo para aregião da Sanábria, que será a zona Montanhosa mais próxima de Portugal e tRás os Montes...O INM Português no meu ponto de vista esta a "jogar" um pouco na espectativa e só amanhã é que poderemos ter algumas certezas relativas ao dia de Sábado..De facto vê-se na imagem de satélite uma massa de ar frio vinda do Norte da Europa a dirigir-se para a Peninsula Ibérica..só falta saber de que forma irá atingir..continuo com esperanças que apesar de não haver uma grande precepitação ela ira existir e a cotas mais baixas do que o normal...falta saber qual das duas previsões (Portuguesa mais cautelosa ou Espanhola mais presistente  e animadora para nós) estará mais correcta...

Abraço


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2008 às 15:34)

O Freemeteo está a retirar a chuva para este lados, cada vez a previsão é de menos chuva, 2.4mm.


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 15:50)

Esta run confirma neve para sábado a tarde norte e centro cotas medias 











Era uma catástrofe gfs mudar a 48h. se mudar mais vale mandar os pCS para o lixo


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2008 às 15:54)

Está run está aumentar um pouco a precipitação para o fim da tarde de Sábado. Eu continuo a achar que o momento decisivo dar-se-á por essa altura...















O próprio CliM@UA também já meteu um pouco de precipitação para a madrugada de Domingo. Pode ser um bom sinal


----------



## Bgc (20 Mar 2008 às 15:54)

O céu tem estado tão limpo e, aparentemente com tão pouca vontade de mandar algo cá para baixo que me custa um pouco a acreditar nesses valores de precipitação. Se bem que, quando é para mudar e virar, isto vira rápido 


E EU QUERIA TANTO!!


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2008 às 16:29)

O INM já lançou avisos para esta zona...



> *Riesgo Bajo - Zamora* Elaborado: jueves 20 de marzo de 2008 a las 17:20:01
> Validez: domingo 23 de marzo de 2008 a las 00:00:00
> Nivel de riesgo bajo
> *Fenómeno  Acumulación de nieve: 5 cm *Ámbito Geográfico Sanabria
> ...




Fonte: © aemet


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 16:44)

Bem isto fazendo as continhas e partindo do principio  que não me enganei as cotas para sábado a tarde seriam assim:











NORTE






CENTRO


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2008 às 16:48)

Será desta??


----------



## vitamos (20 Mar 2008 às 16:57)

spiritmind disse:


> Bem isto fazendo as continhas e partindo do principio  que não me enganei as cotas para sábado a tarde seriam assim:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Mar 2008 às 17:00)

Eu continuo com expectativas moderadas, pois tenho o exemplo de situações anteriores semelhantes em que a precipitação ficou quase toda retida nos montes espanhois...mas espero que desta vez seja diferente.
Uma questão: será que o GFS tem em conta a orografia do norte de Espanha quando faz previsões de precipitação?


----------



## undertaker (20 Mar 2008 às 17:01)

ola a todos mais uma vez.desculpem a minha longa ausencia ok.pelo que estive a ver parece que vamos ter alguma animaçao finalmente nest fim de inverno.agora podem-me dizer qual vai ser a cota de neve para sabado e domingo aqui no norte de portugal tou um bocado impaciente?


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2008 às 17:04)

spiritmind disse:


> Bem isto fazendo as continhas e partindo do principio  que não me enganei as cotas para sábado a tarde seriam assim:
> 
> 
> NORTE
> ...



Parecem-me cotas bastante optimistas, seguindo outras tabelas e folhas de  cálculo as cotas serão um pouco superiores(+150/200m)...
Espero que seja esse site a ter razão...


----------



## jpmartins (20 Mar 2008 às 17:09)

De que lado estará a razão qt à precipitação para Domingo




ou


----------



## Brigantia (20 Mar 2008 às 17:31)

O IM prevê precipitação para Bragança para Domingo...


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2008 às 17:35)

Brigantia disse:


> O IM prevê precipitação para Bragança para Domingo...



Pois parece que sim
Se este evento fosse na terça ou quarta é que era... Volto para Bragança na segunda


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 19:12)

Brigantia disse:


> Parecem-me cotas bastante optimistas, seguindo outras tabelas e folhas de  cálculo as cotas serão um pouco superiores(+150/200m)...
> Espero que seja esse site a ter razão...



Exacto tb me parece valores muito optimistas mas foi o que as tabelas ditaram aquando a introdução dos valores que vi no gfs.... pode ser que seja um bom pressagio


----------



## psm (20 Mar 2008 às 19:26)

boas
espero que o europeu a longo prazo vença esta"guerra" de modelos matemáticos,pois a vir, seria espectacular.e para bem do norte de portugal que está em seca severa.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 19:30)

Peço desculpa foi só para assanhar as imaginações mais sensiveis  era neve há cota -500 a -1000.


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 19:53)

Mário Barros disse:


> Peço desculpa foi só para assanhar as imaginações mais sensiveis  era neve há cota -500 a -1000.



Pois o pior é que precipitação a essa hora não existe


----------



## dgstorm (20 Mar 2008 às 20:45)

Mário Barros disse:


> Peço desculpa foi só para assanhar as imaginações mais sensiveis  era neve há cota -500 a -1000.



Nao é um bocado exagerada esta entrada ?


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 20:50)

dgstorm disse:


> Nao é um bocado exagerada esta entrada ?



É coisa de Russos andam sempre avançados no tempo


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Mar 2008 às 21:02)

Amanhã será o dia D!!!


----------



## dgstorm (20 Mar 2008 às 21:19)

ferreira5 disse:


> Amanhã será o dia D!!!



Desde que nao seja 'D' de desilusao !


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 21:33)

Ai vem mais uma run 
Espero que venha freskinha e molhadinha


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 21:39)

Haaaa onde anda o magano do AA heinnn  (GFS) então agora que a percepitação devia começar a a diminuir e o calor a aparecer é que ele se vai embora tchiii malandro  alguma instabilidade nortadas e humidades baixas é que nos espera pelo menos os próximos 10 dias.





P.S: Quem sabe neveee :assobio:


----------



## ACalado (20 Mar 2008 às 21:49)

Esta run parece fotocopia com a anterior apenas com uma excepção meteu um pouco mais de frio a 500hpa 

















penso que já não vai fugir muito do que esta modelado


----------



## dgstorm (20 Mar 2008 às 21:57)

A Chuva de domingo deve ter medo aos foguetes portugueses... fica do outro lado da fronteira


----------



## Bgc (20 Mar 2008 às 22:41)

spiritmind, good news


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2008 às 22:46)

O pessoal do freemeteo anda a sonhar muito, neve para Braga e Porto no dia 24.
 Acham possivel?
Vejam aqui:
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2742032&la=18
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2735943&la=18


----------



## dgstorm (20 Mar 2008 às 22:49)

MSantos disse:


> O pessoal do freemeteo anda a sonhar muito, neve para Braga e Porto no dia 24.
> Acham possivel?
> Vejam aqui:
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2742032&la=18
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2735943&la=18



UI


----------



## Gilmet (20 Mar 2008 às 22:55)

MSantos disse:


> O pessoal do freemeteo anda a sonhar muito, neve para Braga e Porto no dia 24.
> Acham possivel?
> Vejam aqui:
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2742032&la=18
> http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2735943&la=18



Neve para Braga com 11ºC e para o Porto com 13ºC, só se a neve acontecer antes daquela GRANDE subida de temperatura

Para o Cacem, prevem chuva, mas com uma temperatura algo agradavel

http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2270503


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2008 às 22:57)

Gilmet disse:


> Neve para Braga com 11ºC e para o Porto com 13ºC, só se a neve acontecer antes daquela GRANDE subida de temperatura
> 
> Para o Cacem, prevem chuva, mas com uma temperatura algo agradavel
> 
> http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=1&gid=2270503



Pois... Eu tambem acho um pouco estranho, deve ser um erro qulaquer...(OU ENTÃO NÃO)


----------



## miguel (20 Mar 2008 às 23:05)

E para Setubal chuva com 5/6ºC ainda que muitooo pouca
http://www.freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&gid=2262963&la=1


----------



## Gongas (20 Mar 2008 às 23:34)

Atençao: também previsao de *neve para Viana do Castelo *para segunda-feira


----------



## Bgc (20 Mar 2008 às 23:36)

Aquilo não é neve, é "possibilidade de chuva ou saraiva"! Não é bem a mesma coisa, ao invés daquilo que o jornalista luso gosta de "impingir"!


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 23:38)

O Norte vai ver neve nas boas tudo depende agora é da percepitação acho que o frio já não tiram só vão meter mais ou manter... vai ser 2006 para o norte...pessoal preparem as maquina fotográficas...hehehe,


----------



## Bgc (20 Mar 2008 às 23:39)

Refiro-me à previsão para o Porto!


----------



## Bgc (20 Mar 2008 às 23:41)

Havendo frio, parece-me que é sempre possível haver neve. A dúvida é mesmo a precipitação, mas essa é a incógnita sempre que há frio à partida! 

Por isso acho um pouco antagónico dizer "vai haver neve na boa" e a seguir "há frio, depende é da precipitação" 

Haja fé!


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2008 às 23:42)

Bgc disse:


> Aquilo não é neve, é "possibilidade de chuva ou saraiva"! Não é bem a mesma coisa, ao invés daquilo que o jornalista luso gosta de "impingir"!


Para Braga dia 24 de Março (freemeteo):
Neve fraca de manhã,  parcialmente nublado com possibilidade de chuva durante o dia. Céu parcialmente nublado no fim da noite.

De qualquer das formas não acredito nesta previsão...


----------



## Bgc (20 Mar 2008 às 23:43)

Sim, eu referia-me ao Porto quando falava de chuva/saraiva


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Mar 2008 às 23:46)

É só uma amostra e não esquecer que o vento virá de norte/nordeste


----------



## Vince (20 Mar 2008 às 23:59)

Vai ser o habitual duelo entre o frio e a precipitação, há uma micro-janela de oportunidade em que no último instante com precipitação a cota estaria nuns 300m no Minho, isto para sábado, que a partir daí a temperatura aos 500hpa é sempre a subir mas descendo o frio à superficie mas já sem pinga de precipitação. Mas 0,18mm em 6 horas não é precipitação, é quase vapor de água dos modelos  Mas haja esperanças, há sempre espaço para surpresas e a situação é capaz de ser a mais interessante do ano para além dos sitios e altitudes do costume a norte.


----------



## Santos (21 Mar 2008 às 00:02)

Mário Barros disse:


> É só uma amostra e não esquecer que o vento virá de norte/nordeste



Cuidado Mário Barros, o vento vem de NOROESTE !!!! passando a Norte, é substancialmente diferente
Daí a percipitação no centro de Espanha


----------



## StormFairy (21 Mar 2008 às 00:29)

Passa-se alguma coisa com o site do IM ??

Estive a ver os alertas para hoje e amanhã para Espanha, a legenda não bate certo com os amarelos assinalados para HOJE. GIRONA está a amarelo no mapa mas na legenda são várias as localidades em amarelo.

Acabei de falar com o meu filho que está em LLoret de Mar, diz-me que esteve um dia bom, foram á praia "na boa" 
Agora vejo alerta amarelo para ICE & SNOW.

Não bate certo com as temperaturas do Freemeteo  nem do MeteoBlue as minimas estão acima de 0ºC.

ou eu que estou a ver mal ? 

Edit : Já bate a bota com a perdigota nas legendas mas a minha duvida das temperaturas permanece.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 00:33)

StormFairy disse:


> Passa-se alguma coisa com o site do IM ??
> 
> Estive a ver os alertas para hoje e amanhã para Espanha, a legenda não bate certo com os amarelos assinalados para HOJE. GIRONA está a amarelo no mapa mas na legenda são várias as localidades em amarelo.
> 
> ...



Vai haver uma descida repentina das temperaturas a partir de amanhã á noite


----------



## StormFairy (21 Mar 2008 às 00:40)

Mário Barros disse:


> Vai haver uma descida repentina das temperaturas a partir de amanhã á noite



 Mas ainda assim, essa baixa de temperatura, não deveria estar "prevista" ou assinalada no Freemeteo ou no Meteoblue ? 

Obrigado pela atenção


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2008 às 00:45)

StormFairy disse:


> Mas ainda assim, essa baixa de temperatura, não deveria estar "prevista" ou assinalada no Freemeteo ou no Meteoblue ?
> 
> Obrigado pela atenção



Isso agora depende de região para região o frio que ai vem será essencialmente para norte e centro  e vão ser essencialmente as temperaturas máximas que se vão "resentir" mais...enquanto que as mínimas tambem irão descer mas a diferença não será tanta como nas máximas.


----------



## Gongas (21 Mar 2008 às 01:43)

ui, a partir de sabado a tarde muita neve vem ai para o norte e centro norte, com mínimas tão baixas se chover vai haver neve desde o litoral ao interior.


----------



## Vince (21 Mar 2008 às 09:58)

O seguimento, previsões e alertas da situação dos próximos dias passa a ser feita em tópico dedicado:

 Seg.Especial Nortada - Frio e Neve - 22 a 25 Março 2008


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Mar 2008 às 14:54)

A partir de amanhã é sempre a subir ou então não vamos lá ver  :assobio: tá tudo muito fresh.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Mar 2008 às 16:49)

E pronto, foi a despedida deste estranho Inverno que ficou por cá mais 2 ou 3dias!

Até ao fim de Março, é mesmo tudo a subir! Tempo estável, com temperaturas máximas entre 20ºC a 25ºC.

Mas é uma periodo temporário, Abril vai trazer muita instabilidade, logo no início, com muita chuva e vento! E depois?! Depois.. Praia! Até Outubro, ou não.. 

Que venha calor a mais daqui em diante, para que no próximo Inverno sejamos compensados com tempo frio.


----------



## dgstorm (24 Mar 2008 às 00:19)

Parece que temos outra entrada para o dia 31... vamos la ver o que sai dali, possivelmente nada, mas pronto !


----------



## LUPER (24 Mar 2008 às 01:10)

Paulo H disse:


> E pronto, foi a despedida deste estranho Inverno que ficou por cá mais 2 ou 3dias!
> 
> Até ao fim de Março, é mesmo tudo a subir! Tempo estável, com temperaturas máximas entre 20ºC a 25ºC.
> 
> ...



Onde é que irão fazer essas temperaturas? Em Castelo Branco? Hummm, só se for debaixo do ar condiconado ou em frente à lareira


----------



## Brigantia (24 Mar 2008 às 01:18)

dgstorm disse:


> Parece que temos outra entrada para o dia 31... vamos la ver o que sai dali, possivelmente nada, mas pronto !



Esta pelo menos traz precipitação com força, mas ver para crer...






:assobio::assobio:


----------



## ACalado (24 Mar 2008 às 02:14)

Boa noite parece que mais uma vez ficamos presos ao gfs mais uma para se repetir a historia


----------



## Paulo H (24 Mar 2008 às 10:47)

LUPER disse:


> Onde é que irão fazer essas temperaturas? Em Castelo Branco? Hummm, só se for debaixo do ar condiconado ou em frente à lareira



Luper, apenas referi que até ao fim de Março vamos com certeza atingir os 20ºC em Portugal Continental. Eu não arriscava o contrário..

Referi também que o mês de Abril avista-se muito instável, mas infelizmente não espero que se repita o episódio do fim-de-semana com neve a cotas médias e que tanto nos alegrou com excelentes reportagens fotográficas, verdadeiras aventuras! É bom ver os níveis de participação no forum aumentarem quase exponencialmente nestas ocasiões e apesar de ser fim-de-semana festivo.

Espero que esteja errado, mas penso mesmo que esta estabilidade actual se arraste mais 2 dias que o previsto (como que por inércia anticiclónica), e depois sim virá muita chuva e vento.

Não entendo como prevêm neve a cotas médias para dia 1 Abril com 4-8ºC (noite) e 12º-16º (dia), só se a Humidade Relativa estivesse abaixo de 40% o que duvido, e estivesse bastante frio nos 850hPa, só há temperaturas negativas nos 700hPa. Mas a ver vamos, estamos a falar de previsões a mais de 180h onde tudo falha, e se falo assim é porque quero que a minha previsão falhe redondamente! 

Abraço


----------



## Weatherman (25 Mar 2008 às 10:41)

Previsão para amanhã para Espanha: Neve entre os 600 e os 1300 metros será? e em Portugal?


> Predicción
> 
> EN GALICIA SE ESPERAN CHUBASCOS DEBILES A MODERADOS QUE SE EXTEN-
> DERAN A LO LARGO DEL DIA AL RESTO DE LA MITAD NORTE Y PUNTOS DE
> ...


Fonte:AEMET


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 10:54)

O cenário para o final de Março/ Início de Abril está verdadeiramente caótico em termos de previsão segundo os principais modelos! Começou nova guerra GFS/ECM:

GFS (1 de Abril)










E o ECM (1 de Abril)











Tudo a ver...


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 11:02)

Weatherman disse:


> Previsão para amanhã para Espanha: Neve entre os 600 e os 1300 metros será? e em Portugal?
> 
> Fonte:AEMET



Hum... duvido... mas de facto há uma ligeira "re-entrada" fria que reparei agora no gfs. No entanto acho a cota da AEMET optimista... O GFS mostra algo que não deverá baixar dos 1500/1600 metros. Anyway nunca se sabe...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Mar 2008 às 11:44)

O ECM manda o anticiclone para o meio do Atlântico/Gronelândia e o GFS manda-o para cima da Escandinávia  não passaremos dos 25ºC tão cedo...


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 11:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> O ECM manda o anticiclone para o meio do Atlântico/Gronelândia e o GFS manda-o para cima da Escandinávia  não passaremos dos 25ºC tão cedo...



25º no extremo Sul do País, pq aqui por cima essas temperaturas se chegarem em Junho será muito bom.

Este mês de Abril vai ser muito chuvoso e com uma boa dose de frio à mistura.


----------



## meteo (25 Mar 2008 às 11:48)

LUPER disse:


> 25º no extremo Sul do País, pq aqui por cima essas temperaturas se chegarem em Junho será muito bom.
> 
> Este mês de Abril vai ser muito chuvoso e com uma boa dose de frio à mistura.


se chegarem em Junho ? xeee que exagero 
em Maio no máximo teremos 25 graus..não falha


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 11:57)

meteo disse:


> se chegarem em Junho ? xeee que exagero
> em Maio no máximo teremos 25 graus..não falha



A média das máximas aqui no meu brugo é de 17.1 em Março, e este mês tenho andado quase todos os dias bem abaixo disto. Pessoalmente penso que os 22º que o freemeteo e outros coisas da net anunciam para Sabado, irão ficar reduzidos a 18º com muito boa vontade.


----------



## vitamos (25 Mar 2008 às 16:59)

Estive agora a ver algumas previsões (freemeteo, accuweather...) e parece não ser de descartar a possibilidade de neve (ou pelo menos sleet) nas terras altas do norte e centro para amanhã. Certamente que o pessoal das serras estará atento!


----------



## Vince (25 Mar 2008 às 18:45)

A conversa que não tinha a ver com as previsões foi movida para o Clima de Portugal, continuemos lá:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/monitoramento-clima-de-portugal-2008-a-1810-new-post.html


----------



## Lince (25 Mar 2008 às 19:12)

vitamos disse:


> Estive agora a ver algumas previsões (freemeteo, accuweather...) e parece não ser de descartar a possibilidade de neve (ou pelo menos sleet) nas terras altas do norte e centro para amanhã. Certamente que o pessoal das serras estará atento!



 O meteogalicia prevê para amanhâ precipitação intermitente e que será de neve acima dos 1000 metros. (pessoalmente prefiro ver as previsões no meteogalicia devido á minha localização geografica,acertam sempre mais do que o nosso INM.)
Durante o dia de hoje as temperaturas variaram entre os 3º e os 7º,neste momento estou com 3,7º e está a chover miudinho.
Se houver novidades amanhâ certamente esterei aqui para relatá-las.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2008 às 19:23)

Lince disse:


> O meteogalicia prevê para amanhâ precipitação intermitente e que será de neve acima dos 1000 metros. (pessoalmente prefiro ver as previsões no meteogalicia devido á minha localização geografica,acertam sempre mais do que o nosso INM.)
> Durante o dia de hoje as temperaturas variaram entre os 3º e os 7º,neste momento estou com 3,7º e está a chover miudinho.
> Se houver novidades amanhâ certamente esterei aqui para relatá-las.



Bem, se aos 1050m chove miudinho, lá no alto da peneda-gerês deve estar a nevar miudinho!

Por aqui, o céu está com boa abertas e estão 11,3ºC.


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 20:06)

Observando a imagem de satelite, diria que os modelos estão a colocar pouca precipitação.


----------



## Lince (25 Mar 2008 às 20:07)

É interessante verificar que o INM (espanhol ) prevê para amanhâ na galicia nevadas apartir dos 900m pondo mesmo em alerto amarelo o noroeste e sul galelo,eu estando em Portugal mas mesmo colado ao sul galelo olho para o INM (português) e nem sequer vejo nehuma previsão de neve, pois nós po cá temos montanhas com mais de 1400m. Será que a fronteira também conta nestas "coisas " da meteorologia; será que a neve precisa de passaporte para passar a fronteira;mas agora já nem isso lá pedem...?
Alguém me pode explicar em quem confiar?
Os meus amigos lá de Bragança também devem estar confusos pois as previsões são iguais para aquela zona do Pais.


----------



## filipept (25 Mar 2008 às 20:22)

Lince disse:


> É interessante verificar que o INM (espanhol ) prevê para amanhâ na galicia nevadas apartir dos 900m pondo mesmo em alerto amarelo o noroeste e sul galelo,eu estando em Portugal mas mesmo colado ao sul galelo olho para o INM (português) e nem sequer vejo nehuma previsão de neve, pois nós po cá temos montanhas com mais de 1400m. Será que a fronteira também conta nestas "coisas " da meteorologia; será que a neve precisa de passaporte para passar a fronteira;mas agora já nem isso lá pedem...?
> Alguém me pode explicar em quem confiar?
> Os meus amigos lá de Bragança também devem estar confusos pois as previsões são iguais para aquela zona do Pais.



Pois é Lince, por vezes devem-se esquecer do sitema montanhoso que existem cá para cima, com várias montanhas acima dos 1000m.


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 22:08)

Esta saida do gfs ainda volta a retirar mais calor do fds, quando lá chegarmos está reduzido a nada.


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Mar 2008 às 23:54)

Que acham de fazermos algo como isto aqui neste tópico?Assim para 3 ou 4 dias..!E tb se punham temperaturas, acho que era uma maneira rapida e facil de expormos as nossas previsoes!


----------



## Tiagofsky (25 Mar 2008 às 23:55)

Esta até pode ser uma previsão (muito pouco rigorosa) do que se passará amanha!


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Mar 2008 às 02:06)

Num post meu da passada quinta-feira fiz referência aqui, que o cenário pós-entrada fria apresentava acentuadas discrepâncias entre os diversos modelos e que nada era seguro a partir de terça (hoje).Mas formulava votos para que o ECMWF (modelo europeu) se aproximasse à realidade, já que anunciava chuvas generosas para todo o Continente mas com incidência mais no interior  norte que é onde faz mais falta.
Pois bem,chegados aqui,o que assistimos? Os valores totais da precipitação adjacentes à entrada fria foram fracos,como se sabe e agora chuva, apenas alguma e confinada ao Minho e Douro Litoral para os próximos 2, 3 dias para depois o Anticiclone regressar ao que tudo indica e em força.
Mais uma vez neste Inverno o ECMWF recua e revê radicalmente a sua previsão encostando-se ao GFS.
As chuvas generosas e abundantes que tantas vezes aqui são anunciadas como
quase certas e que em tantas regiões do interior norte são bem precisas ,pois parece que vão ter que esperar.
Inverno,Inverno só para o Lince que está a NW e "nas alturas"...


----------



## psm (26 Mar 2008 às 07:25)

bom dia

parece que os dois modelos estão em sintonia.

o nosso AA é uma autentica carraça, não larga este canto do mundo.


----------



## LUPER (26 Mar 2008 às 08:46)

psm disse:


> bom dia
> 
> parece que os dois modelos estão em sintonia.
> 
> o nosso AA é uma autentica carraça, não larga este canto do mundo.





Que modelos é que vcs estão a ver? Devo andar a ver mal eu, pq não vejo AA nenhum em cima de nós, , daqui a 3 ou 4 dias falamos.


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Mar 2008 às 11:01)

LUPER disse:


> :
> 
> Que modelos é que vcs estão a ver? Devo andar a ver mal eu, pq não vejo AA nenhum em cima de nós, , daqui a 3 ou 4 dias falamos.



Parece não restarem dúvidas que a partir de segunda-feira teremos outra vez o nosso arqui-inimigo AA bem em cima de nós segundo os ECMWF ,GFS  E outros.













Tomara Luper dar-te razão daqui a 3, 4 dias... mas infelizmente não me parece que tal possa vir a acontecer...


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2008 às 11:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> Parece não restarem dúvidas que a partir de segunda-feira teremos outra vez o nosso arqui-inimigo AA bem em cima de nós segundo os ECMWF ,GFS  E outros.
> 
> Tomara Luper dar-te razão daqui a 3, 4 dias... mas infelizmente não me parece que tal possa vir a acontecer...



Embora seja à partida um elo fraco e o avançar das previsões possa mostrar algo mais "interessante", lá para a frente, quem sabe... Mas esta visita do AA  vem talvez lembrar que apesar de tudo estamos na Primavera, e também é agradável alguns dias daquilo a que muitos chamam "o bom tempo"


----------



## LUPER (26 Mar 2008 às 11:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> Parece não restarem dúvidas que a partir de segunda-feira teremos outra vez o nosso arqui-inimigo AA bem em cima de nós segundo os ECMWF ,GFS  E outros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Repara como saida após saida os modelos vão adiando o AA, agora já só é para segunda feira, mas já esteve marcada a visita para o fds. A ver vamos se ele realmente aparece ou não.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2008 às 13:07)

A partir de Segunda parece que chega o AA e com ele calor ....
Depois o tempo o dirá ... mas existe uma tendencia crescente para que tenhamos alguma chuva após o dia 5 Abril !!


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Mar 2008 às 13:13)

Aurélio disse:


> A partir de Segunda parece que chega o AA e com ele calor ....
> Depois o tempo o dirá ... mas existe uma tendencia crescente para que tenhamos alguma chuva após o dia 5 Abril !!



Já estou como o Luper o AA vai acabar por ser adiado no Inverno é o frio na Primavera/Verão é o AA e o calor...


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2008 às 13:15)

Porque é que as previsões não indicam qualquer sinal de chuva nem a 10 dias, nem a 15 dias? 

Será que apenas o GFS e os seus mapas tem essa ideia 

Fontes: weather.yahoo.com

http://weather.yahoo.com/regional/POXX.html

Fonte: http://www.accuweather.com/world-forecast-15day.asp?partner=accuweather&traveler=0&locCode=EUR|PT|PO009|FARO&metric=1


----------



## vitamos (26 Mar 2008 às 13:57)

Aurélio disse:


> Porque é que as previsões não indicam qualquer sinal de chuva nem a 10 dias, nem a 15 dias?
> 
> Será que apenas o GFS e os seus mapas tem essa ideia
> 
> ...



Bom, viste a run do gfs das 0h? Pergunto isto porque há uns tempos que ando desconfiado que as previsões desses sites sãoa ctualizadas diriamente e penso que o GFS será uma das fontes. Se as runs do GFS das 0h e das 6h forem substancialmente diferentes então pode ser essa uma explicação! Se não os sites utilizam outros critérios de previsão! ISto apenas uma possível explicação


----------



## Aurélio (26 Mar 2008 às 14:16)

vitamos disse:


> Bom, viste a run do gfs das 0h? Pergunto isto porque há uns tempos que ando desconfiado que as previsões desses sites sãoa ctualizadas diriamente e penso que o GFS será uma das fontes. Se as runs do GFS das 0h e das 6h forem substancialmente diferentes então pode ser essa uma explicação! Se não os sites utilizam outros critérios de previsão! ISto apenas uma possível explicação



Vi ... mas o que acho curioso é que ja não é primeira vez que isso acontece. 
O Accuweather já venho desconfiado que as previsões sejam relativamente ao dia anterior ...não sei a que horas do dia anterior eles se baseiam ... mas achei muito estranho, mesmo se fosse de ontem não haver qualquer previsão de chuva por eles (aqui para faro)

Quanto ao weather.yahoo.com, não sei, deve ser por eles usarem outra fonte de informação por mim desconhecida ... porque acho estranho que nem para a Madeira haver sinal de chuva o que contradiz claramente o GFS !!

Talvez os MODERADORES saibam !!


----------



## meteo (26 Mar 2008 às 19:45)

ui ui,maximo quarta vem ai o calor


----------



## LUPER (26 Mar 2008 às 21:32)

meteo disse:


> ui ui,maximo quarta vem ai o calor



Já vai na quarta-feira?


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Mar 2008 às 21:47)

Até quarta ainda passa muita água no moinho..!Mas calor...não creio mesmo..!


----------



## LUPER (26 Mar 2008 às 22:33)

A saida das 18 do gfs continua a retirar calor.......


----------



## LUPER (26 Mar 2008 às 22:47)

E no 2 painel dirão vcs que delirou de vez , sim o GFS está a modelar aquela entrada fria para meados de Abril, não era suposto meter calor????


----------



## Tiagofsky (26 Mar 2008 às 23:52)

Eu estou com o Luper...Ainda n está tudo terminado...


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 00:21)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Eu estou com o Luper...Ainda n está tudo terminado...



A procissão ainda vai no adro.


----------



## squidward (27 Mar 2008 às 01:23)

secalhar o "verdadeiro Inverno" está para vir em Agosto...


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2008 às 10:55)

Siga a dança...

Em tom descontraído ontem o LUPER foi referindo um facto que é inegável... calor a ser adiado... e dizer que ele vem mesmo quarta ainda não é certo... PArece ser claro que o anticiclone exercerá a sua influÊncia mas não da forma abrasadora como se parecia estar a desenhar ao início...

PAra este fim de semana o frio vai voltar a visitar-nos... de dia para dia, mais um nadinha... 

O segundo quadro do GFS esse já sabemos que são delírios... e mais uma vez, uma pândega de frio e neve 

No entanto eu não mandava esta ideia totalmente para o lixo... certo que estes delírios são habituais, mas pelo menos, e se bem se lembram, esta Páscoa ainda vimos um pouco das barbas do PAi Natal... ou seja, o GFS delirou, obviamente não acertou no explendor máximo da loucura, mas na tendência não falhou de facto...

Situação a acompanhar como sempre... aqui no sítio do costume!


----------



## rbsmr (27 Mar 2008 às 11:14)

Ainda sou um bocado "verde" (Sporting não obrigado!) nestas coisas, qual é a fiabilidade das previsões do Weather Channel? O nosso IM acerta mais vezes nestas coisas (o que é nacional é bom?!).

http://br.weather.com/weather/local/POXX0039

Edição:
Vi na wikipedia que o weather channel baseia as previsões no GFS - logo se todos dizem que o *GFS delira* o weather channel pouco vale!
O artigo na Wikipedia do GFS fiz que Weather Underground, AccuWeather, The Weather Channel, MetCheck, Weatheronline, TheWeatherOutlook. and Weather.com.au são baseados nele!
Serão sites a evitar, então!
Pessoalmente, gosto muito da Meteorologia Aeronautica que compila vários recursos europeus.

Mais vale o "made in EU"!:


----------



## rbsmr (27 Mar 2008 às 11:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Já estou como o Luper o AA vai acabar por ser adiado no Inverno é o frio na Primavera/Verão é o AA e o calor...



Não consigo interpretar totalmente este quadro. Qual o significado da escala colorida (vento??? m/s - metros por segundo???)


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2008 às 11:19)

rbsmr disse:


> Ainda sou um bocado "verde" (Sporting não obrigado!) nestas coisas, qual é a fiabilidade das previsões do Weather Channel? O nosso IM acerta mais vezes nestas coisas (o que é nacional é bom?!).
> 
> http://br.weather.com/weather/local/POXX0039



Resposta de um tipo também ainda "verde" (Mas Sporting incluído  )

- Cada centro de "previsões" baseia as suas previsões nos modelos que entender...

- O nosso IM baseia também a sua informação em modelos de previsão LOCAL, mais adaptados às características do nosso país do que modelos de previsão GLOBAL!

Daí ser normal o nosso IM ter uma informação mais acertada ao nível da previsão que certos sites internacionais...


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 11:49)

Mais uma saida e mais frio, o normal dirá a maior parte.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2008 às 12:59)

É verdade *Luper* ... completamente fora do normal .... aliás nesta altura do ano já era suposto termos temperaturas da ordem dos 30º , o que comprova que estamos já em arrefecimento global !!!! 

Agora a sério ... o mês de Março é o mês mais inconstante em termos de temperaturas ... pois quando temos uma situação de NW/Nort/Nordeste apanhamos com o ar frio que ainda reside nesta altura nas latitudes mais a norte, originando temperaturas máximas de 16º no sul, e quando temos uma entrada de ventos de leste/sueste puxa os ventos já de Africa que nesta altura em alguns sitios já tem temperaturas da ordem dos 30 ou + ºC, originando na peninsula ibérica temperaturas da ordem dos 26º nesta altura do ano!!

Por favor desmintam-me se estiver incorrecta a minha análise !!
O mês de Abril também costuma ter o mesmo cenário !!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2008 às 13:18)

Boas noticias para o Mário Barros e para o Luper !!

Abril vai seguir a linha de Março ou seja vai continuar a ser mais fresco do que é habitual .... e ao mesmo tempo chuvoso/bastante chuvoso como ilustram as imagens:

Temperatura em (K):





Precipitação (Europa):






Precipitação (Global):


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 13:46)

Aurélio disse:


> É verdade *Luper* ... completamente fora do normal .... aliás nesta altura do ano já era suposto termos temperaturas da ordem dos 30º , o que comprova que estamos já em arrefecimento global !!!!
> 
> Agora a sério ... o mês de Março é o mês mais inconstante em termos de temperaturas ... pois quando temos uma situação de NW/Nort/Nordeste apanhamos com o ar frio que ainda reside nesta altura nas latitudes mais a norte, originando temperaturas máximas de 16º no sul, e quando temos uma entrada de ventos de leste/sueste puxa os ventos já de Africa que nesta altura em alguns sitios já tem temperaturas da ordem dos 30 ou + ºC, originando na peninsula ibérica temperaturas da ordem dos 26º nesta altura do ano!!
> 
> ...




Aurélio, o clima do Algarve e sul, coñheço eu muito bem, não preciso de médias para nada, ou não tivesse vivido ai até 96. Em Março já se fazia praia com alguma regularidade, e em Abril era quase certo, ou quem não se lembra das páscoa na Praia? Maio é um mês já de Verão, e os restantes meses eram calor até fartar. Nos últimos anos nada disso se tem passado, sempre que ai estou, é raro o dia que a pessoa sente vontade verdadeira de tomar banhos de sol na Praia, pois o vento e por vezes a temperatura do ar e do mar, deixam muito a desejar.

Isto não se trata de ser "frigorifico", trata-se sim de analisar os factos reais e não aquilo que nos querem impingir. Diz-me há quantos anos não és obrigado a sair de casa à noite para ir dormir na rua ou praia?


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2008 às 13:54)

A ideia que tenho das temperaturas nesta altura são as noites ainda frias e os dias já quentes (>20ºC).
Começo a ficar convencido Luper e pelo que os modelos mostram, realmente é bem possível que a temperatura na primavera irá estar abaixo da média.


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 14:05)

jpmartins disse:


> A ideia que tenho das temperaturas nesta altura são as noites ainda frias e os dias já quentes (>20ºC).
> Começo a ficar convencido Luper e pelo que os modelos mostram, realmente é bem possível que a temperatura na primavera irá estar abaixo da média.



A minha previsão que coloquei no topico da Primavera indica isso mesmo, vamos a ver se cumpre ou não. 

Reparem na forte possibilidade de termos um forte sistema depressioário em Abril que deixará muita águas nos nossos campos. E muita neve acima dos 1400m


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2008 às 14:10)

jpmartins disse:


> Começo a ficar convencido Luper e pelo que os modelos mostram, realmente é bem possível que a temperatura na primavera irá estar abaixo da média.



Não é preciso ficares convencido, estamos efectivamente abaixo da média no mês de Março, é isso que virá nos relatórios mas que podes já confirmar aqui clicando nalgumas localidades de Portugal:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_90temp.shtml

Ninguém põe isso em questão. Agora estar abaixo ou acima da média não tem que ser normal ou anormal ao fim de um mês que se seguiu a vários meses acima da média. Tem a importância que tem, um mês. 

Se de facto os modelos continuarem com este padrão, e eu até acredito que sim, aí já temos algo mais substancial, vá lá, dois meses mais fresquinhos já não será mau. Mas daí até dizer que isto vai ser assim até ao verão e que nem 25ºC vamos ter e mais não sei o quê ( foi com afirmações destas que começou a discussão aqui há dias) afirmar isso com tanto à vontade é que me parece de todo prematuro.... Para já parece que temos mais 2 semanas sem calor, depois logo se vê.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2008 às 14:15)

LUPER disse:


> Aurélio, o clima do Algarve e sul, coñheço eu muito bem, não preciso de médias para nada, ou não tivesse vivido ai até 96. Em Março já se fazia praia com alguma regularidade, e em Abril era quase certo, ou quem não se lembra das páscoa na Praia? Maio é um mês já de Verão, e os restantes meses eram calor até fartar. Nos últimos anos nada disso se tem passado, sempre que ai estou, é raro o dia que a pessoa sente vontade verdadeira de tomar banhos de sol na Praia, pois o vento e por vezes a temperatura do ar e do mar, deixam muito a desejar.
> 
> Isto não se trata de ser "frigorifico", trata-se sim de analisar os factos reais e não aquilo que nos querem impingir. Diz-me há quantos anos não és obrigado a sair de casa à noite para ir dormir na rua ou praia?



Luper .... eu sei o que estás a tentar dizer, e compreendo o que queres dizer, e sei perfeitamente o tempo que tem feito aqui nos ultimos anos, ou melhor desde que nasci, pois vivo aqui desde que nasci, e a ideia do clima que tenho aqui no Algarve é a seguinte:
1)No Algarve e no Sul temos tido cada vez verões mais longos não necessariamente mais quentes e secos;
2) Quando o verão é demasiado longo, ou seja, o calor chega demasiado cedo, em  Julho e Agosto temos supresas como tivemos nos ultimos anos (ultimos dois anos creio);
3) A maior diferença que tenho observado em relação ao Verão é que o mês de Maio tem-se juntado ao Verão e isso tem acontecido ano após ano;
4) Outono e Inverno desde 96, ou mesmo após 91, tem sido cada ano mais seco que o outro, talvez com a excepção de 1 ou outro ano (talvez 2001) ... creio que as unicas duas excepções tenham sido talvez 96 ou 97 e 2001!!
5) O numero de dias de chuva tem caído imenso tendo valido claramente em certos anos, as chamadas "flash floods", e este é um ano em que isso notou-se claramente!!

Luper eu sei que tu não és um "frigorifico" pois os frigorificos não falam  e até gosto das tuas opiniões pois são engraçadas. A diferença de opinião e sua aceitação é propicio de uma democracia e tenho muito orgulho que assim seja!!

Já agora concordas com os gráficos que coloquei???? eu sei que são apenas tendências mas concordas com elas ???


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2008 às 14:23)

LUPER disse:


> Reparem na forte possibilidade de termos um forte sistema depressioário em Abril que deixará muita águas nos nossos campos. E muita neve acima dos 1400m



Já há 2 semanas que falámos na mudança de padrão que o próprio indice NAO reflecte muito bem. Mas mais uma vez estamos básicamente num ainda muito curto periodo quase de compensação depois duma brutal monotonia de predomínio das altas pressões durante demasiado tempo. Se o NAO continuar assim negativo durante mais algum tempo, ainda bem, também o merecemos que fartos de anticiclone estávamos nós.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2008 às 14:31)

Mais uns gráficos que encontrei para o mês de Abril:

Pressão (anomalias):







Precipitação (algo dispar dos outros modelos):


----------



## jpmartins (27 Mar 2008 às 15:24)

Vince disse:


> Não é preciso ficares convencido, estamos efectivamente abaixo da média no mês de Março, é isso que virá nos relatórios mas que podes já confirmar aqui clicando nalgumas localidades de Portugal:
> 
> http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/global_monitoring/temperature/weur_90temp.shtml
> 
> Ninguém põe isso em questão. Agora estar abaixo ou acima da média não tem que ser normal ou anormal ao fim de um mês que se seguiu a vários meses acima da média. Tem a importância que tem, um mês.



Sim Vince concordo plenamente, mas quando me referia a baixo da média é relativamente à tendência de Março, se verificar nos próximos meses de primavera. Março já todos nós sabemos que estamos abaixo da média. 
Qual é a vossa explicação para tal?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Mar 2008 às 15:53)

Boas malta...

Parece que dia 29 deste mes vamos acabar com trovoadas durante a tarde...
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn4811.png
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn6011.png



É preparar para caçar umas visto que vao ser formaçoes localizadas..


----------



## vitamos (27 Mar 2008 às 16:39)

Bem estranha run do GFS! Eh pah oh LUPER estás a marcar pontos 

Mais uma vez o frio intensifica-se para o fim de semana!
MAis uma vez o calor adia mais um dia!

MAs a maior variação prende-se com a força do anticiclone que nas 6 horas que nos separam da anterior run, foi violentamente catapultado  e resolveu ir treinar o seu Inglês para terras de sua majestade!

Eu que sou um leigo nisto acho que isto poderá tornar muito interessante tudo o que possa vir em termos de sistemas depressionários, existe ali algum calor a formar-se a sul de Portugal, hum... não sei! Venham os especialistas MeteoPT agora opinar


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 16:48)

vitamos disse:


> Bem estranha run do GFS! Eh pah oh LUPER estás a marcar pontos
> 
> Mais uma vez o frio intensifica-se para o fim de semana!
> MAis uma vez o calor adia mais um dia!
> ...




Bem, afinal parece que mais uma vez o calor está a ser adiado. Devo ser eu que ando a fazer umas rezas. 

Falando mais a sério, o sistema depressionário que já falei está lá no 2º painel, sigam-no bem e atentem como ele vai ser modelado.


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 16:54)

Malta de Bragança, quero ver as fotos desse nevão de Domingo, ok?


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2008 às 17:07)

É verdade ... esse sistema depressionário já aparece antes das 180h formando-se entre os Açores e a Madeira sendo o seu comportamento ainda uma grande incógnita, dependendo tudo do posicionamento do AA que aparenta ir querer migrar para terras de sua majestade ou então para a Gronelândia, abrindo caminho para uma entrada de depressões vindas de Sudoeste....
Para mim o que é mais curioso é que essa depressão aparenta existir na sua fase inicial apenas em altitude, isto porque não existe na sua fase inicial precipitação!!

Creio ser uma situação a ir acompanhando com muita calma, mas parece uma condição proporciona aos primeiros dias de aguaceiros e trovoadas de Abril!!

Alguém sabe o que é um z200 ou z700, os modelos apresentam pela primeira vez anomalias este ano ... nisso, acompanhado pela existencia de precipitação algo abundante agora para Abril !!!


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2008 às 17:23)

jpmartins disse:


> Sim Vince concordo plenamente, mas quando me referia a baixo da média é relativamente à tendência de Março, se verificar nos próximos meses de primavera. Março já todos nós sabemos que estamos abaixo da média.
> 
> Qual é a vossa explicação para tal?



Uma vulgar variabilidade climática de Portugal dada a sua localização geográfica, sempre sujeita a situações que fogem à tradicional normalidade. Eu não atribuo uns meses de Inverno mais quente ao aquecimento global tal como não atribuo uma Primavera mais fresca a um arrefecimento.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 17:39)

LUPER disse:


> Malta de Bragança, quero ver as fotos desse nevão de Domingo, ok?



What?!
Sabes que para nevar é preciso que estejam menos que os amenos 14ºC registados hoje em Bragança!
Sempre quero ver essas fotos então.

Eu continuo a achar que a temperatura está bastante agradavel para a época. Não está nem calor nem frio. Está óptimo para uns jogos de matrecos no relvado da fcul!






Será que Bragança tem uma altitude acima dos 2500m?


----------



## Paulo H (27 Mar 2008 às 17:49)

Vince disse:


> Uma vulgar variabilidade climática de Portugal dada a sua localização geográfica, sempre sujeita a situações que fogem à tradicional normalidade. Eu não atribuo uns meses de Inverno mais quente ao aquecimento global tal como não atribuo uma Primavera mais fresca a um arrefecimento.



Estou plenamente de acordo! Eu penso que se trata do tempo normal para a época, estamos em Março ainda! E a seguir, "Abril águas mil", ou "Abril ainda a velha queima o carril"! De acordo com o passado que percorri, encontro este mês de Março perfeitamente dentro do normal, em qualquer mês uma variação de temperatura média +/-0.5ºC é normalissima!


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 17:55)

AnDré disse:


> What?!
> Sabes que para nevar é preciso que estejam menos que os amenos 14ºC registados hoje em Bragança!
> Sempre quero ver essas fotos então.
> 
> ...



 Deves viver num planeta diferente tu


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 17:56)

Paulo H disse:


> Estou plenamente de acordo! Eu penso que se trata do tempo normal para a época, estamos em Março ainda! E a seguir, "Abril águas mil", ou "Abril ainda a velha queima o carril"! De acordo com o passado que percorri, encontro este mês de Março perfeitamente dentro do normal, em qualquer mês uma variação de temperatura média +/-0.5ºC é normalissima!



Completamente de acordo!
Eu até percebo que todos nós queiramos o frio e a neve, mas daí a fazer-se tamanho alarido só porque a temperatura está umas décimas de grau mais baixa do que o normal, parece-me um verdadeiro exagero. Até porque os dois primeiros meses do ano foram bastante quentes, lembram-se? Foram anomalias superiores a +1ºC.

Como disse, o mês de Março segue normal a meu ver. Aliás, uma camada de neve nas terras altas não era nada mau, para matar a bicharada que o inverno não matou.


----------



## Bgc (27 Mar 2008 às 17:57)

LUPER, anything wrong with you?


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 17:57)

LUPER disse:


> Deves viver num planeta diferente tu



Eu e os modelos!

Estou ansioso por essas fotos LUPER!
Estão a valer umas cambalhotas!


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 17:59)

Para os menos atentos:

850hPa                          500hPa                                  neve

iso 0º                                  -20º                                  1200m
iso 0º                                  -25º                                  1100m
iso 0º                                  -30º                                  1000m
iso 0º                                  -35º                                    800m
iso-1º                                  -20º                                1100m          
iso-1º                                  -25º                                1000m          
iso-1º                                  -30º                                    900m
iso-1º                                  -35º                                    700m
iso-2º                                  -20º                                  1000m  
iso-2º                                  -25º                                    900m  
iso-2º                                  -30º                                    800m
iso-2º                                  -35º                                    600m
iso-3º                                  -20º                                    900m
iso-3º                                  -25º                                    800m
iso-3º                                  -30º                                    700m
iso-3º                                  -35º                                    500m
iso-4º                                  -20º                                    800m
iso-4º                                  -25º                                    700m
iso-4º                                  -30º                                    600m
iso-4º                                  -35º                                    400m
iso-5º                                  -20º                                    700m
iso-5º                                  -25º                                    600m
iso-5º                                  -30º                                    500m
iso-5º                                  -35º                                    300m
iso-6º                                  -20º                                    600m
iso-6º                                  -25º                                    500m
iso-6º                                  -30º                                    400m
iso-6º                                  -35º                                    200m
iso-7º                                  -20º                                    500m
iso-7º                                  -25º                                    400m
iso-7º                                  -30º                                    300m
iso-7º                                  -35º                                    100m
iso-8º                                  -20º                                    400m
iso-8º                                  -25º                                    300m
iso-8º                                  -30º                                    200m
iso-8º                                  -35º                                        0m
iso-9º                                  -20º                                    300m
iso-9º                                  -25º                                    200m
iso-9º                                  -30º                                    100m
iso-9º                                  -35º                                        0m 
iso-10º                                -20º                                    200m
iso-10º                                -25º                                    100m
iso-10º                                -30º                                        0m
iso-10º                                -35º                                        0m


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 18:03)

AnDré disse:


> Eu e os modelos!
> 
> Estou ansioso por essas fotos LUPER!
> Estão a valer umas cambalhotas!




Vai lá à actualização das 12z do GFS e verifica no Domingo quais as isos por cima de Bragança.


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 18:04)

AnDré disse:


> Completamente de acordo!
> Eu até percebo que todos nós queiramos o frio e a neve, mas daí a fazer-se tamanho alarido só porque a temperatura está umas décimas de grau mais baixa do que o normal, parece-me um verdadeiro exagero. Até porque os dois primeiros meses do ano foram bastante quentes, lembram-se? Foram anomalias superiores a +1ºC.
> 
> Como disse, o mês de Março segue normal a meu ver. Aliás, uma camada de neve nas terras altas não era nada mau, para matar a bicharada que o inverno não matou.



Então este fds sempre vais prá Praia?


----------



## Aurélio (27 Mar 2008 às 18:05)

Então Faro estaria a mais de 3300 metros e então segundo a FIFA não haveria jogos de Futebol  !!

André calma com os modelos .....!!!!


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 18:06)

LUPER disse:


> Para os menos atentos:
> 
> 850hPa                          500hPa                                  neve
> 
> ...




E legenda: escala temporal e geográfica desses dados, assim como a fonte?

É que eles assim não valem de nada. Podem ser de Tura, e não de Bragança.


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 18:06)

Aurélio disse:


> Então Faro estaria a mais de 3300 metros e então segundo a FIFA não haveria jogos de Futebol  !!
> 
> André calma com os modelos .....!!!!



O André anda a ver modelos de à 48h atrás, acontece


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 18:09)

AnDré disse:


> E legenda: escala temporal e geográfica desses dados, assim como a fonte?
> 
> É que eles assim não valem de nada. Podem ser de Tura, e não de Bragança.



Isso é independente da localização, ou ainda não percebeste?


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 18:13)

AnDré disse:


> What?!
> Sabes que para nevar é preciso que estejam menos que os amenos 14ºC registados hoje em Bragança!
> Sempre quero ver essas fotos então.
> 
> ...



Não sei se sabes mas 14º em Portugal não são amenos, pelo contrário.


----------



## Bgc (27 Mar 2008 às 18:22)

Não são amenos e são suficientes para nevar.


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 18:24)

LUPER disse:


> Vai lá à actualização das 12z do GFS e verifica no Domingo quais as isos por cima de Bragança.








São 1400 a 1600m de altitude. Ou estarei enganado?



LUPER disse:


> Então este fds sempre vais prá Praia?



Mas é claro que vou!
Conheço ali um spot na zona de São Pedro do Estoril que é óptimo. Resguardado do vento e tal. As miudas adoram ir para lá apanhar bronze! E tem uma esplanada óptima. 
Eu depois trago-te fotos. Assim como tu me mostrarás a neve de Bragança deste Domingo!



Aurélio disse:


> Então Faro estaria a mais de 3300 metros e então segundo a FIFA não haveria jogos de Futebol  !!
> 
> André calma com os modelos .....!!!!



Aquilo dos 3300m é a cota de neve, não a altitude do terreno. lol.



LUPER disse:


> O André anda a ver modelos de à 48h atrás, acontece



Ai ando? A previsão daquela imagem datava de 25 de Fevereiro de 2008? Devo andar mesmo a ver mal.



LUPER disse:


> Isso é independente da localização, ou ainda não percebeste?



Epá, explica lá! Já agora essas ISOs são as mesmas para Lisboa e para Moscovo? 



LUPER disse:


> Não sei se sabes mas 14º em Portugal não são amenos, pelo contrário.



14ºC em Bragança no mês de Março não é ameno?
Que digam os Brigantinos!

Mais alguma coisa?
Tantos posts pah?! Não podias pôr tudo num só?


----------



## Bgc (27 Mar 2008 às 18:26)

Espectáculo a dos 3300m..


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 18:46)

AnDré disse:


> São 1400 a 1600m de altitude. Ou estarei enganado?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Realmente tu vives noutro Planeta , tens de ser mais humilde e perceber que os modelos têm de ser interpretados, não podes os ler "literalmente" senão pode acontecer o que está a acontecer agora. Respira fundo, que isso de defender teorias ás cegas passa com a idade. 


PS: Quando era novo tb acreditava naquilo tudo que os SRS diziam, sabes que depois com o tempo, a experiência e acima de tudo o conhecimento, nós vamos formando o nosso espirito critico.

PS2: Para a praia é melhor lçevares um solário, pq apanhar bronze vai ser complicado, muita nuvem.


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 19:07)

Paulo H disse:


> Estou plenamente de acordo! Eu penso que se trata do tempo normal para a época, estamos em Março ainda! E a seguir, "Abril águas mil", ou "Abril ainda a velha queima o carril"! De acordo com o passado que percorri, encontro este mês de Março perfeitamente dentro do normal, em qualquer mês uma variação de temperatura média +/-0.5ºC é normalissima!



Então se essa variação é normal, pq insistem em falar sempre no Aquecimento?


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 19:12)

LUPER disse:


> Realmente tu vives noutro Planeta , tens de ser mais humilde e perceber que os modelos têm de ser interpretados, não podes os ler "literalmente" senão pode acontecer o que está a acontecer agora. Respira fundo, que isso de defender teorias ás cegas passa com a idade.
> 
> 
> PS: Quando era novo tb acreditava naquilo tudo que os SRS diziam, sabes que depois com o tempo, a experiência e acima de tudo o conhecimento, nós vamos formando o nosso espirito critico.
> ...



Humilde? Eu até tive a humildade de esperar que tu disparasses os teus posts todos, a fim de te responder a tudo num só.

Interpretação de modelos? Pois, como não sou meteorologista, nem faço previsões, tenho de me guiar pelo que os modelos me vão mostrando e não vaguear do tipo: "Cota de neve nos 1400m? Preparem as máquinas fotográficas porque vai cair neve aos 800m de altitude (Bragança)."
Mas continuo à espera que me expliques que dados eram aqueles e para onde eram. Juro-te que não percebi. Sabes como é, pessoal novo e tal... 
Tens de explicar para eu aprender. Estou aqui para me enriquecer culturalmente

Teorias? Mas quais teorias? E eu a pensar que falavamos de modelos de previsão concretos e de dados meteorológicos oficialmente registados por identidades minimamente competentes. 

Em relação aos PS, penso que espirito critico seja aquilo que não me falta. Areia nos olhos é que não.
E já agora, com muitas nuvens também se apanham grandes escaldões. Como moraste no Algarve deves saber isso melhor que ninguém.

PS: No meu planeta esteve hoje um dia bastante agradável, com a temperatura a variar entre os 11,4ºC e os 17,9ºC. 
E no teu planeta nevou?


Mas vá, vamos lá falar de "Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Março 2008" sem divagações, porque se não daqui a pouco levamos na cabeça dos moderadores.


----------



## Bgc (27 Mar 2008 às 19:15)

Festival De Neve Em Bragança - Próximo 30 De Março


----------



## Bgc (27 Mar 2008 às 19:16)

FESTIVAL DE NEVE EM BRAGANÇA - PRÓXIMO 30 DE MARÇO 

Caso não se confirme e as vossas viagens sejam em vão, o livro de reclamações do LUPER está aberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2008 às 19:27)

Eu já não digo nada isto está para aqui uma guerra entre fogões e frigorificos.

Só sei que vem ai muita instabilidade e alguma frescura  esta alta atmosfera malandra :assobio:


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2008 às 19:28)

Epa vamos parar por aqui por favor.
Tanto post escrito sobre neve em Bragança e ninguém sequer se deu ao trabalho de fazer as contas.

Aqui estão as cotas de neve para Bragança, baseadas no último run do GFS das 12z. 
Cotas com precipitação estão indicadas a azul, e como de costume, atenção às quantidades de precipitação.







Os optimistas que metam frio e/ou precipitação, os pessimistas que tirem, como queiram, mas discutamos isso com factos na perspectiva do tema deste tópico.

Como sempre dêm também uma olhadela ao ensemble. O ensemble a mim mostra-me uma precipitação consolidada que provavelmente poderia até ser mais, e um frio minimamente consolidado que a mudar seria para tirar um pouco. Não há membros mais frios que o actual mas há muitos membros com este frio deste run. Olhando para isto tudo diria que há boas possibilidades *a 80 horas de distância* de Bragança ter neve a cotas de 800/900m. 


*Ensemble para Bragança Run GFS 12z*


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 19:31)

Paulo H disse:


> Estou plenamente de acordo! Eu penso que se trata do tempo normal para a época, estamos em Março ainda! E a seguir, "Abril águas mil", ou "Abril ainda a velha queima o carril"! De acordo com o passado que percorri, encontro este mês de Março perfeitamente dentro do normal, em qualquer mês uma variação de temperatura média +/-0.5ºC é normalissima!





LUPER disse:


> Então se essa variação é normal, pq insistem em falar sempre no Aquecimento?




Hey LUPER, achei por bem responder à tua pergunta neste tópico, já que a meu ver faz mais sentido. E eis aqui o meu veredito em relação ao aquecimento/arrefecimento:




AnDré disse:


> Eu sou neutro!
> E sou neutro por isto: O CO2 é um gás de estufa que à partida armazena calor na atmosfera. Calor = a maior cinética molecular . Mas calor não significa necessariamente aumento da temperatura. Antes uma maior dinâmica entre as moléculas. Que tanto podem tender a formar vagas de frio como de calor. Daí há uns tempos ter falado do aumento da entropia atmosférica. Resumindo o aumento do CO2 é a meu ver um responsável pelos fenómenos extremos, não necessariamente ligado ao calor ou ao frio. Digo eu...
> 
> PS: Sou sim um apologista ao travão da subida calopante da concentração de CO2 (e gases afins provenientes da queima de combustiveis fosseis que diminuem a qualidade de vida de todo o sistema terra) na atmosfera.



Esta minha resposta está algures numa página deste tópico. Como vês, e da minha parte não vês nenhum defensor do aquecimento. Nem do arrefecimento. Mas sim de fenómenos extremos.

Tudo o resto são fluxos de energia, ou ciclos!


----------



## AnDré (27 Mar 2008 às 19:35)

Ups.. Peço aos moderadores do forum para mudarem este meu ultimo post para o tópico: "Há mesmo aquecimento global?"

Enganei-me!
Depois podem apagar esta mensagem!
Desculpem lá.


----------



## psm (27 Mar 2008 às 19:40)

AnDré disse:


> Hey LUPER, achei por bem responder à tua pergunta neste tópico, já que a meu ver faz mais sentido. E eis aqui o meu veredito em relação ao aquecimento/arrefecimento:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 concordo plenamente com o andré 

quanto a nevar em bragança deve também nevar no estoril  porque na situação de corrente de oeste só mesmo nos meses de dezembro ,janeiro ou fevereiro quando o anticiclone da sibéria está estendido até á PI. agora em finais de março só mesmo com uma corrente de N ou NW de ar polar


----------



## Bgc (27 Mar 2008 às 19:45)

Vince, mas Bragança está a 720m de altitude.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Mar 2008 às 19:52)

Bgc disse:


> Vince, mas Bragança está a 720m de altitude.



Daqui até Domingo a cota ainda pode ir perfeitamente a 0 como pode ir para 3000  esperemos até Sábado á noite para retirarmos conclusões embora existam tendências :assobio: vamos ver no que isto dá.


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 19:53)

Vince disse:


> Epa vamos parar por aqui por favor.
> Tanto post escrito sobre neve em Bragança e ninguém sequer se deu ao trabalho de fazer as contas.
> 
> Aqui estão as cotas de neve para Bragança, baseadas no último run do GFS das 12z.
> ...



Ora aqui está alguem que percebe da poda. 

A precipitação irá ser maior com que os modelos mostram, a avaliar pela minha experiência.


----------



## psm (27 Mar 2008 às 19:54)

se manter a corrente de oeste, nem pensar nesta altura do campeonato e com geopotencial tão elevado (ecmwf)


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 19:56)

psm disse:


> se manter a corrente de oeste, nem pensar nesta altura do campeonato



Mas que corrente é essa?


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 19:58)

psm disse:


> concordo plenamente com o andré
> 
> quanto a nevar em bragança deve também nevar no estoril  porque na situação de corrente de oeste só mesmo nos meses de dezembro ,janeiro ou fevereiro quando o anticiclone da sibéria está estendido até á PI. agora em finais de março só mesmo com uma corrente de N ou NW de ar polar



Explica lá melhor essa teoria, que eu gosto de aprender coisas novas.


----------



## psm (27 Mar 2008 às 20:01)

jet stream!ou corrente de jacto.
é mais simples dizer corrente de oeste
o geopotencial aos 500hp a passar por portugal no norte é só de 5520 no domingo


----------



## psm (27 Mar 2008 às 20:20)

LUPER disse:


> Explica lá melhor essa teoria, que eu gosto de aprender coisas novas.



gostava de que alguem me escreva quando situações como aquela que está referenciada no modelo do gfs vir nevar em fins de março em bragança ?
digam uma situação que tenha ocorrido nesta altura do ano?
explicar,duas possiveis situações de neve com a corrente de oeste.
1ª situação: nos meses dedezembro ,janeiroe fevereiro e ás vezes no inicio de março á geralmente uma alta no interior da peninsula que da maioria das vezes ocorre com uma ausencia de ventos,céu limpo ás vezes com nuvens altas,e uma forte amplitude diária das temperaturas e com forte geada.quando uma superficie frontal se aproxima de oeste durante a noite ela irá encontrar de um modo geral temperaturas negativas no interior de portugal, logo ao encontrar esse ar frio irá nevar,mas esta situação é muito estável pois o ar no interior da peninsula (pois é um enorme "planalto" eis uma das razoes da formação de uma alta no interior)é muito seco e pesado e a corrente de oeste(jet stream)terá que ter grande velocidade para quebrar esta barreira de altas pressões. com esta situação já chegou a nevar em évora mas de noite.
esta alta muitas das vezes entra em fase com o anticiclone da sibéria.

2ªsituação: como aconteceu no fim de semana 22 de março a 25 de março mas com forte advecção de ar polar, em que o jet veio de oeste, nw, porque senão a neve fica por cotas altas e a probalidade é maior de cair a cotas baixas, é nos meses atrás que referi com esta situação.


sonhar não paga imposto. e é bom sonhar, mas temos que ser realistas


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 21:04)

psm disse:


> gostava de que alguem me escreva quando situações como aquela que está referenciada no modelo do gfs vir nevar em fins de março em bragança ?
> digam uma situação que tenha ocorrido nesta altura do ano?



Calma pá, se cair neve em Bragança não vai acabar o Mundo.


----------



## psm (27 Mar 2008 às 22:21)

Paulo H disse:


> Estou plenamente de acordo! Eu penso que se trata do tempo normal para a época, estamos em Março ainda! E a seguir, "Abril águas mil", ou "Abril ainda a velha queima o carril"! De acordo com o passado que percorri, encontro este mês de Março perfeitamente dentro do normal, em qualquer mês uma variação de temperatura média +/-0.5ºC é normalissima!





dismistificar o adagio abril aguas mil.

é um adagio de origem do nw de portugal o verdadeiro adagio para o resto de portugal será:
                           "abril aguas mil mas coadas por um funil"
são muitos aguaceiros mas fracos

espero que este adagio não se confirme mas sim o outro e este: "abril frio e molhado enche o celeiro e farta o gado" para o resto do território. o gfs dá uma boa tendencia o ecmwf se aproxima.


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 22:38)

[/URL][/IMG]

Já viram que a iso 0 atravessa o oceano até ao paralelo 30º no mês de Abril.....


----------



## dgstorm (27 Mar 2008 às 22:41)

LUPER disse:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Já viram que a iso 0 atravessa o oceano até ao paralelo 30º no mês de Abril.....



Ja tinha reparado nisso !


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 22:42)

dgstorm disse:


> Ja tinha reparado nisso !



Deve ser normal


----------



## dgstorm (27 Mar 2008 às 22:43)

LUPER disse:


> Deve ser normal



Pois... nao faço a minima ideia, mas chamou-me a atenção uma entrada daquelas  na altura que é !


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 22:49)

dgstorm disse:


> Pois... nao faço a minima ideia, mas chamou-me a atenção uma entrada daquelas  na altura que é !



Bem atendedo que estamos na Primavera deve ser normal, é um devaneio do GFS, não é para ligar, vamos seguir em frente e ver a quantidade de chuvinha que vai cair no fds na metade norte de Portugal, isso sim, é muito importante.


----------



## ACalado (27 Mar 2008 às 22:49)

bem tou a ver que esta tarde foi animada por aqui já podem abrir uma loja de electrodomésticos com tantos aquecedores e frigoríficos  

o que me chamou a atenção foi a quantidade de precipitação  junto a fronteira de Espanha com França


----------



## meteo (27 Mar 2008 às 23:11)

Vince disse:


> Uma vulgar variabilidade climática de Portugal dada a sua localização geográfica, sempre sujeita a situações que fogem à tradicional normalidade. *Eu não atribuo uns meses de Inverno mais quente ao aquecimento global tal como não atribuo uma Primavera mais fresca a um arrefecimento.*


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2008 às 23:20)

Claro que não é normal. Mas há que salientar que há uma grande diferença entre dizer "atravessa o oceano" e dizer "um run do GFS a 126 horas prevê que possa atravessar"  

De qualquer forma, sendo raro, não seria inédito, este por exemplo aproxima-se, 15 de Abril 1974:
http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1974/Rrea00219740415.gif


----------



## LUPER (27 Mar 2008 às 23:32)

Vince disse:


> Claro que não é normal. Mas há que salientar que há uma grande diferença entre dizer "atravessa o oceano" e dizer "um run do GFS a 126 horas prevê que possa atravessar"
> 
> De qualquer forma, sendo raro, não seria inédito, este por exemplo aproxima-se, 15 de Abril 1974:
> http://www.wetterzentrale.de/archive/ra/1974/Rrea00219740415.gif



Se consideramos que 5º de latitude são despreziveis, tudo bem. Apenas achei engraçado o mapa, nada demais.

Já agora, conheces este grafico?


----------



## Lince (27 Mar 2008 às 23:44)

Nevar em Bragança;porque não?
Com este cenário tudo é possivel!



Eu já vi nevar na minha terra no dia 1 de Maio em cotas acima dos 700m, nós por cá chamamos-lhe a neve do cucu (ave que tem esse nome) porque costuma cair durante a noite e derreter durante a tarde.


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Mar 2008 às 23:45)

Boas pessoal!Grande animação por aqui hoje! O que eu já me ri aqui a olhar para os posts que perdi durante o dia de hoje, e realmente vale a pena ter o forum p discutirmos estas questoes!Acho muito bem termos as nossas diferenças de opinioes e devemos respeitar a de cada um...
Relativamente às previsoes concordo com o Luper relativamente à grande probabilidade (caso haja uma hecatombe, talvez algo mude, mas não acredito pq a tendencia está lá toda) de haver aguaceiros de neve em Bragança..Não acho de todo descabido, aliás, é mais provável do que irem apanhar sol para o Estoril..!Verão vem mais tarde...muito mais tarde...!
Só mais uma pequena achega ao comentario do André sobre os gases com potencial ou efectivo efeito de estufa comprovado, esses gases realmente podem provocar um aquecimento moderado da temperatura a nível global (basta verificarmos a definição básica de efeito de estufa!!) mas este aquecimento pode dar origem ao degelo, que por sua vez pode dar origem às quebras de correntes oceânicas, que por sua vez podem alterar as temperaturas(no caso do nosso país diminuindo-as bastante!).Por isso de facto, o conceito de aquecimento global é bastante subjectivo...Há que ter em conta também os ciclos naturais do planeta! (Porque é que não queimamos enxofre com força?!?!?!? - Quizz: verifiquem qual é o efeito do enxofre relativamente a alguns compostos quimicos causadores do efeito de estufa..!)


----------



## Vince (27 Mar 2008 às 23:51)

Lince disse:


> Nevar em Bragança;porque não?
> Com este cenário tudo é possivel!
> 
> Eu já vi nevar na minha terra no dia 1 de Maio em cotas acima dos 700m, nós por cá chamamos-lhe a neve do cucu (ave que tem esse nome) porque costuma cair durante a noite e derreter durante a tarde.



O Minho não está cá nestes dias para confirmar, mas acho que ele uma vez me falou  de neve várias vezes em Abril e até em Maio nos sitios do costume por onde ele anda, Lamas, etc, isto claro, sempre a cotas altas.





*Discussões sobre o Aquecimento global, por favor dirigam-se para o tópico mais apropriado.*


----------



## Tiagofsky (27 Mar 2008 às 23:54)

Vince disse:


> O Minho não está cá nestes dias para confirmar, mas acho que ele uma vez me falou  de neve várias vezes em Abril e até em Maio nos sitios do costume por onde ele anda, Lamas, etc, isto claro, sempre a cotas altas.



Vince, não vamos mais longe...Basta olhar p o ano passado..!E sim, em Trás os Montes e Minho não é assim tao raro nevar nesta altura e até mais tarde..!


----------



## Lince (28 Mar 2008 às 00:10)

Vince disse:


> O Minho não está cá nestes dias para confirmar, mas acho que ele uma vez me falou  de neve várias vezes em Abril e até em Maio nos sitios do costume por onde ele anda, Lamas, etc, isto claro, sempre a cotas altas.



Eu vivo a somente 5Kms de Lamas de Mouro e posso confirmar que tem sido abitual nevar nos meses de Abril (em Maio é mais raro,e cada vez se tem tornado mais raro,de á 10 anos a esta parte).Por vezes em Abril costuma acumular muita neve mas derrete rápidamente.
E´claro que estou a falar de cotas superiores a 1000m,mas lembro-me de ter nevado acima dos 700m no dia 1 de Maio de ? (á 10 ou 15 anos).


----------



## Brigantia (28 Mar 2008 às 00:15)

Bem, isto é que foi um dia animado...grande debate

Relativamente á neve por esta altura, não seria uma novidade, pois, até relativamente a Maio penso haver registos de neve em Bragança.

Para Domingo temo que aconteça o de sempre, ou seja, chega o frio vai-se a precipitação...

Meteograma de Bragança







Quando as melhores condições em termos de frio se encontrarem, lá se vai a precipitação do Nordeste...





Se bem que os ensembles são um pouco mais animadores relativamente á precipitação para a manhã de Segunda...


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Mar 2008 às 02:47)

Boas noites.
Depois de tanto ponto e contraponto, de tantas desvios no tópico para outras paragens ,para outras discussões, digo eu,
e é ciclo e é arrefecimento ,qual quê? É aquecimento,pois que está na moda,
é isto e aquilo e tantas certezas em tanta gente.
Eu, só sei que nisto nada sei.Apenas observo.Há muitos e bons anos.
Por exemplo: convido-vos a irem verificar o Março de 1997.
Escolham um dia ao acaso. E que vêem?

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsreaeur.html

Nesse mês ímpar ,não caiu uma única gota na rede de Estações do IM.
Eu morava em frente à praia(Leça) e foi um dos melhores meses de Praia aqui a norte que há memória:25,26º quase todos os dias,céu limpo e sem Nortadas...Tomara  muitos Julhos e Agostos assim.
Ui , ui !!!se tal ocorresse este ano?
Entraríamos em histeria colectiva e imagino os disparates que surgiriam nos media alarmistas adeptos das teses do aquecimento global...
Certezas?   Nesta área é sempre  só para poucos dias.
Há sempre surpresas ao virar da esquina.
Sim, irá chover no domingo no norte e no centro,e que benvinda será esta água.
e até nevará nas "terras altas".
Depois ,segundo os modelos instalar-se-á uma corrente de Nordeste/ leste / Sueste, conforme a evolução do centro do Anticiclone o que equivale a dizer que finalmente a Primavera ir-se-á mostrar na próxima semana.
Por pouco tempo, por muito?
Isso aí ,já é querer  saber de mais...


----------



## psm (28 Mar 2008 às 06:51)

Tiagofsky disse:


> Boas pessoal!Grande animação por aqui hoje! O que eu já me ri aqui a olhar para os posts que perdi durante o dia de hoje, e realmente vale a pena ter o forum p discutirmos estas questoes!Acho muito bem termos as nossas diferenças de opinioes e devemos respeitar a de cada um...
> Relativamente às previsoes concordo com o Luper relativamente à grande probabilidade (caso haja uma hecatombe, talvez algo mude, mas não acredito pq a tendencia está lá toda) de haver aguaceiros de neve em Bragança..Não acho de todo descabido, aliás, é mais provável do que irem apanhar sol para o Estoril..!Verão vem mais tarde...muito mais tarde...!
> Só mais uma pequena achega ao comentario do André sobre os gases com potencial ou efectivo efeito de estufa comprovado, esses gases realmente podem provocar um aquecimento moderado da temperatura a nível global (basta verificarmos a definição básica de efeito de estufa!!) mas este aquecimento pode dar origem ao degelo, que por sua vez pode dar origem às quebras de correntes oceânicas, que por sua vez podem alterar as temperaturas(no caso do nosso país diminuindo-as bastante!).Por isso de facto, o conceito de aquecimento global é bastante subjectivo...Há que ter em conta também os ciclos naturais do planeta! (Porque é que não queimamos enxofre com força?!?!?!? - Quizz: verifiquem qual é o efeito do enxofre relativamente a alguns compostos quimicos causadores do efeito de estufa..!)






bom dia 

eu não disse que não nevava em bragança nesta altura do ano ,mas não como estava referenciado naquela situação do gfs.

a cota de neve para portugal segundo o im é de 1400 m que é o mais logico com uma margem de erro de 200 m para cima ou para baixo,

assim é que é democracia todos temos opinião e debatemos os nossos pontos de vista o que enriquece este forum e a ciencia da meteorologia.


obv.eu não gosto de calor.quanto a neve só no campo porque na cidade é um pesadelo quando derrete


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 09:55)

A discussão termina aqui. Algumas mensagens foram removidas e os seus autores informados das razões.


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 09:58)

Vince disse:


> A discussão termina aqui. Algumas mensagens foram removidas e os seus autores informados das razões.



Realmente a democracia deste forum está de parabens.


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2008 às 10:03)

Vince disse:


> A discussão termina aqui. Algumas mensagens foram removidas e os seus autores informados das razões.



Agradecido! Este é um dos meus tópicos preferidos do MEteoPT, mas também um dos mais delicados uma vez que acredito que seja dos mais visitados (certamente que terás esses dados Vince...)

Lembrem-se da imagem deste fórum rapaziada tentem fundamentar com dados, evitem a troca de garlhadetes, falem  com boa disposição, mas sobretudo lembrem-se que este é um fórum público, com muitos visitantes além da nossa comunidade e com muitas pessoas que vêm aqui na busca de uma informação meteorológica CREDÍVEL na qual temos um enorme gosto mas acima de tudo um DEVER enquanto foristas de o manter!

Acho que todos nós, e os moderadores, administradores e suponho que sobretudo os FUNDADORES agradecem. E as pessoas que nos visitam também...

Run das 6h do GFS está a sair... descontraiam olhando as imagens, e comuniquem as vossas interpretações BASEADAS NOS MODELOS!

Um bem haja a todos...


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 10:06)

vitamos disse:


> Agradecido! Este é um dos meus tópicos preferidos do MEteoPT, mas também um dos mais delicados uma vez que acredito que seja dos mais visitados (certamente que terás esses dados Vince...)
> 
> Lembrem-se da imagem deste fórum rapaziada tentem fundamentar com dados, evitem a troca de garlhadetes, falem  com boa disposição, mas sobretudo lembrem-se que este é um fórum público, com muitos visitantes além da nossa comunidade e com muitas pessoas que vêm aqui na busca de uma informação meteorológica CREDÍVEL na qual temos um enorme gosto mas acima de tudo um DEVER enquanto foristas de o manter!
> 
> ...



Mas quem é que não deu aqui informação credivel? Não fui ando há quase 15 a afirmar que vem ai tempo de Praia, e ele nunca mais aparece, ou fui?


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 10:06)

LUPER disse:


> Realmente a democracia deste forum está de parabens.



Neste forum não se permitem insultos a outros membros. Há muitos outros foruns por aí, este é de respeito mútuo uns pelos outros.  Foste avisado em privado das razões da remoção das mensagens.


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2008 às 10:13)

LUPER disse:


> Mas quem é que não deu aqui informação credivel? Não fui ando há quase 15 a afirmar que vem ai tempo de Praia, e ele nunca mais aparece, ou fui?



Por favor... palavras são palavras, o que eu disse é claro e não referi sequer um nome... 

Para este fim de semana e desde ontem (não acompanhei as ultimas runs) o GFS parece indicar quantidades bastante apreciáveis de precipitação (sobretudo sábado). Quanto ao frio parece que será mais intens de Domingo para Segunda... o problema para os amantes de Neve (eu incluído  ) será a precipitação, que terminará ao que parece ao longo de Domingo...

A acompanhar como sempre...


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2008 às 10:15)

Peço desculpa! Com isto tudo até me baralhei...

A precipitação mais intensa será em princípio DOMINGO

Fica a correcção...


----------



## AnDré (28 Mar 2008 às 10:33)

LUPER disse:


> Mas quem é que não deu aqui informação credivel? Não fui ando há quase 15 a afirmar que vem ai tempo de Praia, e ele nunca mais aparece, ou fui?





AnDré disse:


> Tem lá calma pah!
> A páscoa ainda só foi ontem, não foi há 1 mês. E o mês de Abril, em anos normais, como diz o meu avó, ainda traz neve. As batatas só se semeiam na serra lá mais para a frente. E muitas vezes ainda se queimam com as geadas de Maio.
> Não me parece que o frio de agora seja assim tanto.
> 
> Eu até estou a fazer planos para fazer praia no próximo fim-de-semana!


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/monitoramento-clima-de-portugal-2008-a-1810-5.html

Há 3 dias atrás, e não há 15 dias.
E nem foi no tópico das previsões que disse isso. 
Perguntei-lhe sobre "nevão em Bragança?", respondeu-me com uma tabela que não percebi e pela qual voltei a perguntar. No entanto nunca me chegou a explicar.

Também já disse que não fazia previsões, apenas comentava cartas/modelos que apresento sempre como justificação. Até porque não sou nenhum meteorologista.

E o resto segue em privado.
Desculpem lá malta.


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 10:44)

AnDré disse:


> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/monitoramento-clima-de-portugal-2008-a-1810-5.html
> 
> Há 3 dias atrás, e não há 15 dias.
> E nem foi no tópico das previsões que disse isso.
> ...



Aqui não se trata de ser ou não meteorologista, até pq essas tb falham e muito, fará os amadores como eu.

Eu não te expliquei e nem te explico simplesmente pq tu começas-te logo a por em causa aquilo que eu disse, sem argumentos, apenas pq não era calor, pq se eu tivesse dito que ia estar calor, nada disto se tinha passado.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2008 às 11:04)

Ainda não chega de falar em neves em Bragança .... 

Façam o seguinte:
Domingo olhem para o céu .... 
Gotas de água = chuva;
flocos brancos = neve;

A cota de neve é de 1400 metros segundo o INM...
Quanto ao frio não vejo onde está ... tempo normal... levantei-me ás 7h00 e já tinha calor. O frio chega Domingo e abala Domingo... de resto tempo normal para a época !! 
Estamos em Março, não estamos nem em Maio, nem em Janeiro !!


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2008 às 11:07)

Falando agora em modelos ... bem já visto isto com melhor cara em termos de precipitação agora para o início de Abril!!
Cada vez mais circunscrita em termos de dias e em termos de precipitação !!

A ver vamos ... apenas não coloco as imagens porque neste momento é tudo muito incerto !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Mar 2008 às 14:29)

Instabilidade ?? Depressão ?? Trovoadas  alguma coisa irá ocorrer no inicio de Abril


----------



## anamar (28 Mar 2008 às 14:39)

Dá-me a sensação que, no momento, há alguma agressividade no ar deste forum que me parecia de início ser pacífico e para tratar de assuntos do tempo??!

Gostaria que assim continuasse, até porque sigo diariamente os comentários de quem percebe mais do que eu sobre um assunto que me preocupa que tem a ver com as alterações climáticas e as suas consequencias para a humanidade.

Vamos a ver se não passa de sensação...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Mar 2008 às 14:40)

Ai como esta malta vive de esperanças em branco 

Venha masé a grande depressao que se faz advinhar... o resto é Verão!!


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 14:44)

Mário Barros disse:


> Instabilidade ?? Depressão ?? Trovoadas  alguma coisa irá ocorrer no inicio de Abril



Seria mais uma boa depressão isolada a vir de Sudoeste com elevados niveis de instabilidade. Mas a 220h ainda vai dar umas quantas voltas nos modelos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Mar 2008 às 14:47)

anamar disse:


> Dá-me a sensação que, no momento, há alguma agressividade no ar deste forum que me parecia de início ser pacífico e para tratar de assuntos do tempo??!
> 
> Gostaria que assim continuasse, até porque sigo diariamente os comentários de quem percebe mais do que eu sobre um assunto que me preocupa que tem a ver com as alterações climáticas e as suas consequencias para a humanidade.
> 
> Vamos a ver se não passa de sensação...



Não acredito !
Mais uma pessoa em Moscavide que gosta de meteorologia !


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2008 às 14:48)

Vince disse:


> Seria mais uma boa depressão isolada a vir de Sudoeste com elevados niveis de instabilidade. Mas a 220h ainda vai dar umas quantas voltas nos modelos.



E é dessas que eu gosto! espero bem que venha e nos traga as   até esse dia 5 +/- é o tédio, pelo menos aqui mais para baixo!


----------



## Rog (28 Mar 2008 às 14:50)

Por aqui a previsão aponta para uma mudança para os inícios de Abril, com descida da pressão atmosférica com concordância dos vários membros, pelo menos até dia 3 ou 4. 








Moderação: André e Luper tenham mais moderação nos vossos comentários. É possível cada um expressar a sua opinião sem recorrer a respostas provocatórias. Respeitem-se e respeitem o forum


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2008 às 14:56)

assim já gosto mais .... a paz e tranquilidade a voltar!!
Vamos lá voltar áquilo que era o Forum .... antes destas picardias desnecessárias, porque eu adoro meteorologia e estou aqui para aprender tal como muitos dos comentadores, e pessoas que apenas lêem aquilo que escrevemos...

Quando sair a proxima run volto a comentar ..


----------



## carpetinas (28 Mar 2008 às 15:56)

Tenho vindo a seguir este forum há algum tempo, noto que entretanto este tem vindo a descer um pouco de nível. Não estraguem tudo! Contribuam com o que de melhor têm. Tenho vindo a aprender muito e espero que continue assim a ser.


----------



## vitamos (28 Mar 2008 às 16:05)

Estamos com uma situação que faz lembrar a da semana passada... 

Novamente o frio a entrar pelo Norte e mais uma vez a precipitação no fio da navalha... ou seja cotas a baixarem na altura em que a chuva deixa de cair. Se na semana passada a animação esteve no Norte e Centro parece que desta vez será só na região Norte (para os amantes de neve).

Apenas o quadro de precipitação para o início da madrugada de 2ª feira pela run actual do GFS: 







EDIT: Obviamente que a possibilidade de neve se resume às terras altas!


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2008 às 16:39)

Pois é ... isto este ano está mesmo dificil!!

Que se vai formar uma depressão a Sudoeste de Portugal (Entre os Açores e Madeira), isso é certinho ... mas o seu comportamento é um mistério!!


----------



## miguel (28 Mar 2008 às 16:45)

Um pouco suspeita essa depressão!! A acompanhar e o calor que pode vir!!arrstado por essa bela menina o inicio de Abril promete!


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Mar 2008 às 16:46)

O que eu sei é que dia 8 de Abril começa o Inverno...é claro segundo as últimas tendências do GFS..


----------



## LUPER (28 Mar 2008 às 16:47)

ferreira5 disse:


> O que eu sei é que dia 8 de Abril começa o Inverno...é claro segundo as últimas tendências do GFS..



 E a justificação?

Quando se fala em nevão ou frio, temos de justificar, acho eu.....


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mar 2008 às 16:50)

pois .... saida a run toda pode-se constatar mais uma vez que apesar de se prever precipitação a mais de 180h, essa precipitação é bastante pouca!!

A ver vamos o que isto ainda vai dar ..... !!!

Creio que Segunda-Feira já teremos muitas mais certezas sobre o que esta situação vai dar .... !!!


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2008 às 17:03)

Será que ainda vou ver nevar nesta Primavera??
Eu gostava mas segundo o freemeteo apenas haverá chuva e mesmo assim vai ser pouca (3mm)
http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=2742027

Era uma boa prenda de aniversário para mim...


----------



## ACalado (28 Mar 2008 às 17:18)

boas interessante a pouca precipitação que o gfs mete para o norte


----------



## squidward (28 Mar 2008 às 21:09)

venham mas é as Trovoadas e o calor!!


----------



## psm (28 Mar 2008 às 21:15)

squidward disse:


> venham mas é as Trovoadas e o calor!!





trovoadas sim, calor não, mas temperaturas moderadas sempre.



espero e grande maioria do forum tambem espera, que aquela depressão que estará muito perto dos açores "caminhe em nossa direção"


----------



## filipept (28 Mar 2008 às 21:53)

É uma situação muito indefenida aquela que o GFS mostra a 180H . Por norma costumo a acreditar nas situações do GFS quando passam para o primeiro painel, embora existam sempre ajustamentos, mas este, da-me cá um nó 






Será que existe alguma racionalidade nesta minha previsão???
A tendencia é para as depressões se juntarem devido ao AA, mas depois penso que seria dificil juntarem-se por cima da peninsula ibérica, pois penso que iriam enfraquecendo.
Se forem ver no meteociel (a animação), reparem no tempo que fica por cima dos Açores, seria um grande temporal com chuva trovoada e ventos fortes.

P.S: Esta é apenas uma ideia para discussão, não existe base cientifica por detrás disto


----------



## Vince (28 Mar 2008 às 23:44)

filipept disse:


> É uma situação muito indefenida aquela que o GFS mostra a 180H . Por norma costumo a acreditar nas situações do GFS quando passam para o primeiro painel, embora existam sempre ajustamentos, mas este, da-me cá um nó
> 
> Será que existe alguma racionalidade nesta minha previsão???
> A tendencia é para as depressões se juntarem devido ao AA, mas depois penso que seria dificil juntarem-se por cima da peninsula ibérica, pois penso que iriam enfraquecendo.
> ...



Não é um cenário de confiança. Estamos a falar de uma depressão que só se formaria daqui a uma semana e viveria por mais uma outra semana até chegar ao continente. São 15 dias de previsão, muito tempo. Mas a tendência está lá, a das baixas pressões a Oeste no Atlântico, praticamente todos os membros do ensemble concordam de uma forma que quase se pode dizer de invulgar. 

*Ensemble das 21 pertubações a 240h (10 dias)*






Agora de que forma é que depois isso nos vai afectar é que já é outra história, porque pequenas variações nos modelos e na depressão podem ter efeitos muito distintos aqui pelas nossas bandas. Uma coisa é certa, não temos uma situação monótono pela frente, temos uma coisa bastante interessante para acompanhar.


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Mar 2008 às 01:06)

Vince disse:


> ...Uma coisa é certa, não temos uma situação monótono pela frente, temos uma coisa bastante interessante para acompanhar...




...O que é certo e que não é nada monótono é esta  Primavera que prá semana vai inundar-nos a todos: de Melgaço  a V.R.S. António.
Depois da chuva de Domingo cada vez menos significativa  e mais confinada a Norte,
aí vem Ela, A Prima  e  em Força.
Não será monotonia ver esta alteração da circulação atmosférica,
sobretudo para acabar de vez aqui a NW ,com este faz que chove mas não chove, tanta nuvem escura ,tanta parra,tão pouca uva,tanto fresco desagradável,tantos dias cinzentos sem se passar nada...
Se assim é ,que venha o Sol e o vento Leste,
que venham os primeiros calores, os primeiros suores...
Não espectemos que seja uma situação indefenida do GFS a 180 h,
que nos vá dar alento para quebras de monotonia.
Ainda estão tão longe...e tão indefenidas...
Num Inverno de monotonia constante ,
que venham os 1ºs calores.
Depois,veremos se haverá mais coisas interessantes para acompanhar..

,


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Mar 2008 às 11:17)

aquelas duas depressões  vão dar molho do grosso.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2008 às 11:39)

Para mim já ninguém nos tira uma coisa para a semana...o calor!! com aquela depressão ali e o anticiclone onde fica ele é obrigado a vir! as peças estão colocadas não me parece que vá fugir muito aquilo...depois espero levarmos com a tal depressão mais para a frente mas infelizmente mais uma semana sem chuvas venha o calor


----------



## Gongas (29 Mar 2008 às 15:05)

Queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros para amanha. axo k vou a serra

A partir de terça então começa a subida de temperatura e dias soalheiros.
Depois temos de ir acompanhando, mas umas trovoadas acompanhadas de aguaceiros são sempre bem vindos.


----------



## filipept (29 Mar 2008 às 17:54)

Para amanha, a chuva é garantida aqui pelo norte, podendo ser forte na madrugada/manhã de Domingo. Mas o mais interessante será a possibilidade de trovoadas, se bem que pouco espetaculares devido á descida de temperatura. No entanto será dificil, mas estou com esperanças de um ou dois trovões 

O CAPE não é muito favorável, mas é melhor que nada 





O tiemposevero dá avisos para a Galiza que espero que se estenda aqui para o norte ...





O Estofex fala de alguma possibilidade mas não coloca qualquer alerta. (nota que ainda não saiu a actualização para amanhã)





Vamos ver como corre, mas é pena ser pouco o calor, por outro lado é bom para os nossos amigos de Bragança


----------



## nimboestrato (30 Mar 2008 às 02:56)

E depois da chuva de hoje  a norte,do tempo solarengo e gradualmente a aquecer para a semana que ora se inicia,da Primavera que se instala por cá,mas que pelos Açores vai estar  revolta,depois deste consenso para os próximos  5, 6 dias ,viajo até à disparidade, até à diferença.
E mais uma vez constato que o ECMWF anuncia para depois deste episódio anticiclónico chuvas generosas e generalizadas 






E depois vou ver o GFS para o mesmo dia 08.Abril  e o que é que encontro?
É parecido sim senhor...Tem tudo a haver:






Se fôr a conjecturar sobre o passado recente de quem se aproximou mais da realidade neste Inverno, diria que ,estamos tramados,
a seca irá continuar .
Depois da subida da temperatura virá uma descida da dita,
mas continuaremos com o Nordeste seco.
Quero crêr é que finalmente o modelo Europeu irá levar a melhor
como em tantas outras circunstâncias no passado já o fez...
E sim, sim : depois deste quase Verão que aí vem , e haverá que desfrutar,
(já que  iremos ter máximas que já não nos visitavam há muitos meses)
depois virá chuva generosa e generalizada...
Veremos...


----------



## psm (30 Mar 2008 às 09:51)

bom dia 


segundo os modelos a médio prazo,porque agora vai entrar calor para esta semana que entra em abril (será outro topico) espero que se concretize estes adagios:


       "águas que no verão hão-de regar,em abril hão-de ficar"

        "a ti chova todo o ano e a min em abril"

        "abril,ora chora ,ora ri"

         "abril frio e molhado enche o celeiro e farta o gado"


mas esperamos que não este

          "é mau por todo o abril ver o céu descobrir"

 o ecmwf é muito generoso, vamos ter que esperar


----------



## boneli (30 Mar 2008 às 15:56)

Ola boa tarde

Acabei de chegar agora de boticas.

Ontem um muito bom. Demanhã acordei com muita chuva e frio...não sei temperaturas...estranho fui que de regresso a Braga na estrada entre Boticas e Montalegre apanhei chuva e em certos locais chuva neve meia derretida....aquele local não teria mais de 900 metros...achei um pouco estranho porque verifiquei que da neve apenas par cima dos 1400 metros.
Fica o registo e já agora quem for aqui da zona de Braga aproveitem para vistiar a feira do livro de Braga que está muito boa e quem sabe encontrem alguns livres sobre metereologia


----------



## ferreira5 (30 Mar 2008 às 22:36)

aque horas saem as run...?é que tive a ver e acho que ainda não saíu a das 18


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mar 2008 às 22:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> aque horas saem as run...?é que tive a ver e acho que ainda não saíu a das 18



Amigo Ferreira, devido ao novo horário as run saem uma hora mais tarde


----------



## Aurélio (31 Mar 2008 às 10:17)

A única coisa certa é que a Primavera/Verão vem aí !!!
Esperam-se temperaturas da ordem dos 26º ... para o final da semana (Quinta-Sexta) !!

Depois logo se vê .. !!


----------



## vitamos (31 Mar 2008 às 10:28)

Aurélio disse:


> A única coisa certa é que a Primavera/Verão vem aí !!!
> Esperam-se temperaturas da ordem dos 26º ... para o final da semana (Quinta-Sexta) !!
> 
> Depois logo se vê .. !!



Eu diria até se calhar mais Aurélio... Tanto freemeteo como accuweather apontam para Coimbra algo por volta dos 27ºC 

Mas atenção que isto poderá ser a panela do refugado... aloura-se primeiro bem a cebola e os alhos e depois junta-se água qb 

Será muito interessante acompanhar o que irá surgir depois desta semana...


----------



## Aurélio (31 Mar 2008 às 10:40)

vitamos disse:


> Eu diria até se calhar mais Aurélio... Tanto freemeteo como accuweather apontam para Coimbra algo por volta dos 27ºC
> 
> Mas atenção que isto poderá ser a panela do refugado... aloura-se primeiro bem a cebola e os alhos e depois junta-se água qb
> 
> Será muito interessante acompanhar o que irá surgir depois desta semana...



Pois ... mas se juntares pouca água, o refugado queima-se ..... e se não juntas água fica um assado!! 
Se juntares demasiada fica o refugado deslavado (como diz a minha mãe )

Neste momento para já o refugado é capaz de vir a ter pouca água .. dado que a precipitação prevista resume-se a 1 dia ou 2....


----------

